# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  καρβουνα αναμμενα.......

## magistra

Χαιρετιζω ολες τις Ταλαιπωρημενες Ψυχες του φορουμ...για να γραφω εδω μαλλον ανηκω και γω στις πολυ ταλαιπωρες και βασανισμενες ψυχες αυτου του ρημαδοκοσμου. Παλευω 9 ολοκληρα χρονια με μια ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη ιδιαζουσας και αρκετα βαριας μορφης...εχω ταλαιπωρηθει σε τρισμεγιστο βαθμο...χρονια απειρα μοιρασμενα αναμεσα σε ψυχιατρους,ψυχολογους,νευρ ολογους και χαπια με το τσουβαλι.εχει περασει απο πολλα σταδια το προβλημα μου....τωρα ειμαι σε φαση υποτροπης επειτα απο δυο χρονια σχετικης βελτιωσης...τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω αλλαξει και θεραπεια και δυσκολευομαι αρκετα...εχω διαρκως ενα αισθημα ανυπομονησιας να με κυριευει,μια αισθηση ανικανοποιητου,σαν να καθομαι σε αναμμενα καρβουνα οπως λεω και στον τιτλο...μια διηνεκης ανησυχια που δεν ησυχαζει οτι κι αν κανω...να αναφερω φυσικα και τα δεδομενα της ζωης μου..ειμαι 25 ετων,ανεργη χωρις σχεση και φιλους.....η περισσοτερη ζωη μου εκτυλισσεται στα 40 τετραγωνικα του σπιτιου μου...θα χαρω να μοιραστουμε εμπειριες με οσους μπουν στον κοπο να με ριξουν ενα βλεφαρο...

----------


## joanna22

σε καταλαβαινω και εγω το ιδιο....ακριβως ανυπομονω και δεν ειμαι ικανοποιημενη με τιποτα γιατι δεν κανω αυτα που θελω .δεν ειμαι ο ευατος αλλα θελω να πω αλλα να κανω με αποτελεσμα στο τελος να νιωθω ανικανοποιητη μεσα μου να μην ικανοποιουμαι με τιποτα τα τελευταια 2 χρονια.ειμαι 23 χρονων και περναω τα ιδια με εσενα....και εγω το εχω απο μικρο παιδι αυτο γενικα ημουν σχετικα το αντιμετωπιζα οχι οτι δεν υπεφερα αλλα νταξει...κουραγιο...και εγω προσπαθω να επιβιωνω καθε μερα δεν ειναι ευκολο να ζω χωρις να κανω αυτα που θελω.δεν σε βοηθησαν καθολου τα χαπια ουτε οι γιατροι ε;; αυτο δεν ειναι αισιοδοξο και για εμας τους υπολοιπους..εγω αυτο που εχω να σου πω δεν ειναι κατι γιατι ξερω δεν βοηθαει αλλα οτι θα ερθουν καλυτερες μερες κανε υπομονη..!

----------


## magistra

δεν μπορω να πω οτι δεν με βοηθησαν οι γιατροι και τα φαρμακα...ημουνα σε πολυ χειροτερη κατασταση..δεν μπορουσα ουτε τα πιατα να πλυνω χωρις τρελες σκεψεις που μου εφερναν απιστευτο πανικο και απελπισια...και το αναφρανιλ που επαιρνα στο παρελθον με πηγε πολυ μακρια σε επιπεδο βελτιωσης...απλα το διεκοψα γιατι ενιωθα οτι δεν με βοηθουσε πια σε επιπεδο διαθεσης κι αρχισα το λαντοζ που μεχρι στιγμης δεν μου εχει διωξει αυτο το δυσαρεστο αισθημα ανησυχιας...

----------


## joanna22

μαλιστα καταλαβα..μπορεις να πεις συγκεκριμμενα απο τι υποφερεις;;και πως ξεκινησε ολο αυτο¨εγω ας πουμε εχω πολλες ιδεοληψιες .τωρα παιρνεις μονο λαντοζ;;

----------


## magistra

απο που ξεκινησε ολο αυτο ειναι ολοκληρο βιβλιο να στο περιγραψω,,,θα σου πω γενικα οτι περασα μια θυελλωδη ακμη απο τα 13 μου και υπεστην αγριο εκφοβισμο στο σχολειο....στη δευτερα λυκειου ξεκινησαν οι ιδεοληψιες που σχετιζονταν με ενα συμμαθητη μου που με εκφοβιζε...με την παροδο του χρονου οι ιδεοληψιες αλλαζαν μορφη και αριθμο..παρηγαγα με απιστευτη ταχυτητα πολλες παρανοικες ιδεες απο κει και επειτα...παιρνω λαντοζ μαζι με σολιαν...εσενα τι ειδους ειναι οι ιδεοληψιες?εχουν την τυπικη μορφη της ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικης?

----------


## joanna22

εγω περναω αυτη τη περιοδο τη δυσκολοτερη φαση της ζωης μου.αρνουμαι να μιλαω σε ατομα οπως παλια εχω χασει το ενδιαφερον της ζωης δεν με χαροποιει τιποτα θελω να καθομαι μονη μου οταν ειμαι με παρεα νιωθω ιδιατερα αβολα και δεν μπορω να εκφραστω ,ολα εξαρτωνται απο σκεψεις που κανω και αν τα χω κανει ολα σωστα οπως θελω ακομα και η σταση μου αλλαζει αναλογα με το αν ειμαι καλα μεσα μου αν με εμποδιζει κατι...δδραμα ειναι ενα βασανηστηριο και πλεον δεν μπορω να ξεφυγω δλδ δειχνω αλλο απο οτι ειμαι δεν μπορω πλεον να το διαχειριστω.ουτε αφηνω να με βοηθησουν καταδικαζω τον ευατο μου σε αυτην την τιμωρια ...πφφ περναω πολυ ασχημα και σε καταλαβαινω ειναι ωραιο που μπορουμε και συμπαραστεκομαστε ολοι οι ομοιοπαθεις.εσυ εφοσον σου εμφανιστηκε σε μεγαλη ηλικια πιστευω...εχεις αρκετες πιθανοτητες να το ξεπερασεις ηδη ξερω μια κοπελα σαν εσενα που τις εμφανιστηκε στην ηλικεια σου και τωρα ειναι πλεον καλα μετα απο μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια και αυτη.

----------


## magistra

εσενα σου εμφανιστηκε σε μικρη ηλικια???με τι αφορμη?αν θες απαντας...

----------


## lawer

> εσενα σου εμφανιστηκε σε μικρη ηλικια???με τι αφορμη?αν θες απαντας...


καλησπερα παιδια! δεν υπαρχει χειροτερο πραγμα απο την ιψδ δυστυχως!

----------


## magistra

οχι lawer δεν υπαρχει πιο βασανιστικη ασθενεια....σου κατατρωει σωθικα και μυαλο...

----------


## stavroula19

σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα εγώ είμαι 20 χρόνονι πασχω απο δεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη και έχω τόσους ψυχαναγκασμος και παλιά είχα αλλα όχι σε τόσο μεγάλο βαθμό τώρα τελευταία έχω παρα πολους να φανταστείς φοβάμαι να ταξιδεξω δυο ώρες με λεωφορείο νομίζω ότι θα τρακάρει και θα περάνω..φοβάμαι να κοιμηθώ αλλου εκτος από το σπίτι μου και αλλα πολλά...δεν είσαι μονη σου..μην νιώθεις μονη σου

----------


## joanna22

> εσενα σου εμφανιστηκε σε μικρη ηλικια???με τι αφορμη?αν θες απαντας...


ναι βεβαια 8α σου πω δεν ηταν κατι κακο.εκανα κατι και ηθελα να το πω αλλα θα υπηρχε προβλημα φοβομουν και το κρατουσα μεσα μου ενω δεν μπορουσα να κραταω τιποτα μεσα μου μαλλον απο μικρο παιδι και απο την πιεση μαλλον:'( και απο τοτε υποφερω..

----------


## magistra

ακολουθεις καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη?

----------


## joanna22

> απο που ξεκινησε ολο αυτο ειναι ολοκληρο βιβλιο να στο περιγραψω,,,θα σου πω γενικα οτι περασα μια θυελλωδη ακμη απο τα 13 μου και υπεστην αγριο εκφοβισμο στο σχολειο....στη δευτερα λυκειου ξεκινησαν οι ιδεοληψιες που σχετιζονταν με ενα συμμαθητη μου που με εκφοβιζε...με την παροδο του χρονου οι ιδεοληψιες αλλαζαν μορφη και αριθμο..παρηγαγα με απιστευτη ταχυτητα πολλες παρανοικες ιδεες απο κει και επειτα...παιρνω λαντοζ μαζι με σολιαν...εσενα τι ειδους ειναι οι ιδεοληψιες?εχουν την τυπικη μορφη της ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικης?


οχι καμια σχεση με την τυπικη μορφη της ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικης δηλαδη οχι κατι συγκεκριμμενο αναλογα καθε φορα και αναλογα μου ερχονται διαφορες ιδεες καθε στιγμη ειναι πολυ δυσκολο καλυτερα να ειχα κατι στανταρτ οπως αυτα που λεει η κοπελα φοβαται να ταξιδεψει γιατι φοβαται μην παθει κατι η αλλοι που πλενουν τα χερια τους η αλλες δραστηριοτητες με καθορισμενο αριθμο επαναληψεων.εγω φοβαμαι να μπω στο λεωφορειο γιατι δεν μπορω να καθισω εκει χωρις να μου ερχονται αρνητικες σκψεις κ οχι για την σωματικη μου ακεραιοτητα αλλα ασχημες σκεψεις γενικου περιεχομενου και με πιανει τρομερη δυσφορια,καταθλιψη.πιστευω εχω πολυ δυσκολη περιπτωση ιψδ γιατι ειναι πολλα δεν ειναι κατι στανταρτ:/βεβαια ισως επδ δεν μπορω να κανω τα στανταρ γτ τα καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι γελοια οποτε βρισκω αλλους λογους να τυρανναω το μυαλο μου..

----------


## joanna22

αρχιζα το σεμπτεμβριο ζολοφτ 100mg αλλα δεν πολυβοηθησαν βεβαια ισως ειναι καλα εδραιωμενο το προβλημα καθως το χω απο μικρη.επισης δεν εκανα τακτικα ψυχοθεραπεια.τωρα θα παω την πεμπτη σε εναν καλο γιατρο και θα δουμε..σολιαν πηρα και εγω μου ειχε δωσει ο γιατρος που πηγαινα την μικροτερη δοση επειδη λεει ημουν πολυ ενοχικη και πηγαινα καλα αλλα μ εκανε παρενεργεια γαλακτορροια και το εκοψα.μου ειπε οτι αυτα για τα οποια ειχα τυψεις μικρη τα κανουν ολα τα παιδια και εγω δεν θ επαιρνε να τ επαιρνα τοσο σοβαρα .

----------


## joanna22

> δεν μπορω να πω οτι δεν με βοηθησαν οι γιατροι και τα φαρμακα...ημουνα σε πολυ χειροτερη κατασταση..δεν μπορουσα ουτε τα πιατα να πλυνω χωρις τρελες σκεψεις που μου εφερναν απιστευτο πανικο και απελπισια...και το αναφρανιλ που επαιρνα στο παρελθον με πηγε πολυ μακρια σε επιπεδο βελτιωσης...απλα το διεκοψα γιατι ενιωθα οτι δεν με βοηθουσε πια σε επιπεδο διαθεσης κι αρχισα το λαντοζ που μεχρι στιγμης δεν μου εχει διωξει αυτο το δυσαρεστο αισθημα ανησυχιας...


εσυ τι ακριβως προβλημα εχεις;;και εγω σκεφτομαι να ξεκινησω λαντοζ νομιζω ειναι καλυτερα απο τα ζολοφτ...αλλα θα παω σε αυτον τον ψυχιατρο που θεωρειται καλος εχει κ εμπειρια καθως ειναι μεγαλος και θα μου προτεινει εκεινος η φιλη που παει σε αυτον ειναι πολυ καλα.βεβαια δεν εχει ιψδ..εδω μπορεις να μιλας ελευθερα μηπως μπορουμε να βοηθησουμε ο ενας τον αλλο.εχεις ιδειοληψιες η και καταναγκασμους;;μιλα χωρις ντροπη ολοι εδω εχουμε το ιδιο προβλημα εκφρασου αυτο θα σ βοηθησει κ εμενα με βοηθησε να γραφω το προβλημα μου. εξαλλου ολοι εδω μεσα εχουμε το ιδιο προβλημα!..

----------


## marouliw

παιδια εγω εχω παθει το εξης......γελαω πολλες φορες με τον εαυτο μου.... : αρχικα οι ιδεοληψιες αφορουσαν ενα πραγμα.....μην ειμαι παιδοφιλη....και καθε φορα που εβλεπα παιδακια ελεγα παναγια μου....μετα μια μερα καθαριζα το σπιτι και ειχα πολλες δουλειες να τελειωσω και λεω λες να χασω την υπομονη μου? και με επιασε τρελο αγχος, σφοξιμο στο στηθος και ανυπομονησια.....μετα ηταν να μεινω μονη σε μια γκαρσονιερα και ειπα παλι στον εαυτο μου....λες να μην μαρεσει το σπιτι μου? παλι το ιδιο συναισθημα.....μετα λεω ' λες να τρελλαθω? παλι το ιδιο σκατοσυναισθημα.....και συνεχιζα να δω τι αλλο μπορουσα να σκεφτω οποτε εκανα και αλλες χιλιαδες σκεψεις οπως: ' μηπως δεν υπαρχει θεος?', μηπως με κρουβουν τα σπιτια? ( και ετσι ουτε στο ιδιο μου το σπιτι δεν μπορουσα να χαλαρωσω και σε αλλα σπιτια που πηγαινα παλι το ιδιο συναισθημα ), μετα ειχα να κοιμηθω πολλα βραδια και ειχα ευαισθησια στους ηχους και ειπα ' λες να μην μπορω να ακουω ηχους?' και τελος το χειροτερο απολα ' λες να μην μαρεσει να ζω και να με ενοχλουν τα παντα? ' ( εκει τα ειδα ολα μα ολα )..............απλα ειναι ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΜΑΖΙ και καθημερινα κανω χιλιαδεςςςςς και εχω απελπιστει.....

Ηθελα να ρωτησω αυτα ειναι ιδεοληψιες? η κατι αλλο?

Επισης ολα ξεκινησαν απο στρες...αυτο το ξερω.....

Υπαρχει επισης περιπτωση να τρελλαθω απο το πολυ αγχος των ιδεοληψιων και να μην αντεχω τιποτα?

Κσι τελος σας εχει τυχει κατι τετοιο ( και σε περιεχομενο και σε ποσοτητα ) ή ειμαι η μονη ?????

----------


## magistra

> παιδια εγω εχω παθει το εξης......γελαω πολλες φορες με τον εαυτο μου.... : αρχικα οι ιδεοληψιες αφορουσαν ενα πραγμα.....μην ειμαι παιδοφιλη....και καθε φορα που εβλεπα παιδακια ελεγα παναγια μου....μετα μια μερα καθαριζα το σπιτι και ειχα πολλες δουλειες να τελειωσω και λεω λες να χασω την υπομονη μου? και με επιασε τρελο αγχος, σφοξιμο στο στηθος και ανυπομονησια.....μετα ηταν να μεινω μονη σε μια γκαρσονιερα και ειπα παλι στον εαυτο μου....λες να μην μαρεσει το σπιτι μου? παλι το ιδιο συναισθημα.....μετα λεω ' λες να τρελλαθω? παλι το ιδιο σκατοσυναισθημα.....και συνεχιζα να δω τι αλλο μπορουσα να σκεφτω οποτε εκανα και αλλες χιλιαδες σκεψεις οπως: ' μηπως δεν υπαρχει θεος?', μηπως με κρουβουν τα σπιτια? ( και ετσι ουτε στο ιδιο μου το σπιτι δεν μπορουσα να χαλαρωσω και σε αλλα σπιτια που πηγαινα παλι το ιδιο συναισθημα ), μετα ειχα να κοιμηθω πολλα βραδια και ειχα ευαισθησια στους ηχους και ειπα ' λες να μην μπορω να ακουω ηχους?' και τελος το χειροτερο απολα ' λες να μην μαρεσει να ζω και να με ενοχλουν τα παντα? ' ( εκει τα ειδα ολα μα ολα )..............απλα ειναι ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΜΑΖΙ και καθημερινα κανω χιλιαδεςςςςς και εχω απελπιστει.....
> 
> Ηθελα να ρωτησω αυτα ειναι ιδεοληψιες? η κατι αλλο?
> 
> Επισης ολα ξεκινησαν απο στρες...αυτο το ξερω.....
> 
> Υπαρχει επισης περιπτωση να τρελλαθω απο το πολυ αγχος των ιδεοληψιων και να μην αντεχω τιποτα?
> 
> Κσι τελος σας εχει τυχει κατι τετοιο ( και σε περιεχομενο και σε ποσοτητα ) ή ειμαι η μονη ?????


γεια σου μαρουλιω...και εγω ειχα απειρες ιδεοληψιες που δεν με αφηναν να ηρεμησω ουτε λεπτο..απο πειρα σου λεω οτι προκειται περι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικης διαταραχης...δεν ξερω αν την εχεισ ακουστα..εχω διαγνωση απο ψυχιατρο...να τρελαθεις δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση...θα βασανιζεσαι ομως διαρκως...ρωτα με ο,τι θελεις..

----------


## marouliw

Ναι και εγώ αυτη τη διάγνωση έχω αποτι μου ειπε η ψυχολόγος απλά δεν είναι ακόμη σίγουρη γτ είμαστε στην αρχή.....θα πάω και σε ψυχίατρο απο για διάγνωση και λογικα θα πάρω και τα φάρμακα που θα μου γραψει γτ δεν την παλεύω....απλα πιστεύω δεν θα κάνουν την τρελλη δουλειά......σευχαροστω πολύ για την απαντηση καλό μου!!!!! Απο υπάρχουν μέρες που ειμαι συνεχώς σε άγχος διότι κάθε λεπτό μη σου πω έχω και ιδεοληψία και πολλές φορές λέω θα σπάσει το κεφάλι μου και θα χάσω την αίσθηση της πραγματικότητας....τοσο πολύ....αυτο θέλω να μου πεις εάν σου έχει τύχει.....

----------


## magistra

αν μου εχει τυχει λεειιιιι...απειρες σκεψεις να με κατακλυζουν και μαλιστα με παρανοικο περιεχομενο...σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα εχεις την αισθηση οτι τρελενεσαι....μη το λες,εμενα με βοηθησαν τα φαρμακα...ειναι απαραιτητα στην προκειμενη περιπτωση...

----------


## marouliw

Αχ θεε μου αυτο το μυαλό....εσυ τι διάγνωση έχεις? Εκτός απο ιψδ.....εγω έχω πχ και γενικευμένη αγχωδη διαταραχη

----------


## magistra

εχω απλα ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη αλλα η γενικευμενη αγχωδης διαταραχη εμπεριεχεται σ αυτην διοτι οι ιδεοληψιες μου προκαλουσαν απιστευτο αγχος κ πανικο...

----------


## marouliw

Υπάρχουν μέρες πάντως που έχω πει σας βαρέθηκα σιγά τι θα μου κάνετε.....και περνάει.....αλλα.....ποιος το κάνει αυτό κάθε μέρα.....μα με τόσο άγχος θα πάθουμε τπτ οργανικό και ειναι κρίμα να είμαστε υγιείς και να δημιουργούμε μόνοι μας θέμα.....αυτο σκέφτομαι κάποιες φορές και καλμαρω.....αλλα τι να σου κάνει και αυτη η σκέψη
....λεω έχεις τα πάντα....σπιτι ....ατομα που σαγαπουν.....αλλοι ούτε να φανε δεν έχουν....γιαυτο δεν έχουν τέτοια προβλήματα θεωρώ....τελοσπαντων.....τι να πω.....ολα ειναι στο ******** μυαλό.....αυτο μόνο μπορώ να πω

----------


## magistra

εχεις δικιο...αλλα δεν ειναι κατι που το προκαλεις εσυ στον εαυτο σου..υπαρχει θεμα γονιδιακο πισω απο αυτη την πολυ βασανιστικη ασθενεια...εγω πασχω απο τα 16 και τωρα ειμαι 24...εσυ ποσο εισαι και ποσο καιρο υποφερεις?

----------


## marouliw

Ειμαι 23 και το πρόβλημα πιστεύω ξεκίνησε απο βλακεια....δεν είχα τίποτα αντίστοιχο στο παρελθόν....αυτη ειναι η μαλακια....πριν 2 μήνες με έπιασε όταν είδα μια σειρά το κολο χανιμπαλ σε ένα επεισόδιο που ο χανιμπαλ κατεύθυνε το μυαλό του πρωταγωνιστή στην τρέλα....και μετα ο πρωταγωνιστής δεν θυμόταν άμα είχε σκότωσε ο ίδιος μια κοπέλα γτ είχε πολλές παραισθήσεις.....ε απο τοτε είχα τρεις ιδεοληψίες : Της τρέλας, της δολοφονίας χωρίς να το θυμαμαι και των παραισθήσεων.......μετα σκαλιζα και γω η ηλίθια το μυαλό μου και έλεγα τι άλλο μπορει ναρχοσω να φοβάμαι? Και λέω μπορει να γίνεις παιδοφιλη, ομοφυλόφιλη κλπ.....ετσι συνεχιζα να σκαλίζω να σκαλίζω μέχρι που λέω ποια ειναι η χειρότερη ιδεοληψία που μπορείς να πάθεις? Μα να τις έχεις όλες μαζί......και έτσι λοιπό εξελίχθηκε το θεμααα
....απλα μου έκανε εντύπωση το γεγονός ότι έχω άπειρες μέσα στη μέρα ενώ νόμιζα ότι συνήθως έχεις μια δυο τη μέρα καιμετα έρχονται κιαλλες αλλά οχι τόσες πολλές σε μια μέρα
..

----------


## Delmem080319a

> Υπάρχουν μέρες πάντως που έχω πει σας βαρέθηκα σιγά τι θα μου κάνετε.....και περνάει.....αλλα.....ποιος το κάνει αυτό κάθε μέρα


Γεια σας παιδιά, marouliw, εκεί είναι το μυστικό, κάθε μέρα να έχεις αυτή την άποψη για τις ιδεοληψίες σου και δεν θα σε κουράζουν τόσο, δεν θα σε απασχολούν. Αν έχεις ΙΔΨ το μυαλό σου θα παράγει αρκετές, λίγες, πολλές... αναλόγως, έτσι είμαστε εμείς με αυτό, το μυαλό είναι πολύ παραγωγικό, υπερπαραγωγή καμιά φορά ;) οπότε όσο περισσότερο το αποδεχτείς αυτό, θα είσαι πιο κουλ. Και φάρμακα αν πάρεις ίσως σε βοηθήσουν, αλλά βασικά για μένα είναι καλό που πηγαίνεις σε ψυχολόγο για να μάθεις πως να διαχειρίζεσαι το όλο θέμα με τις σκέψεις. Νομίζω θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ και στη γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή. Καλή δύναμη!

----------


## marouliw

Απλά μεχει πιάσει φόβος και απελπισία.!!! Σκέφτομαι και το μέλλον μου, αν θα βρω άντρα, πως θα κάνω οικογένεια κλπ.......ορισμενες φορές λέω τώρα θα πάθω νευρικό κλονισμό.....

----------


## marouliw

> Γεια σας παιδιά, marouliw, εκεί είναι το μυστικό, κάθε μέρα να έχεις αυτή την άποψη για τις ιδεοληψίες σου και δεν θα σε κουράζουν τόσο, δεν θα σε απασχολούν. Αν έχεις ΙΔΨ το μυαλό σου θα παράγει αρκετές, λίγες, πολλές... αναλόγως, έτσι είμαστε εμείς με αυτό, το μυαλό είναι πολύ παραγωγικό, υπερπαραγωγή καμιά φορά ;) οπότε όσο περισσότερο το αποδεχτείς αυτό, θα είσαι πιο κουλ. Και φάρμακα αν πάρεις ίσως σε βοηθήσουν, αλλά βασικά για μένα είναι καλό που πηγαίνεις σε ψυχολόγο για να μάθεις πως να διαχειρίζεσαι το όλο θέμα με τις σκέψεις. Νομίζω θα σε βοηθήσει πολύ και στη γενικευμένη αγχώδη διαταραχή. Καλή δύναμη!


. Εσυ κορίτσι μου είχες και συ τόσες πολλές? Γτ εγώ έχω απελπιστεί!!!!!!! Με έχει ριμαξει!!!!! Στο τέλος θα νομίζω οτι έχω και διχασμένη προσωπικότητα.......δεν θα μπορω να αναγνωρισω τι θελω και τι δεν θελω......θα πάω την τεταρτη στον ψυχίατρο ένας θεός ξέρει τι φάρμακα θα μου γραψει......αλλα και να τα πάρω μετα πάλι θα βολευτω και μόλις τα κόψω πάλι τα ίδια......πάλι βόδι θα γίνω.......το πιστεύω οτι όλοι οι δαιμονισμένοι πάλια δεν ήταν δαιμονισμένοι αλλά είχαν προχωρημένη ιψδ

----------


## spr1980

Μαρουλιώ έχει φτάσει σε σημείο που επηρεάζει την καθημερινότητά σου? Δηλ. η κάθε μέρα να σου φαίνεται βουνό, να πιστεύσεις ότι δεν μπορείς να το ξεπεράσεις, ότι τρελένεσαι, να θες να φωνάξεις βοήθεια, όλα να σου φαίνονται περίεργα και μάταια? Τότε είμαστε στο ίδιο σημείο. Κι εμένα μ' έχει κυριεύσει γαμώτο...Ότι θες, πες

----------


## marouliw

Ναι παρα πολυ....καθε μερα ξυπνάω και προσπαθώ να μην δίνω σημασία στις σκέψεις μου.....λεω ποτε θαρθει η ώρα να κοιμηθώ......απλα εμένα οι σκέψεις μου έχουν ξεφύγει....του στυλ υπαρξιακές σκέψεις όπως λες να μην αντέξω να ειμαι πουθενά ούτε σπίτι μου ούτε έξω ούτε να μπορω να ακούω τους ήχους και τη φασαρία, να μην αντέξω να ειμαι με τόσο κόσμο τόσα σπίτια.....κατι κουλααααα.....αλλα ειναι απο σκέψεις ρε πουστη.....γαμωτο......εσυ παίρνεις φάρμακα? Και αν ναι σου έκαναν δουλειά?

----------


## spr1980

Έχω πάρει στο παρελθόν. Και επανήλθα. Υπάρχει σωτηρία (το λέω σε' σενα, να το ακούω κι εγώ). Δυστυχώς όμως όποτε βρει έδαφος, η διαταραχή επανέρχεται. Έκανα και συμπεριφορική θεραπεία. Με βοήθησε πιο πολύ στο γνωσιακό κομμάτι. Τώρα, εδώ και 1 1/2 μήνα, είμαι πάλι στα πατώματα. Προσπαθώ, αλλά δε βλέπω φως. Όλα αυτά που λες τα έχω σκεφτεί και άλλα, άπειρα. Έντονες σκέψεις, που τις κάνω εικόνες και μου παράγουν τρόμο. Σήμερα θα κλείσω ραντεβού με τον ψυχίατρο. Προσπάθησα μόνη αλλά δεν τα κατάφερα. Όλα όσα αναφέρεις, είναι της διαταραχής. Τα είχα κι εγώ. Τόσο που νόμιζα ότι χάνω επαφή με την πραγματικότητα και θα αρχίσω να κάνω διάφορα τρελά και θα κλείσουν στο ψυχιατρείο. Καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι να παώ οικειοθελώς. Τέτοια ταραχή έχω. Κι εμένα μου φαντάζουν όλα ξένα. Σαν να μην αναγνωρίζω εμένα, τους γύρω, το περιβάλλον, τον κόσμο. Τώρα μου έχει καρφωθεί ότι δεν θα μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα κι ότι θα μείνω στο σπίτι γιατί οτιδήποτε άλλο (πχ μαγαζιά, βόλτα, κοινωνικές συναναστροφές γενικά) θα μου προκαλεί πανικό. Ότι να' ναι, σου λέω. Με βλέπω για γιατρό γιατί δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω, αλλά πρέπει. Κια υτό με αγχώνει περισσότερο.....Φαύλος κύκλος. Κι εγώ έπαθα την πρώτη χοντρή κρίση στα 23 και τώρα είμαι 35...

----------


## marouliw

Απλά εγώ και σπίτι που ειμαι δεν μπορω....παλι θα σκεφτώ κάτι για το σπίτι και θα ταραχτω....και λέω που θα πας....εξω γίνεται χαμός......σουχει τυχει αυτο??????? και λέω νταξει σε κλινικη θα καταλειξω.......οτιναναι αυτές οι φοβίες.....βλεπω τους άλλους και ούτε τους απασχολούν....ή μπορει να τους απασχολούν απλά τις αφήνουν τις σκέψεις δεν δίνουν σημασία και συνεχίζουν τη ζωή με τα προβλήματα της......

----------


## spr1980

Ναι βέβαια. Και σπίτι και παντού. Και να μην ξέρεις τί να κάνεις. Και η ταραχή να φουντώνει. Να θες να ουρλιάξεις και να σωπαίνεις. Να θες να βαρέσεις το κεφάλι σου στον τοίχο μπας και συνέλθεις κι αντ' αυτού να βάζεις τα κλάματα από την απελπισία. Κι όλα να φαντάζουν τόσο δύσκολα. Ακόμα και το να μιλάς και να συμπεριφέρεσαι φυσιολογικά για να μην καταλάβει κάποιος κάτι. κι όλο να νομίζεις ότι κάτι θα γίνει. Και μόνο όταν σε απίρνει ο ύπνβος να ηρεμείς λίγο. Τόσο γνώριμα για' μένα.....

----------


## spr1980

Σκέψου πάντως ότι εγώ με τη διαταραχή έχω διανύσει ήδη 12 όμορφα χρόνια. Και σπουδές έκανα και μεταπτυχιακό και γάμο και σπίτι ανακαίνισα....Πράγματα που τώρα που είμαι σε άσχημη κατάσταση λέω πώς τα έκανα εγώ αυτά???? Στο λέω για να δεις ότι ξεπερνιέται (και να τα ακούω κι εγώ τώρα που σέρνομαι στα πατώματα). Απλά όταν το περνάς είανι φορτίο αφόρητο. Κάθε φορά τόσο οδυνηρή....

----------


## spr1980

Παρεπιμπτόντως έχεις υποστήριξη? Από οικογένεια, φίλους, σύντροφο?

----------


## Delmem080319a

> . Εσυ κορίτσι μου είχες και συ τόσες πολλές? Γτ εγώ έχω απελπιστεί!!!!!!! Με έχει ριμαξει!!!!! Στο τέλος θα νομίζω οτι έχω και διχασμένη προσωπικότητα.......δεν θα μπορω να αναγνωρισω τι θελω και τι δεν θελω......θα πάω την τεταρτη στον ψυχίατρο ένας θεός ξέρει τι φάρμακα θα μου γραψει......αλλα και να τα πάρω μετα πάλι θα βολευτω και μόλις τα κόψω πάλι τα ίδια......πάλι βόδι θα γίνω.......το πιστεύω οτι όλοι οι δαιμονισμένοι πάλια δεν ήταν δαιμονισμένοι αλλά είχαν προχωρημένη ιψδ


Γεια σου marouliw, ναι είχα πολλές, ποικίλου περιεχομένου, μέχρι να μάθω να διαχειρίζομαι τις σκέψεις, ιδεοληψίες με κούραζε αφάνταστα η ενασχόληση του μυαλού μου με αυτές, και το περιεχόμενό τους καθώς και αυτό που λένε οι άγγλοι obsessing about obsessing, δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε νιώσει και αυτό. Τα φάρμακα δες τα σαν ένα βοήθημα, αλλά μην επαναπαυθείς σε αυτά, δώσε σημασία και στην ψυχοθεραπεία, η γνωσιακή θα σε βοηθήσει, εγώ έχω ποστάρει και κάποιες μεθόδους αυτοβοήθειας που εμένα προσωπικά με έχουν βοήθησει, όπως η mindfulness, όταν μάθεις να μη δίνεις σημασία και να μην εμπλέκεσαι στο παιχνίδι των σκέψεών σου και να τις αφήσεις να περνούν έτσι απλά, τότε και μόνο θα ηρεμήσεις. Μην απελπίζεστε παιδιά!! Και δείτε και λίγο τα πρακτικά, γυμναστική που σας αρέσει για εκτόνωση άγχους, καλή διατροφή, όχι καφέδες, πολλή ζάχαρη και αντίστοιχα διεγερτικά, εγώ επιμένω ότι και σε αυτά πρέπει να δώσουν βάση όσοι άνθρωποι υποφέρουν από αγχώδεις γενικά διαταραχές.

----------


## marouliw

Spr1980 έχω στήριξη απλά οι γονείς δεν με πολυνιωθουν και τα βλέπουν ολα πολυ απλά....φαντασου η μανα μου μου λέει δεν σαφηνω να ξαναπάρεις φάρμακα...ελεος δλδ....το θέμα ειναι οτι δεν προχωραει η ζωή μου και με αγχώνει και αυτό....θα μου πεις κάτσε κάθε πράγμα στην ώρα του.....ουτε συντροφο έχω και μου την έχει δώσει. Αλλά μετα λέω τι να τον κανεις αυτός θα θέλει βόλτες και συ θα σέρνεσαι....χαχα

----------


## marouliw

Breath εσυ τώρα παίρνει φάρμακα? Ρε συ εγώ έχω ξεφύγει....και εκει που κάθομαι μπορεί να νιώσω ξαφνικα άγχος χωρίς λόγο λες και έχω κάτι να κάνω καποια υποχρέωση δεν ξέρω...μετα έχω υπαρξιακού τύπου σκεψεις όπως πως μπορούμε και ζουμε σε τέτοιο κομφούζιο με τόσους ανθρώπους, πως μπορούμε και δεν κουραζόμαστε με τόση φασαρία και ήχους......κατι κουλά και έχω χεστει...!!!!

----------


## Delmem080319a

> Breath εσυ τώρα παίρνει φάρμακα? Ρε συ εγώ έχω ξεφύγει....και εκει που κάθομαι μπορεί να νιώσω ξαφνικα άγχος χωρίς λόγο λες και έχω κάτι να κάνω καποια υποχρέωση δεν ξέρω...μετα έχω υπαρξιακού τύπου σκεψεις όπως πως μπορούμε και ζουμε σε τέτοιο κομφούζιο με τόσους ανθρώπους, πως μπορούμε και δεν κουραζόμαστε με τόση φασαρία και ήχους......κατι κουλά και έχω χεστει...!!!!


Όχι δεν παίρνω. Όπως τα περιγράφεις απλά βρίσκεται λίγο σε έξαρση αυτό που περνάς, έτσι το καταλαβαίνω εγώ και νομίζεις ότι πνίγεσαι από όλα. Πιστεύω ένα κατάλληλο φάρμακο θα σε ηρεμήσει και ύστερα θα μπορείς καλύτερα να διαχειρίζεσαι τις σκέψεις. Επίσης κανένα πάρκο, φύση, κάτι ήρεμο κοντά σου υπάρχει? με τη φασαρία και τους ήχους σε καταλαβαίνω, προσπαθώ να είμαι και εγώ σε όσο το δυνατόν πιο ήρεμο περιβάλλον, γιατί όλα επηρεάζουν. Δεν αντέχω τηλεοράσεις, βαβούρα πολύ και τέτοια, προσπάθησε να δημιουργήσεις το περιβάλλον που θα σε ξεκουράζει περισσότερο. Το ότι έχεις αυτό το άγχος εν μέρει να οφείλεται και αν πιέζεσαι από μπόλικη φασαρία, ανθρώπους, δεν το θεωρώ καθόλου παράλογο. Βρες κάποιες διεξόδους στη φύση ή και μέσα σε πόλη, έστω μια γωνίτσα πρασίνου και ηρεμίας.

----------


## marouliw

Σευχαριστω πολυ.....αν και αυτο με τους ήχους και τους ανθρώπους ειναι πιο πολυ σκέψη παρα ότι με ενοχλεί....δλδ όταν το σκεφτώ θα με ενοχλήσει διότι λέω και που θα πας χωρίς ανθρώπους και ήχους....κατι κουλά υπαρξιακά......εσυ τι φάρμακο έπαιρνες?

----------


## spr1980

Είσαι μικρή κοπέλα. Να μην απογοητεύεσαι. Εγώ και πόσοι άλλοι ξέρουμε και καταλαβαίνουμε πόσο πολύ δύσκολο είναι. Οι γονείς αγαπούν, αλλά δεν συμπάσχουν επειδή δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν. Θεωρούν ότι είναι κάτι που το προκαλούμε εμείς κι ότι μπορούμε κάλλιστα να το σταματήσουμε. Αλλά δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Τί να εξηγείς? Ποιος θέλει εξάλλου να υποφέρει? Όσο για σχέσεις, κάτσε λίγο να πάρεις τα πάνω σου κι όλα θα έρθουν. Όταν θα αισθανθείς καλύτερα, μετά από ένα σημείο, δεν θα σε νοιάζει σχεδόν καθόλου. Θα μείνει σαν ανάμνηση. Όσο για τις σκέψεις, ισχύει αυτό που λέει η breath. Θέλουν απομυθοποίηση, γιατί ο φοβος που σου προκαλούν, γεννά νέες και τούμπαλιν. Εγώ έχω σκεφτεί τα πάντα. Δεν είσαι μόνη. Μην σκέφτεσαι ότι μόνο εσύ τα έχεις σκεφτεί. Θα μπορούσα να σου γράψω έκθεση ιδεών από κουλές σκέψεις, αλλά δε θέλω να σε τρομάξω περαιτέρω και να σκέφτεσαι και αυτά!

----------


## marouliw

Θεωρώ πάντως οτι η περίπτωση μου είναι αρκετά πιο περίεργη απο σένα (ελπίζω να μην προσβληθείς έτσι όπως το έγραψα γτ και συ έχει περάσει σίγουρα πολλά).......δεν ξερω νομίζω ότι έχω σοβαρο θέμα...περιμενω να έρθει η μερα που θα πάω ψυχίατρο...

----------


## marouliw

Spr1980 σευχαριστω πολυ!!!! Μπα τι να τρομάξω.....τοσες έχω σκεφτεί πια και γω...απλα ειναι σκεψεις που αφορούν όχι ενα άτομο η μια κατάσταση ( πχ μην βλάψει ένα άτομο ή μην δεν καθάρισες καλά την τουαλέτα πχ), αλλά κάτι που ποτε δεν θα μπορέσουμε να αποφύγουμε όπως οι ήχοι και οι ανθρώπου και το κομφούζιο.......χεστηκα δεν ενοχληθηκα ποτε απαυτα απο τώρα με την σκέψη τρομοκρατήθηκα..........μικρη ειμαι αλλά εχω ψωμί ακόμη........εγω δν ξερω τι γίνεται μετα τα 50 που έρχονται και τα προβλήματα υγείας πακέτο......αν ζω μέχρι του βέβαια....

----------


## spr1980

Κι εμένα πάντως αυτό με τρόμαζε (ακόμα πιο πολύ στο παρελθόν) και με τρομάζει και τώρα. Το ανεξέλεγκτο περιεχόμενο των σκέψεων. Δηλ. ότι δεν είναι συγκεκριμένη φοβία. Είναι όλα μέρος του παιχνιδιού. Πρέπει να παλέψουμε και να επιβιώσουμε. Και στο λέω εγώ που έχω υποφέρει πολύ, πίστεψέ με

----------


## elis

ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΕΞΕΛΕΓΚΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΕΣ
ΑΛΛΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΑΝΙΑΡΙΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΟΠ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ
ΑΠΛΑ ΣΤΑΝΙΑΡΙΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΙΜΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΚΑΛΑ
ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΕΞΑΤΙΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΣΧΗΜΩΝ ΣΚΕΨΕΩΝ
ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΑΝΙΑΡΑ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΣΟ ΘΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ 
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ

----------


## marouliw

Επίσης σκέφτομαι ότι μπορεί αυτές οι τόσες σκέψεις που δεν εχω κάνει πράξη (μιλάω για 'καλες' σκέψεις) μην έρθουν ξαφνικά όλες μαζί και με τραλανουν ή και το άλλο....μην έρθουν όλες μαζί οι ιδεοληψίες......Breath όταν λες εμμονη για την εμμονή τι εννοείς?

----------


## Delmem080319a

Καλημέρα, εμμονή για την εμμονή είναι όταν αφού έχεις μια-δυο ιδεοληψίες και περάσουν, μετά σαν να παθαίνεις ιδεοληψία, σκέφτεσαι, στεναχωριέσαι, αγχώνεσαι για το ότι είχες ιδεοληψίες πάλι, και έτσι το μυαλό δεν ησυχάζει ποτέ. Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται κατανοητό, ή ακούγεται πολύπλοκο, αλλά είναι και αυτό μέρος του προβλήματος καμιά φορά.

Είχα αποφασίσει να μην παίρνω φάρμακα marouliw, άντε κανένα ηρεμιστικούλι ή βότανο... Είναι όμως σκληρός αγώνας, καμιά φορά σε καταβάλλει και για αυτό δεν θέλω να λέω πολλά για το θέμα φάρμακα, υπέρ ή κατά. Όσο αντέχεις, όπως καταλαβαίνει τον εαυτό του ο καθένας. Το τι έχω περάσει στο παρελθόν με την ιδψ άσε... ούτε στον χειρότερο εχθρό μου που λένε... Είναι πολύ μαρτυρική, σιωπηρή, επώδυνη πάθηση, αν και εδώ μέσα στο φόρουμ έμαθα δυστυχώς ότι υπάρχουν πολλά άλλα, ποικίλα μαρτύρια, και ευχαριστώ τους ήρωες που γράφουν για αυτά και καταθέτουν τις εμπειρίες τους και τον αγώνα τους. Το αν ακούγομαι σήμερα κάπως ήρεμη και δεν περιγράφω το βάσανο πολύ, είναι γιατί είμαι μάλλον βετεράνος της πάθησης πλέον, να το πω έτσι. Κοντά εικοσαετία... Τι να μου κάνει πια εμένα η ιδψ... Έμαθα να την αντέχω. (αν ήθελα ας έκανα και αλλιώς) Την έμαθα απ' έξω και ανακατωτά... Εκπαίδευσα τον εαυτό μου. Διδάχτηκα και από επώδυνες υποτροπές, γιατί στο κάνει αυτό, πιστεύεις κάποτε ότι έχεις ξεμπερδέψει και εμφανίζεται εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις, μπορεί και με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Γι' αυτό προσοχή να είστε πάντα σε εγρήγορση, ακόμα και όταν αισθάνεστε πολύ καλά, να φροντίζετε ένα βαθμό παραπάνω την ψυχική υγεία πάντα, καθώς και τη σωματική υγεία με γυμναστική και προσεχτική διατροφή. Οι στρεσογόνες καταστάσεις, έντονες αλλαγές, δυσάρεστα περιβάλλοντα ή άνθρωποι μπορούν να επαναφέρουν σε έξαρση το πρόβλημα. Δεν το λέω για να πανικοβάλλω κάποιον αλλά για να του επιστήσω την προσοχή, αλλά και να κατανοήσει ότι συμβαίνουν αυτά. Άλλωστε η κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική.

Πάντως πιστεύω πολύ και στην αποδοχή του τι έχεις, ναι αποδέχεσαι ότι το μυαλό κατεβάζει και κουλά καμιά φορά, ε και? Είναι λίγο αλλιώτικο μυαλό, ας το αποδεχτούμε όπως είναι. Πιστεύω πολύ στις θεραπείες που βασίζονται στη Γνωσιακή Συμπεριφορική, στην Έκθεση και Παρεμπόδιση της απάντησης, αλλά και στην πιο πρωτοποριακή, πιο καινούρια Acceptance and Commitment Therapy, στην πρακτική μέθοδο της mindufllness, στις αναπνοές και γενικά σε ότι σε μαθαίνει να διαχειρίζεσαι τις σκέψεις και να μη γίνεσαι έρμαιο αυτών. Και ο ioannis2 έχει γράψει για την μέθοδο της εσωτερικής παρατήρησης, και πως βοηθάει. Ίσως και άλλα παιδιά να έχουν αναφέρει αντίστοιχες μεθόδους, δεν θυμάμαι τώρα κάτι συγκεκριμένο αν και έχω διαβάσει αρκετά το φόρουμ εδώ της ιδψ.
Τι άλλο να πω, είπα πολλά... βασικά θα έρθει μια στιγμή που καταλαβαίνει ο καθένας ότι είναι πιο δυνατός απ' όσο νόμιζε μέχρι τώρα. Να έχετε πίστη.

----------


## Delmem080319a

> ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΕΞΕΛΕΓΚΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΕΣ
> ΑΛΛΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΑΝΙΑΡΙΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΩ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΟΠ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ
> ΑΠΛΑ ΣΤΑΝΙΑΡΙΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΙΜΟΜΟΥΝΑ ΚΑΛΑ
> ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΕΞΑΤΙΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΑΣΧΗΜΩΝ ΣΚΕΨΕΩΝ
> ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΤΑΝΙΑΡΑ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΣΟ ΘΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ 
> ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ


Πολύ χαίρομαι που το διαβάζω αυτό elis!

----------


## marouliw

Breath εγώ δεν ξερω τι έχω πάθει κάτι σαν ευαισθησία στους ήχους η οποί έχει κατάντησε φοβία.....δινω τόση έμφαση στους ήχου που με ενοχλούν και μου προκαλούν πονοκεφαλο......και τώρα αυτό εξελίχθηκε σε φοβια ή ιδεοληψία ότι μπορεί να μην αντέχω να άκου και να φοβάμαι και να τρελαθώ.......αλλα όταν δεν το σκέφτομαι δεν με πιάνει......ιδεοληψια λες ειναι? Έχω ανησυχήσει διότι δεν γίνεται να ύπαρξη ζωή χώρο ήχους..και λέω πας τοχασα......τι να κάνω? Να μην δινω σημασία ε? Ποτε δεν είχα ενόχληση απο ήχου μόνο τώρα με τις ιδεοληψίες.οποτε ξερω γω?

----------


## marouliw

Ελπίζω να είναι κατανοητα αυτά που γράφω διότι το κινητό τα γράφει όπως θέλει......

----------


## Delmem080319a

> Breath εγώ δεν ξερω τι έχω πάθει κάτι σαν ευαισθησία στους ήχους η οποί έχει κατάντησε φοβία.....δινω τόση έμφαση στους ήχου που με ενοχλούν και μου προκαλούν πονοκεφαλο......και τώρα αυτό εξελίχθηκε σε φοβια ή ιδεοληψία ότι μπορεί να μην αντέχω να άκου και να φοβάμαι και να τρελαθώ.......αλλα όταν δεν το σκέφτομαι δεν με πιάνει......ιδεοληψια λες ειναι? Έχω ανησυχήσει διότι δεν γίνεται να ύπαρξη ζωή χώρο ήχους..και λέω πας τοχασα......τι να κάνω? Να μην δινω σημασία ε? Ποτε δεν είχα ενόχληση απο ήχου μόνο τώρα με τις ιδεοληψίες.οποτε ξερω γω?


Με ιδεοληψία μοιάζει, έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις. Να μη δίνεις σημασία ακριβώς αυτό... ούτε να πιέζεσαι να διώξεις την σκέψη, θα περάσει. Προσανατολίσου και σε κάποια δραστηριότητα για να βοηθήσεις το μυαλό να ηρεμήσει.

----------


## marouliw

Σευχαριστω πολυ και παλιότερα με είχε ξαναπιάσει αλλα το ξεπέρασα......και ο ψυχολόγος το ίδιο μου λέει....

----------


## spr1980

> Σευχαριστω πολυ και παλιότερα με είχε ξαναπιάσει αλλα το ξεπέρασα......και ο ψυχολόγος το ίδιο μου λέει....


Marouliw, πώς είσαι? Πήγες εντέλει στον ψυχίατρο? Τί αγωγή σου χορήγησε?

----------


## marouliw

Γεια σου μου έδωσε ladose και του ειπα όλες μου τις σκέψεις και ειναι ολα ιδεοληψίες.....απο μου εκανε εντύπωση γτεμενα οι ιδεοληψίες μου είναι κάπως περίεργες του στυλ να βλέπω τα νύχι μου αφτιαχτα και να με πιάνει άγχος.....ακομη και αυτό λέει ειναι ιδεοληψια.....μου κάνει εντύπωση διότι ήμουν ένας απλό άνθρωπος πριν τις ιδεοληψίες και τώρα ειναι λες και αλλάζω.....δεν ξέρω... Και αυτό με τους ήχους και αυτό με το να βρίσκεσαι κάπου και να αισθάνεσαι δυσφορία λόγω του χώρου και αυτό ιδεοληψία......θεωρω ότι ειμαι πολυ δυσκολη περίπτωση......και με εχει εξαντλήσει το να δίνω σαυτες τις μαλακιες σημασία....αλλοι άνθρωποι δεν έχουν να φανε η να μείνουν κάπου και μένα με ενοχλούν ολαυτα......τουλαχιστον ειναι ιδεοληψίες και όχι πραγματικότητα....προσπαθω να μην κρίνω τον εαυτό μου αλλά κάποιες φορές δεν μπορώ....

----------


## spr1980

Τί δύσκολη περίπτωση μου λες????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Καμία σχέση, Τυπική περίπτωση άγχους. Εγώ βγαίνω απ' το σπίτι σαν ρομπότ, τρέμουν χέρια - πόδια απ' το άγχος, νομίζω ότι θα λυποθυμήσω ή ότι θα κάνω κάτι κουλό και κοιτάω γύρω μου κι όλα μου φαίνονται τοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο οοσο ξένα κι αναρωτιέμαι γιατί να είμαι όπως είμαι και γιατί το ένα και γαιτί το άλλο και θέλω να ανοίξω μια τρύπα να χωθώ και να ξαναβγώ όταν όλο αυτό θα έχει τελειώσει. Και ξυπνάω με κόμπο στο στομάχι κι η μέρα δεν περνάει και δεν μπορώ να περιμένω ρε γαμώτο. Όλη μου η ζωή σε αδράνεια. Να δουλέψω δεν μπορώ, να διασκεδάσω δεν μπορώ, ούτε να λειτουργήσω μπορώ. Απλά υπάρχω. Ούε στην καρέκλα καλά καλά δεν μπορώ να κάτσω

----------


## spr1980

Παρεπιμπτόντως ladose είχα πάρει κι εγώ τις προηγούμενες φορές. Σ' εμένα λειτούργησε άψογα, απλά αργά

----------


## marouliw

Άσε ρε μια ζωή φάρμακα θα παίρνουμε όμως?!! Αλλα αυτή η ασθενεια ειναι σαν ' αχαριστια' ενώ δεν είναι.....δλδ αν το πεις σε άλλους θα σου πουν και κάθεσαι και ασχολείσαι με μαλακιες ενώ υπάρχουν τόσα προβλήματα......οστωσο με έχουν πιάσε δυο πράγματα αν ξέρει κανεις......πρωτον έχω ένα αισθημα 'θελω επειγοντος αυτο' και επίσης σαν μια εμμονη για να εχω εμμονες όπως ειπε παραπάνω η breath.....τέλος νομίζω μάλλον αυτό το θέλω επειγοντος κάτι να οφείλεται στο ότι θέλω να κανω κάποιο καταναγκασμό....δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγήσω....

----------


## magistra

marouliw kai spr1980 ολες αυτες οι ιδεοληψιες απο τις οποιες κατακλυζεστε σας προκαλουν και ενοχες???????????????????????????????????/

----------


## marouliw

Ουυυυυυ ε απο εκεί ξεκινάει το πρόβλημα αποτι μου είπε και ο ψυχολόγος......απο ένα κακό οικογενειακό περιβάλλον στο οποίο συνεχώς υπήρχαν καβγάδες και εντασεις.....με αγαπούν και τους αγαπώ πολυ αλλα έχουν κάνει και κάνουν ακόμη πολλά λάθη......αλλα δυστυχώς λυπάμαι που το λέω έχω υοφερει πολυ απο τους καβγάδες τους αλλα τώρα με την ιψδ έχω τρελαθεί και εχω χάσει κάθε υπόλοιπο υπομονή μου......δεν ξερω που θα οδηγήσει όλο αυτό......προσπαθω να εκτιμάω όσα έχω άλλοι πεινανε αλλα δεν μπορώ κάποιες φορές να διαχειριστώ αυτή την πάθηση.......αυτο το διάστημα έχω μια υπερευαισθησία στους ήχους η οποία προφανώς προερχετε απο την ιψδ.....και επειδή δινω σημασία στη φασαρία η οποία ποτε δεν με είχε ενοχλήσει τώρα είμαι συνεχώς με πονοκεφαλιυς.....ξερω ειναι ιδεοληψια αλλα δεν έχω καταφέρει να την αποβάλλω....ετσι όπως υπέφερα και παλιά με την οικογενεια μου υποφέρω και τώρα απο την ιψδ.......σαν να βγήκε το στρες μου σαυτην την διαταραχή.......ολοι μου λένε ειναι στο μυαλό σου άρα σαν να λενε εσυ φταις.....τι να κάνω όμως....προσπαθω......να ξέρεις όλοι εδώ εντελώς τυχαία μεγάλωσαν σε ένα ενοχικο περιβάλλον.....γιαυτο οι γονείς όλοι θα πρέπει να είναι πολυ προσεχτικοί στην ανατροφή των παιδιών και να τα στηρίζουν....

----------


## magistra

αχ ποσο δικιο εχεις...και γω σε ενα ακρως νοσηρο περιβαλλον μεγαλωσα και μεγαλωνω που μου εχει κανει απεριγραπτο κακο...εγω παντως μεταξυ της πεινας και της ιψδ θα επελεγα την πεινα με το χερι στην καρδια..ξεκινησες φαρμακευτικη αγωγη?καλη τυχη σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα και ελπιζω να ηρεμησεις εστω και λιγακι..καταλαβαινω ποσο αναγκη το εχεις..

----------


## marouliw

Και γω το ίδιο και μου προτιμώ να πεινάω....τουλαχιστον θα έσκαγα και ένα χαμόγελο που και που....τωρα σκατα....φαρμακα θα ξεκινήσω αυτές τις μέρες.......τι θα κάνουμε ρε γαμωτο.....προσπαθω να μην δινω σημασία αλλα τπτ.....μια ζωή φάρμακα λοιπόν........και αυτά ποσο καλό να κάνουν .....αντε ένα 50% να βοηθήσουν στις ιδεοληψίες.....αλλα μετα που τα κόβεις τι γίνεται άραγε.....αστο......το αστείο της υπόθεσης ειναι ότι λίγο πριν με πιάσει αυτή η βλακεια που στην ουσία βλακεια είναι διότι εμείς της δίνουμε αξία είχα πει στη μάνα μου ότι δεν αντέχω άλλο μου έχει εξαντλήσει κάθε απόθεμα υπομονής.....ουτε οικογενεια δεν θα έχω υπομονη να κάνω....και μετα απο λίγο καιρό τσουπ αυτή η ιψδ.....λες και με τυρραναει καποιος( ο ίδιος ο εαυτός προφανώς)......αν το ξερά ότι θα το πάθαινα αυτό θα προτιμούσα χίλιες φορές να κάθομαι εκει να άκουω τις φωνές τους......τους είχα προειδοποιήσει κιόλας ότι θέλω να φυγω απο το σπίτι γτ θα αρρωστήσω....λες και τοξερα......το θέμα ειναι τι κάνω τώρα....οτι έγινε έγινε......το θέμα ειναι τώρα να ξεχάσω το παρελθόν και να προχωρήσω.....αλλα ειμαι απαισιόδοξη......δεν λέω οτι φταινε μόνο αυτοί γτ ειναι και θέμα χαρακτήρα....πχ εγώ ειμαι πολυ φοβιτσιαρα και ευαίσθητη.....οποτε εκει πατανε αυτές οι διαταραχές......η μεγαλύτερη μου μαλακια μου λένε όλοι ειναι ότι δεν έφυγα απο αυτό το σπίτι......και τώρα το συσσωρευμένο στρεςς βγαίνει με ιδεοληψίες.......ισως να το πάθαινα και χωρίς να ήμουν σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον......αλλα σίγουρα έπαιξε κατά πολυ το ρόλο του.....

----------


## marouliw

Επίσης όλοι μου δημιουργούν ενοχές......ολοι μα όλοι μου λένε μα με τι μαλακιες ασχολείσαι εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται .....οποτε μόνο ο ψυχολόγος κε καταλαβαίνει.......ή άλλοι μου λένε χωρις να τους πω το προβλημα μου...οτι δεν καταλαβαίνουν πως μπορεί κάποιος να πέφτει σε κατάθλιψη...στη ζωή λέει πρέπει να είμαστε δυνατοί........αχ και ναξεραν......καλα φυσικά παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο ο χαρακτήρας και η πυγμή...

----------


## magistra

marouliw μη λες σε καποιον που εκ των προτερων δεν μπορει να σε καταλαβει,τις σκεψεις σου..μονο εκει που μπορουν να σε καταλαβουν θα μιλας...αυτη η ασθενεια ειναι τοσο πολυπλοκη και χαοτικη που οποιος ειναι εξω απο το χορο του ειναι αδιανοητο να την καταλαβει...και ειδικα οι γονεις που ειναι τοσο στενομυαλοι...

----------


## marouliw

Έχεις δίκιο μεγάλο.....
Να σε ρωτήσω αυτό με τους ήχους που με πιάνει το κεφάλι μου ιδεοληψια ειναι λες?

----------


## magistra

προφανως...εισαι σε μια γενικοτερη ενταση και αγχος που ειναι λογικο το μυαλο σου να ειναι σε εγρηγορση και να συγκεντρωνεται σε ενοχλητικους ηχους...αυτη ειναι η πιο βασανιστικη σου σκεψη??

----------


## marouliw

Ειναι απο τις πιο βασανιστικές διότι αυτή η σκέψη ξέρεις που παραπέμπει...οτι θα τρελαθώ.....γιαυτο και με φοβίζει
.....αλλα ξέρω όμως οτι ειναι ιδεοληψία....

----------


## marouliw

Τα φάρμακα εσένα σε βοήθησαν καθόλου? Έχεις και συ έτσι πολλές ιδεοληψίες?

----------


## magistra

απειρες ειχα...και τοσο περιπλοκες σαν μαθηματικη εξισωση...ασεεεεεε....ναι με βοηθησαν τα φαρμακα...ειχα βεβαια και υποτροπες αλλα με βοηθησαν..και ακομα παιρνω..εσενα τι σου ειπε ο ψυχιατρος?

----------


## marouliw

Ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε να πάρω ..... Θεωρώ ότι στο τέλος θα μου γραψει και αντιψυχωτικα με τις μαλακιες ιδεοληψίες που έχω......και γω πχ παλιά όταν πάθαινα κρίσεις πανικού νόμιζα ότι μπορεί ξαφνικά να σταματήσει η αναπνοή μου....ενω ξέρω ότι δν ισχύει.......ετσι και τώρα κάτι τέτοιες παραλογες σκέψεις έχω.....αυτα τα ψυχολογικά σε κάνουν ώρες ώρες να ξεχνάς κ αυτα που ξέρεις χαχα.....

----------


## spr1980

Κορίστσια κι εγώ είμαι σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση. Πίστευα ότι μπορώ να το παλέψω μόνη μου, αλλά δεν παλεύεται....Και την Κυριακή θα είμαι στις εκλογές και έχω πάθει ήδη πανίκουλα. Είμαι όλη μέρα, κάθε λεπτό, στην τσίτα. Μιλάμε για τρομερή υπερδιέγερση. Νομίζω από στιγμή σε στιγμή ότι θα λιποθυμήσω ή θα χάσω επαφή με το περιβάλλον. Και που μιλάω και που γράφω δύσκολο μου φαίνεται. Με κατέβαλε πάλι η μαλακία. Πώς θα το νικήσω επιτέλους? 12 χρόνια ολόκληρα το αντιμετωπίζω. Κουάστηκα. Κάθε φορά, τα ίδια και τα ίδια....Νομίζω ότι χάνομαι. Σέρνομαι στην κυριολεξία

----------


## marouliw

Αγάπη μου τα φάρμακα? Δεν σε βοήθησαν? Επίσης τα παίρνεις πολλά χρόνια? Η τώρα τα ξαναρχισες? Κοιτα θέλει και προσωπική δουλεια δυστυχώς κάτι απο μόνο του δεν κάνει τελεια δουλειά.... Ο βελονισμό η το Bowtech (ένα ειδος μασάζ) έχω ακούσει ότι βοηθάει σαυτα αλλα εγώ δεν ξέρω...

----------


## spr1980

Φάρμακα δεν παίρνω, προς το παρόν. Έχω πάρει στο παρελθόν. Όποτε τα κόβω, υποτροπή. Κι είπα να δοκιμάσω μόνο με την ψυχοθεραπεία. Αλλά όσο πάω χειροτερεύω....κι ας προσπαθώ

----------


## magistra

> Φάρμακα δεν παίρνω, προς το παρόν. Έχω πάρει στο παρελθόν. Όποτε τα κόβω, υποτροπή. Κι είπα να δοκιμάσω μόνο με την ψυχοθεραπεία. Αλλά όσο πάω χειροτερεύω....κι ας προσπαθώ


spr1980 εσενα οι ιδεοληψιες σου εχουν συγκεκριμενο περιεχομενο η μεταλλασονται διαρκως???????????????????

----------


## marouliw

Αααααα δεν ειμαι καθόλου καλααααα.....οπου και να βρεθώ όπου και να σταθώ σκεψεις σκεψεις σκέψεις........παω να χάσω το χαρακτήρα μου.....εχτές ετοίμασα και μια γκαρσονιέρα για να μείνω μόνιμα και έχει τρελη φασαριαααα!!! Ειναι ο δρόμος διπλα και ειναι ανηφορικος και καταλαβαίνετε.....έχω και την ευαισθησία με τους ήχους και ειναι λες και μου τρυπούν ταυτι.......ποσο θα αντέξει και το τύμπανο
......
.......... Γαμωτοοοο δεν θα γλιτώσω ποτε απαυτο το σπιτιιιιι δεν μπορώ άλλο εκει όλο φωνάζουν!!! Ειναι και συνέχεια ακατάστατο...δεν το αντέχω.....καθε μερα κρουβομαιιιιιι........λεω μαρια συγκρατήσου άλλοι δεν έχουν ούτε τα βασικά όμως δεν μπορωωωωω......αισθανομαι οτι έχει συσσωρευτεί πολυ στρες και βγαίνει στη φορα με αυτές τις κωλοσκεψεις!!!

----------


## magistra

> Αααααα δεν ειμαι καθόλου καλααααα.....οπου και να βρεθώ όπου και να σταθώ σκεψεις σκεψεις σκέψεις........παω να χάσω το χαρακτήρα μου.....εχτές ετοίμασα και μια γκαρσονιέρα για να μείνω μόνιμα και έχει τρελη φασαριαααα!!! Ειναι ο δρόμος διπλα και ειναι ανηφορικος και καταλαβαίνετε.....έχω και την ευαισθησία με τους ήχους και ειναι λες και μου τρυπούν ταυτι.......ποσο θα αντέξει και το τύμπανο
> ......
> .......... Γαμωτοοοο δεν θα γλιτώσω ποτε απαυτο το σπιτιιιιι δεν μπορώ άλλο εκει όλο φωνάζουν!!! Ειναι και συνέχεια ακατάστατο...δεν το αντέχω.....καθε μερα κρουβομαιιιιιι........λεω μαρια συγκρατήσου άλλοι δεν έχουν ούτε τα βασικά όμως δεν μπορωωωωω......αισθανομαι οτι έχει συσσωρευτεί πολυ στρες και βγαίνει στη φορα με αυτές τις κωλοσκεψεις!!!


μαρουλιω δουλευεις η περνας τον περισσοτερο χρονο σου μεσα στο σπιτι?αυτο ισως επιδεινωνει τις σκεψεις....

----------


## marouliw

Και τα δυο...χαχα....δλδ όπως παλιά κάνω τα πάντα απλά πιο πολυ σπίτι...
Ρε συ τα νεύρα μου παιξανε γτ το περιμενα καιρό να το νοικιάσω και τώρα είδα πόση φασαρία έχει....τελικα όλο προβλήματα προσελκυω χαχα.....δλδ δημιουργώ.....εσένα στο σπίτι σου έχε φασαρία? Και όταν κοιμάσαι...

----------


## magistra

> Και τα δυο...χαχα....δλδ όπως παλιά κάνω τα πάντα απλά πιο πολυ σπίτι...
> Ρε συ τα νεύρα μου παιξανε γτ το περιμενα καιρό να το νοικιάσω και τώρα είδα πόση φασαρία έχει....τελικα όλο προβλήματα προσελκυω χαχα.....δλδ δημιουργώ.....εσένα στο σπίτι σου έχε φασαρία? Και όταν κοιμάσαι...


οχι δεν εχει πολλη φασαρια...υποφερεται....εχει  ξεκινησει φαρμακευτικη αγωγη?

----------


## marouliw

Τι να πω...θα προσπαθήσω να προσαρμοστώ...εσυ κοριτσι μου βγαίνεις απτό σπίτι? Πας βολτιτσες? Δουλεύεις?

----------


## magistra

οχι δεν δουλευω...βγαινω βολτες αλλα οχι πολυ συχνα...εσυ?ξεκινησες αγωγη?????????????????

----------


## marouliw

Ε τώρα θα ξεκινήσω γτ δεν την παλεύω....απλα αποτι κατάλαβα πρέπει να απασχολούν συνέχεια το μυαλό μας με κάτι για να μην σκεφτόμαστε.....αλλα όταν χαλαρώνουμε τοτε θα τα σκεφτόμαστε οκ μαζι.....εσυ είσαι καλυτερα τώρα με την αγωγή???

----------


## marouliw

Ειμαι απο κινητό και γράφει οτι ναναι σορρυ

----------


## magistra

ναι........

----------


## marouliw

Ποσο καιρό την κανεις αν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## magistra

την κανω 5 χρονια αλλα με πολλες διακοπες......

----------


## marouliw

Μάλιστα.....σου εύχομαι να πανε οκ καλά!!!

----------


## Astrolavos

> Επίσης όλοι μου δημιουργούν ενοχές......ολοι μα όλοι μου λένε μα με τι μαλακιες ασχολείσαι εδώ ο κόσμος καίγεται .....οποτε μόνο ο ψυχολόγος κε καταλαβαίνει.......ή άλλοι μου λένε χωρις να τους πω το προβλημα μου...οτι δεν καταλαβαίνουν πως μπορεί κάποιος να πέφτει σε κατάθλιψη...στη ζωή λέει πρέπει να είμαστε δυνατοί........αχ και ναξεραν......καλα φυσικά παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο ο χαρακτήρας και η πυγμή...


Αυτό που όλοι μας λένε "μα με τι μαλακίες ασχολείσαι" στην αρχή το έβρισκα καθησυχαστικό αλλά από ένα σημείο έγινε πολύ εκνευριστικό.
Δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως αυτές οι τόσες χαζές σκέψεις (γιατί είναι χαζές και το ξέρουμε) μπορούν να μας ταλαιπωρούν τόσο. 
Εγώ προσωπικά καμιά φορά γελάω με τις σκέψεις που κάνω οπότε βρίσκω και μια παρηγοριά μέσα από τη κατάντια. 
Καλή μας δύναμη...!

----------


## aggelos11

Εγω να δεις τι σκεψεις κανω.Τις προαλλες αραζα στην εξοχη κι σκεφτομουν μηπως γελαει μαζι μου το δεντρο απεναντι μου.Χχαχαχχαχαχαχαχ.Απλα η ιδψ καμια φορα γινεται τοσο υπερβολικη που κατανταει κλοουν κι γελας κι λιγο.

----------


## marouliw

Βασικά άμα δεν γελάμε και συνέχεια φοβόμαστε την κάτσαμε.....εγω αισθάνομαι συνέχεια ότι με κρουβουν τα πάντα.....πιστευω προέρχεται απο το γεγονος ότι κρουβομαι μέσα στο σπίτι με τους γονεις μου.....θελω να φυγω...αλλα όλο κάτι γίνεται
...τωρα ειμαι στο λεωφορείο και αισθάνομαι κρουψιμο και φόβο....αλλα δεν ξέρω για πιο λόγο....ο μηχανισμός "μάχης - φυγής" εχει ενεργοποιηθεί για τα καλά μέσα μου......χαχαχα

----------


## Delmem080319a

Πραγματικά έχετε δίκιο παιδιά και το να γελάμε με τις σκέψεις βοηθάει να αποφορτίζουμε την κατάσταση, ποστάρω και αυτό το βίντεο, ίσως το έχουν ξαναποστάρει εδώ, αλλά αν δεν το έχετε δει νομίζω θα σας αρέσει ;)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prN6_Lt1VZg

----------


## marouliw

Χαχαχαααα....μωρε όλες αυτές οι σκεψεις ειναι αμυντικός μηχανισμος του οργανισμού μας και τίποτε παραπάνω..
.ηρθαν για να προειδοποιήσουν ότι το στρες έχει ξεφύγει τα όρια και πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι για να χαλαρώσουμε......κάτι άλλο λοιπόν κρύβεται πίσω απαυτες......απο εκεί τρομάζουμε και ανησυχούμε και έτσι δημιουργούμε τον φαύλο κύκλο......το ίδιο ισχύει και με τις κρίσεις πανικού......ας γελάσουμε λοιπόν και ας ψάξουμε λιγο βαθύτερα γιατί το πάθαμε.......το θέμα ειναι βέβαια να φυγει αυτός ο αμυντικό μηχανισμός διότι δεν τον.χρειαζομαστε πλέον......

----------


## spr1980

> spr1980 εσενα οι ιδεοληψιες σου εχουν συγκεκριμενο περιεχομενο η μεταλλασονται διαρκως???????????????????


Μεταλλάσσονται διαρκώς βέβαια.....Σκέψεις από αυτοκτονία, φόνοι κλπ μέχρι και γελοίες.....Τώρα αισθάνομαι σαν ο κόσμος να μην είναι πραγματικός, ότι δηλ. τα πράγματα γύρω δεν είναι όπως τα βλέπω και προσπαθώ να τοποθετώ άλλες εικόνες σε ότι βλέπω για να πειστώ ότι τρελάθηκα. Όλα μα όλα είναι δυντικά αντικείμενα σκέψεων και φόβου. Ακόμα κι όταν νιώθω κάπως πιο ήρεμα, ταράζω από μόνη μου τον ευατό μου με σκέψεις. Σαν να θέλω το κακό μου....Το παθαίνει κανέις άλλος αυτό? Απ' το πρωί που ξυπνάω, σαμποτάρω τον εαυτό μου με αρνητικές σκέψεις και συναισθήματα....Πολλές φορές ζορίζομαι και να μιλάω. Μου φαίνεται περίεργο. Κι έχω τρομερή ανησυχία. Τότε σκέφτομαι να πάω βολίδα στο γιατρό για φάρμακα. Αλλά έχω πάρει γι' αρκετά χρόνια και θα θελα κάποια στιγμή να πιστέψω ότι μπορώ και χωρίς αυτά. Τώρα δεν παίρνω και απλά αφήνω τις μέρες να περνούν να δω που θα καταλήξω. Αλήθεια καταφέρνει κανείς να το κοντρολάρει χωρίς φάρμακα? Πολύ βασανιστική αρρώστια. Βέβαια για να σας πω και κάτι θετικό: 1. Στο παρελθόν την περνούσα πολύ πιο οδυνηρά. Απλά το κακό είναι πλέον ότι επειδή γνωρίζω τι μου συμβαίνει δεν έχω πια υπομονή και θέλω να κατεβάσω κατευθείαν μια φαρμακαποθήκη για να αισθανώ γρήγορα καλύτερα, 2. Χθες κατάφερα κι έβγαλα μία μεγάλη δουλειά, που απαιτούσε την συνεχή μου παρουσία σε έναν χώρο επί 15 ώρες χωρίς να φρικάρω όπως ήμουν πεποισμένη. Από την άλλη, σήμερα έχω επαζνέκθει πλήρως στη γνώριμή μου κατάντια.....

----------


## spr1980

επαζνέκθει = επανέλθει

----------


## marouliw

Ναι και γω το παθαίνω αυτο όταν ειμαι σε ηρεμία σαν κάτι να μου λείπει......αλλες φορές με πιάνει εμμονη να βγάλω όλες αυτές τις σκεψεις απο μέσα μου.....σαν να σκέφτομαι ότι αυτές οι σκεψεις με κάνουν έναν άλλο άνθρωπο.....και ανησυχώ μήπως φτασω σε σημείο να μην ξερω τι θέλω.....λογω των αμφιβολλιων που δημιουργεί η ιψδ στο άτομο.....πχ τώρα γέννησε η αδερφη μου και θέλει βοήθεια και εγώ ειμαι πολυ πρόθυμη να τη βοηθήσω αλλα οι αμφιβολλιες του τύπου μήπως δεν αγαπάς το μωρο της, μήπως να μην την βοηθήσεις δεν έλλειψαν......λετε να αποκτήσω άλλο χαρακτήρα λόγω της ιψδ? Φοβάμαι λιγο.....επισης αν δεν παρω φάρμακα θα γίνω πολυ χειρότερα? Πάω σε ψυχολόγο τουλάχιστον......

----------


## spr1980

> Ναι και γω το παθαίνω αυτο όταν ειμαι σε ηρεμία σαν κάτι να μου λείπει......αλλες φορές με πιάνει εμμονη να βγάλω όλες αυτές τις σκεψεις απο μέσα μου.....σαν να σκέφτομαι ότι αυτές οι σκεψεις με κάνουν έναν άλλο άνθρωπο.....και ανησυχώ μήπως φτασω σε σημείο να μην ξερω τι θέλω.....λογω των αμφιβολλιων που δημιουργεί η ιψδ στο άτομο.....πχ τώρα γέννησε η αδερφη μου και θέλει βοήθεια και εγώ ειμαι πολυ πρόθυμη να τη βοηθήσω αλλα οι αμφιβολλιες του τύπου μήπως δεν αγαπάς το μωρο της, μήπως να μην την βοηθήσεις δεν έλλειψαν......λετε να αποκτήσω άλλο χαρακτήρα λόγω της ιψδ? Φοβάμαι λιγο.....επισης αν δεν παρω φάρμακα θα γίνω πολυ χειρότερα? Πάω σε ψυχολόγο τουλάχιστον......


Τουλάχιστον εσύ είσαι πρόθυμη για πράγματα....Εγώ είμαι πρόθυμη να κάτσω στο κρεβάτι μέχρι να συνέλθω (αν συνέλθω...). Αλλά επειδή ξέρω ότι αυτό δεν θα μου κάνει καλό, προσπαθώ να είμαι με κόσμο, αν και πολύ συχνά με κουράζει αυτό, αφού πρέπει να προσποιούμαι ότι είμαι καλά, που κατά την άποψή μου κάνει μπαμ ότι δεν είμαι....

----------


## marouliw

Και γω με τις φάσεις μου ειμαι...τη μια θέλω όλη μέρα μέσα την άλλη έξω η γενικά να κάνω πράγματα......ρε συ είδες πιο πάνω τις ερωτήσεις που σου έκανα? Ξέρεις απάντηση? Ρε κάποιες φορές λέω πάει θα τρελαθώ.....

----------


## spr1980

Είσαι πολύ καλύτερα από πολλούς άλλους από εμάς αρκεί να το πάρεις απόφαση. Όποιος έχει βουλιάξει ολοκληρωτικά σε αυτή τη δίνη, δεν μπορεί να πάρει το ποδάρι του...Υπάρχουν βέβαια καλές στιγμές, αλλά όχι πολλές

----------


## spr1980

Όλοι μου λένε ότι και που διερωτώμαστε ότι τρελαινόμαστε, είναι καλό....Αλλά κι εγώ εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω εμμονικά το ίδιο!!!

----------


## marouliw

Ου τοχω νιώσει κιαυτο.....σου είπα ειναι μέρες για μέρες......κάνε το ψυχοθεραπεία ίσως βοήθησει.....και να απασχολεις με πραγματα το μυαλό σου........ρε συ αν δεν πάρω φάρμακα λες να γίνω χειρότερα? Τι να κάνω ρε γαμωτο ταχω μπροστά μου και δεν ξερω

----------


## spr1980

> Ου τοχω νιώσει κιαυτο.....σου είπα ειναι μέρες για μέρες......κάνε το ψυχοθεραπεία ίσως βοήθησει.....και να απασχολεις με πραγματα το μυαλό σου........ρε συ αν δεν πάρω φάρμακα λες να γίνω χειρότερα? Τι να κάνω ρε γαμωτο ταχω μπροστά μου και δεν ξερω


Τί να σου πω κι εγώ? Εγώ όλες τις προηγούμενες φορές (3 συνολικά), έπαιρνα φάρμακα. Πρώτη φορά δοκιμάζω χωρίς, αλλά βλέπω ότι όσο περνάνε οι μέρες χειροτερεύω και πιστεύω ότι θα οδηγηθώ σε αυτά. Σε ερώτηση που έκανα στον ψυχίατρο αν υπάρχει περίπτωση, έτσι που ταλαιπωρούμαι χωρίς αγωγή, να μου το γυρίσει σε κάτι άλλο, χειρότερο, ήταν αρνητικός. Καλό θα ήταν να μιλήσει κάποιος που το ξεπέρασε χωρίς φάρμακα, οπότε δεν είμαι η κατάλληλη. Πάντως εάν αντέχεις, απόφυγέ τα. Εγώ θέλω να τα πάρω τρέχοντας, αλλά το μόνο που σκέφτομαι είναι οι υποτροπές όταν τα κόβω (όπως τώρα) κι απογοητεύομαι για το ότι η ζωή μου θα πρέπει να είναι δια βίου με τέτοια φάρμακα

----------


## marouliw

Μα και γω γιαυτο θέλω να τα αποφύγω......για να μην μάθω στα φάρμακα.....γτ τα φάρμα κα μπορεί να κάνουν καποια δουλειά αλλα έχω παρατηρήσει ότι σου βγάζουν στη φορα νέα πράγματα....πχ εμένα μου έβγαλαν την αποπροσωποιηση που δεν την είχα πριν....η ενα αλλα μου έβγαλε ενα συναίσθημα πολυ έντονης κατάθλιψης και είχα χεστει.......απλα εμένα τώρα με πιάνει γενικα ενα κρουψιμο όπου κ ναμαι σαν να ενοχλούν απο τα πάντα.....δεν ξέρω αν ειναι ιδεοληψία αλλα όταν δεν το σκέφτομαι δεν με πιάνει.....ενα συναισθημα σαν ολα να με κρουβουν....σαν ολα και όλοι να με βιάζουν....σαν ναχω δουλειές να κάνω συνέχεια και να μην μπορώ να χαλαρώσω.....και μια σκέψη ότι δεν θα αντέξω την πίεση και θα πάθω κανένα νευρικό κλονισμό......απλα πιστευω μου εχουν πεσει πολλα τελευταια γιαυτο αντιδρα ετσι ο οργανισμος μου......και μετα λεω μαρια κατσε καλα ποιος θα σε μαζευει παλι??? Η παρτη σου.....αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να το αποβαλλω.
εχεις πάθει κάτι παρόμοιο???? 

Επίσης και μένα ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε ότι δεν θα πάθεις κάτι απλά θα ταλαιπωρείσαι
.........πρεπει να το πάρουμε απόφαση.....κανεις δεν μπορεί να μας βοήθησει πραγματικα μόνο ο εαυτό μας......κανεις δεν μας καταλαβαίνει αφού δεν το εχειυ ζήσει.....και οι γιατροί τα λεφτά τους θέλουν....πρεπει να το πάρουμε απόφαση λοιπόν και να είμαστε δυναμικοι με τον εαυτό μας γτ είμαστε μόνοι μας.......

----------


## theodore82

δεν ξέρω αν γράφω στο σωστό μέρος εχω τάσεις αυτοκτονίας και εχω κάνει 3 απόπειρες ειμαι σε άθλια κατάσταση

----------


## marouliw

Όχι καλό μου γιατί.....τι έχεις κάνει και πρέπει να αυτοκτονήσεις.....να τις διώξεις αυτές τις σκεψεις σε παρακαλώ.....εχεις κάτι στη ζωή σου που να σου προκαλεί τέτοιες σκεψεις?

----------


## theodore82

ΕΧΩ περάσει πολλά και περνάω πολλά σήμερα πήγα για εγκλεισμό για να μην κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μ και δυστυχώς έφυγα σε απόγνωση

----------


## theodore82

το αύριο για μένα εντελώς στην τύχη ευχαριστώ παντος για το ενδιαφέρον εχω χάσει την πίστη μου

----------


## marouliw

Κατσε περίμενε..πες μας κάτι γιασενα.....κατι απολαυτα που σε έχει στιγματισει.....και επίσης αν έχεις ατομα να σε στηρίζουν οικογένεια, φίλους κλπ......δεν αυτοκτονουμε έτσι εύκολα ρε συ......

----------


## theodore82

toulaxiston eimai edw

----------


## marouliw

Καλυτερα είσαι σήμερα? Πες μας τι σε απασχολεί τόσο έντονα αν θες.....ειναι απρόσωπα εδώ οποτε μην ντρέπεσαι......ειμαστε ολο αυτιά πάντως ( ματια δηλαδή χαχα)

----------


## spr1980

> δεν ξέρω αν γράφω στο σωστό μέρος εχω τάσεις αυτοκτονίας και εχω κάνει 3 απόπειρες ειμαι σε άθλια κατάσταση


Theodore, εδώ μέσα πιστεύω όλοι έχουμε περάσει και περνάμε πολλά εξού και οι καταστάσεις που καλούμαστε να αντιμετωπίσουμε. Δεν στο λέω γιατί θέλω να υποβαθμίσω το πρόβλημά σου, σε καμία περίπτωση, αλλά λύση υπάρχει και δεν είναι αυτή που σκέφτεσαι. Το έχω σκεφτεί άπειρες φορές κι εγώ και κρατήθηκα ούτε ξέρω γιατί. Η ζωή όμως που απέδειξε ότι πολύ καλά έκανα. Υπάρχει ελπίδα, ακόμα κι όταν δεν αχνοφαίνεται καν στον ορίζοντα. Μίλα, έστω κι εδώ σε παρακαλώ. Τί συμβαίνει? Εάν αφορά ΙΔΨ, εγώ έχω πάρα πολλά χρόνια κι έχω βρεθεί πολλές φορές σε άθλια κατάσταση. Τέτοια που δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να διανοηθεί άνθρωπος. Και παρά ταύτα παλεύω. Και δεν είμαι δυνατή ούτε υπομονετική, πίστεψέ με. Η μεγαλύτερη χέστρα είμαι....Όλα λύνονται. Ξέσπασε εδώ

----------


## spr1980

> Καλυτερα είσαι σήμερα? Πες μας τι σε απασχολεί τόσο έντονα αν θες.....ειναι απρόσωπα εδώ οποτε μην ντρέπεσαι......ειμαστε ολο αυτιά πάντως ( ματια δηλαδή χαχα)


Marouliw παρεπιμπτόντως εσύ πως πάς? Εκτός φαρμάκων ακόμα? Την παλεύεις?

----------


## marouliw

Γεια σου....ε θα πάρω αυτές τις μέρες γτ έχουν πέσει και μαζεμένα κ δν παλεύεται....εσυ καλυτερα είσαι?

----------


## spr1980

[QUOTE=marouliw;561570]Γεια σου....ε θα πάρω αυτές τις μέρες γτ έχουν πέσει και μαζεμένα κ δν παλεύεται....εσυ καλυτερα είσαι?[/QUOT

Μπα που τέτοια τύχη? Χάλια μαύρα.....Ήρθα στη δουλειά στην οποία παρεπιμπτόντως αρνούμαι να κάνω το παραμικρό. Όταν ήμουν έξω νόμιζα πως θα λιποθυμήσω. Όταν μιλάω με τους ανθρώπους είμαι πεποισμένη ότι θα πω μαλα.....ες και θα με καταλάβουν όλοι. Άσε που όλο σκέφτομαι ότι θα αρχίσω να βλέπω εικόνες και θα αποτρελαθώ. Άσε επίσης που σκέφτομαι ότι μπορώ και να το πετύχω.....Για κλάματα ρε γαμώτο

----------


## marouliw

Και γω κάτι παρόμοιο....αισθανομαι ότι ολα γύρω μου με κρουβουν , ότι δεν προλαβαίνω τπτ και εχω τρελο άγχος, γεννησε κ η αδερφη μου και ολο εχω εννοια το παιδι μην παθει τπτ......ασε.....πρεπει κάποια στιγμή να συγκρουστούμε με αυτές τις τρελοφοβιες μας και να κατανοησουμε ότι δεν είναι τπτ παρα μόνο στο μυαλό μας......αλλα ποτε θα γίνει αυτό άραγε?

----------


## aggelos11

Παιδια η ιδψ ειναι ενα τερατακι που απλα αλλαζει προσωπα-φοβους για να σε κανει σκλαβο της.Φαρμκα οπωσδηποτε,ψυχοθεραπεια και οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερο αγχος κι αυτη απλα θα ελαχιστοποιηθει.

Spr1980 βρηκα επιτελους ενα ατομο που χει καρμπον τα συμπτωματα μου.

----------


## marouliw

Ωραία και μετα τα φάρμακα τι γίνεται όμως? Τα παιρνουμε εφόρου ζωής? Γαμωτο

----------


## spr1980

> Παιδια η ιδψ ειναι ενα τερατακι που απλα αλλαζει προσωπα-φοβους για να σε κανει σκλαβο της.Φαρμκα οπωσδηποτε,ψυχοθεραπεια και οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερο αγχος κι αυτη απλα θα ελαχιστοποιηθει.
> 
> Spr1980 βρηκα επιτελους ενα ατομο που χει καρμπον τα συμπτωματα μου.


Άστα Άγγελε, δράμα. Να μην υπάρξει άνθρωπος στην κατάστασή μου εν μέσω κρίσης (οι οποίες μέχρι τώρα ήταν 4). Η φαντασία μου αχαλίνωτη. Ο φόβος κι ο τρόμος απερίγραπτος. Σωματικά κουρέλι. Με αίσθημα ανημπόριας και παραφροσύνης. Να θέλω τόσο να σωθώ και παράλληλα σαν να μη θέλω. Πολύ περίεργη κατάσταση. Κ δώστου οι φοβίες να γιγαντώνονται και δώστου να κλείνομαι στον ευατό μου. Δεν έχω καν κουράγιο να τα περιγράψω. Μάλλον ξέρεις, λίγο ή πολύ. Αύριο έχω ραντεβού με τον ψυχίατρο για φάρμακα (ξανά). Στενοχωριέμαι που δεν έχω βρει ακόμα τον τρόπο να το κουμαντάρω, αν κι έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία για 1 χρόνο κι αναγνωρίζω την πάθηση (προσπαθώ δηλ. γιατί συχνά τα συμπτώματα είναι τόσο έντονα που με αποσυντονίζει τελείως και λέω πάει αυτό ήταν, τρελάθηκα!). Μακάρι σύντομα να ανακουφιστώ λίγο και να σας μεταφέρω καλά νέα. Μέχρι τότε, θα είμαι στην τσίτα και την μαυρίλα. Αγωνιστικούς χαιρετισμούς!!!!!! Αν θες κάτι, στείλε πμ

----------


## spr1980

> Και γω κάτι παρόμοιο....αισθανομαι ότι ολα γύρω μου με κρουβουν , ότι δεν προλαβαίνω τπτ και εχω τρελο άγχος, γεννησε κ η αδερφη μου και ολο εχω εννοια το παιδι μην παθει τπτ......ασε.....πρεπει κάποια στιγμή να συγκρουστούμε με αυτές τις τρελοφοβιες μας και να κατανοησουμε ότι δεν είναι τπτ παρα μόνο στο μυαλό μας......αλλα ποτε θα γίνει αυτό άραγε?


Οι λόγοι σου πάντως εσένα, δεν είναι τουλάχιστον παράλογοι. Δηλ. εγώ σε ανάλογη περίπτωση (γέννα) στο παρελθόν είχα σκεφτεί ότι μπορώ να προκαλέσω κακό στο παιδί γιατί είμαι δαιμονισμένη....Ότι να'ναι. Και θυμάμαι ότι από την μία παρακαλούσα τον ευατό μου να μην το κάνει και από την άλλη τον προκαλούσα. Είπες κάτι????

----------


## spr1980

χαωτικές σκέψεις και οδυνηρά συναισθήματα

----------


## elis

> Οι λόγοι σου πάντως εσένα, δεν είναι τουλάχιστον παράλογοι. Δηλ. εγώ σε ανάλογη περίπτωση (γέννα) στο παρελθόν είχα σκεφτεί ότι μπορώ να προκαλέσω κακό στο παιδί γιατί είμαι δαιμονισμένη....Ότι να'ναι. Και θυμάμαι ότι από την μία παρακαλούσα τον ευατό μου να μην το κάνει και από την άλλη τον προκαλούσα. Είπες κάτι????


ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΛΙΑ

----------


## marouliw

Αλλα αυτές ειναι απλα σκεψεις ρε γαμωτο....ποτε θα το καταλάβουμε.....κατσε ναρθει καμια πραγματικη καταστροφή να σου πω εγώ για ποτε θα επανέλθουμε στην πραγματικότητα......τι να μας πω........εσυ έχεις παιδάκι? Μήπως αυτό μας λείπει? Μια αγάπη άνευ όρων?

----------


## aggelos11

spr1980 ακριβως αυτο το συναισθημα.Το ενα μερος του εγκεφαλου μαχεται το αλλο.Απο την μια δεν θες να ακους τις παραλογες σκεψεις κι απο την αλλη λες βρε μπας κι εχουν δικιο?Εχω περασει απο διαφορες σκεψεις κι εγω κι θυμαμαι καθε μια απο αυτες.Απο το οτι μπορει να μην ειμαι ανθρωπος,να μην υπαρχω,να μην ζω στον πραγματικο κοσμο,να ναι οι αλλοι δαιμονισμενοι γυρω μου μεχρι το οτι καθε φορα που αναπνεω πεθαινουν ανθρωποι κι το οτι μου ελεγχουν την σκεψη.Ειμαι περιπτωση:PΚι ναι μαρουλιω,αν την κληρονομησες απο καπου θα τα παιρνεις για παντα.Ευελπιστω οτι η προοδος της τεχνολογιας στην επομενη δεκαετια θα βρει κατι κι θα μας ανακουφισει.

----------


## spr1980

> spr1980 ακριβως αυτο το συναισθημα.Το ενα μερος του εγκεφαλου μαχεται το αλλο.Απο την μια δεν θες να ακους τις παραλογες σκεψεις κι απο την αλλη λες βρε μπας κι εχουν δικιο?Εχω περασει απο διαφορες σκεψεις κι εγω κι θυμαμαι καθε μια απο αυτες.Απο το οτι μπορει να μην ειμαι ανθρωπος,να μην υπαρχω,να μην ζω στον πραγματικο κοσμο,να ναι οι αλλοι δαιμονισμενοι γυρω μου μεχρι το οτι καθε φορα που αναπνεω πεθαινουν ανθρωποι κι το οτι μου ελεγχουν την σκεψη.Ειμαι περιπτωση:PΚι ναι μαρουλιω,αν την κληρονομησες απο καπου θα τα παιρνεις για παντα.Ευελπιστω οτι η προοδος της τεχνολογιας στην επομενη δεκαετια θα βρει κατι κι θα μας ανακουφισει.


Έτσι ακριβώς Άγγελε! Δεν μπορεί να το καταλάβει κάποιος που δεν το έχει βιώσει. Καταιγιστικές σκέψεις που σε καταβάλουν. Εγώ στην παρούσα φάση νιώθω τα πάντα ξένα (τον κόσμο, εμένα, τα πράγματα), οτιδηποτε μπορεί να μου πυροδοτήσει σκέψεις, ενώ σωματικά από την ένταση, ζαλίζομαι και τρέμω. Κι εννοείται για κερασάκι στην τούρτα προσπαθώ διακαώς να πείσω τον ευατό μου ότι τρελάθηκα και ότι χάνω τον έλεγχο, που αποτελεί και τον μεγαλύτερό μου φόβο!!! Γίνεατι ρε γαμώτο ποτέ αυτό το πράγμα διαχειρίσιμο? Εγώ προσπάθησα, αλλά απέτυχα...

----------


## spr1980

> Αλλα αυτές ειναι απλα σκεψεις ρε γαμωτο....ποτε θα το καταλάβουμε.....κατσε ναρθει καμια πραγματικη καταστροφή να σου πω εγώ για ποτε θα επανέλθουμε στην πραγματικότητα......τι να μας πω........εσυ έχεις παιδάκι? Μήπως αυτό μας λείπει? Μια αγάπη άνευ όρων?


Όχι Μαρουλιώ δεν έχω. Και στενοχωριέμαι γι' αυτό, αφού θεωρώ ότι 1. δεν πρόκειται να κάνω αφού θα χρειάζεται να λαμβάνω φάρμακα μια ζωή και 2. ότι ακόμα και να κάνω, θα είμαι άθλια μάνα, αφού δεν θα μπορώ να το φροντίσω (αλλά και αυτές είναι σκέψεις που πρέπει να διαχειριστώ!). Εσύ είσαι μικρή οπότε μην πτοείσαι.

----------


## marouliw

Κοιτα δεν χρειάζεται να πιεζομαστε να κάνουμε παιδιά....και να μην κάνουμε δεν πειράζει...απλα μπορεί να φτιάξει και η διάθεση σου.....δεν ξέρεις...

----------


## marouliw

Τι φάρμακα σου έγραψε αν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## aggelos11

Κι εγω παλια νομιζα πως κατι θα δω τωρα κι θα μου ρθει ιδεοληψια με αποτελεσμα να φοβαμαι τα παντα.Επισης το απαισιο συναισθημα της αποξενωσης απο τον εξω κοσμο,που περιγραφεις λεγεται αποπραγματοποιηση.Με αυτην ειναι σαν να νομιζεις πως ειτε παιζεις σε ταινια ειτε σε ονειρο ειτε οτι απλα εισαι ξενο σωμα πανω στον κοσμο.Ολα αυτα φευγουν μολις αποδεχτεις οτι τα εχεις κι χαλαρωσεις.Επισης η ζαλαδα ειναι συμπτωμα της αποπραγματοποιησης.Ποσο καιρο εισαι ετσι?

----------


## marouliw

Τώρα η ιδεοληψια πήγε και αλλου......νομίζω τώρα οτι θα σιχαίνομαι τα πάντα.....που εγώ ποτε δν σιχαινόμουν.....ε ρε λογική δούλεψε σε παρακαλώ!!!

----------


## aggelos11

Μην της απαντας κι αγνοησε την.Στην αρχη θα φωναζει δυνατοτερα αλλα μετα απο λιγο θα φυγει.Ειναι σαν ενα ενοχλητικο παιδι.

----------


## marouliw

Σευχαριστω πολυ άγγελε...... :)

----------


## spr1980

> Τι φάρμακα σου έγραψε αν επιτρέπεται?


Φάρμακα τη Δευτέρα. Είχα σήμερα ραντεβού με το γιατρό αλλά μου το ακύρωσε. Τις προηγούμενες φορές είχα πάρει ladose, αν και την τελευταία επέμενε να πάρω συνδυασμό effexor και remeron

----------


## spr1980

> Κι εγω παλια νομιζα πως κατι θα δω τωρα κι θα μου ρθει ιδεοληψια με αποτελεσμα να φοβαμαι τα παντα.Επισης το απαισιο συναισθημα της αποξενωσης απο τον εξω κοσμο,που περιγραφεις λεγεται αποπραγματοποιηση.Με αυτην ειναι σαν να νομιζεις πως ειτε παιζεις σε ταινια ειτε σε ονειρο ειτε οτι απλα εισαι ξενο σωμα πανω στον κοσμο.Ολα αυτα φευγουν μολις αποδεχτεις οτι τα εχεις κι χαλαρωσεις.Επισης η ζαλαδα ειναι συμπτωμα της αποπραγματοποιησης.Ποσο καιρο εισαι ετσι?


Τα ξέω Άγγελε. Έχω χρόνια στην πλάτη μου. Τώρα είμαι 2 μήνες χωρίς φάρμακα σε υποτροπή και συνολικά περίπου 7 από την ολοκλήρωση - διακοπή της τελευταίας μου θεραπείας. Είπα να προσπαθήσω χωρίς φάρμακα για αλλαγή, αλλά δεν το βλέπω δυστυχώς. Θα ήθελα μία φορά να τα καταφέρω μόνη μου. Να πειστώ ότι εγώ έχω τον έλεγχο!

----------


## aggelos11

Δεν πιστευω πως η ψυχοθεραπεια δρα καταλυτικα,παρα μονο σε περιπτωσεις που το προβλημα που εχει παρουσιαστει,δεν ειναι κληρονομικο κι αρα οργανικο.Η ψυχοθεραπεια παιζει σημαντικο ρολο σε θεματα οπως διαχειριση αγχους,σχεσεων,μετατραυματ ικου στρες κλπ...Αν δεν προλαβεις να τα διαχειριστεις αυτα κι ενεργοποιηθει το ρηγμα τοτε κλαφτα κι παρε τα φαρμακα σου:(

----------


## marouliw

Και πως καταλαβαίνεις ότι κληρονομικό? Και επίσης τα αντιψυχωσικα σε ποιες περιπτώσεις δινονται?

----------


## aggelos11

Το καταλαβαινεις απο το αν το ειχε και καποιος αλλος στην οικογενεια.Εμενα για παραδειγμα το ειχε ο πατερας μου.Τα αντιψυχωσικα δινονται σε περιπτωσεις βαριας υποτροπης,για να καταπολεμησουν το αγχος.Οι γιατροι σε μας αποφευγουν τα αγχολυτικα γιατι ειναι εθιστικα.

----------


## marouliw

Ναι αλλα όλοι είμαστε λιγο πολυ ψυχαναγκαστικοι
.....η μανα μου παλιά έπλενε συνέχει τα χέρια της αλλα τώρα το σταμάτησε.....επίσης λέει το ίδιο πράγμα 100 φορές........η θεια μου απο πάλια μαζεύει σκουπίδια και ρουχαα και έχει γέμισει 3 δωματια μέχρι το ταβάνι και εδώ και χρόνια μας λέει ότι κάθε μέρα κάτι πετάει αλλα τα δωμάτια παραμένουν ιδια χαχα.....ναι αλλα αυτές δεν ενοχλούνται ρε γαμωτο......εμενα εξελίχθηκε....μαλλον απο το φόβο μου ότι δεν θεραπεύεται.....αν μου λεγες θεραπεύεται πιστεύω θα το είχα ξεπεράσει.....αυτές ούτε καν δεν ξέρουν τι έχουν.....αλλα γενικά όλοι Είμαστε ψυχαναγκαστικοι.....τι να πω.....μπορει να το κληρονόμησα απο αυτες

----------


## aggelos11

Αρα αυτο που εχεις ειναι οντως κληρονομικο.Καλυτερα που ξερεις τι εχεις.Εγω απο τοτε που εμαθα τι εχω ψιλοανακουφιστηκα.Κι ναι θεραπευεται κι μπορεις να ζησεις με αυτο μια φυσιολογικη ζωη.Μην αγχωνεσαι,εισαι ακομα στις αρχες...σιγα σιγα θα χαλαρωσεις κι θα σαι οκ.

----------


## marouliw

Απλα τα σκέφτομαι ολα μαζί και φοβάμαι μην πάθω κανενα νευρικό κλονισμό......αγχωνομαι και για διάφορα θέματα και λέω παει θα σαλτάρω......ημουν και στο κρεβάτι χτες ξαπλωμένη και βλέπω πάνω μια κατσαρίδα και λέω καλωστη μόνο που δεν ουριαξα λέω κρατήσου......αν τη δω και σήμερα θα τον πάθω σίγουρα τον κλονισμό.....

----------


## aggelos11

Δεν θα παθεις κλονισμο αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο.Αστα να τρεχουν σαν σκεψεις.Κι οι απλοι ανθρωποι τα σκεφτονται.Απλα η δυσλειτουργια σε εμας εντοπιζεται στο οτι φοβομαστε πολυ αυτες τις σκεψεις μας.

----------


## marouliw

Απο σκέφτομαι μαζί και τα δικα μου και είναι και αυτές οι σκατοσκεψεις μαζί και πολλές φορές ζορίζομαι......εσυ το ελέγχεις τώρα? Έχεις επιστρεψει στην καθημερινοτητα σου?

----------


## aggelos11

Ναι πανω κατω το ελεγχω μετα απο καμποσους μηνες.Αλλα ειναι υπουλο πραγμα.Αλλαζει συνεχεια μορφες και προσπαθει να σε τρομαξεει για να του απαντησεις κι ετσι να δυναμωσει κι να σε κανει σκλαβο του.Απλα φροντιζω να μην στεναχωριεμαι και να μην πιεζομαι πολυ γιατι παντα παραμονευει.Πριν λιγες μερες ζοριστηκα παλι κι τωρα προσπαθει να με ριξει,αλλα τωρα πια το εμαθα κι δεν του απανταω οσο τρομακτικο κι αν γινεται καποιες φορες.Για την ακριβεια μου θυμιζει ενα τερατακι-πνευμα απο ενα anime που βλεπα πολυ ως πιτσιρικας.Κοιτα απο 5:10 εως 7:30.Το συγκεκριμενο φρικιαστικο τερατακι αλλαζει συνεχεια προσωπα για να σε τρομαξει κι εσυ πρεπει να παραμεινεις ψυχραιμος απεναντι του για να μην σε κανει σκλαβο του.
Οποιος εχει σε εξαρση ιδψ μην δει καλυτερα το βιντεακι γιατι εμενα με ειχε τρομαξει πολυ:P

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN2a1kJ7AS4

----------


## marouliw

Ωραία δεν το βλέπω....εμενα τώρα έχε πάρει μια αλλη μορφή.....του στυλ να ασχολουμε με ανούσια πράγματα πχ να θέλω να ακούσω τι λέει ο άλλος, να θέλω να δω κάτι που το προσπέρασα, να θέλω να θυμηθώ κάτι και οταν δεν μπορώ να παίζουν τα νεύρα μου, η οταν δεν μακουει καποιος τι ειπα και το προσπερναει να παιζουν τα νευρα μου.......τωρα που ειμαι για καφέ είμαστε μένα φίλο και θέλω να του βγάλω τα φρύδια δεν μπορώ να τα βλέπω έτσι ( χαχα πλακιτσα)....ακουγεται απλή αυτή η μορφή που εχω σήμερα αλλα ειναι εξαιρετικά σπαστικιά......σαν να θέλω να έχω τον έλεγχο σε ολα.....

----------


## aggelos11

Ειναι απλα σκεψεις.Αστες να ερχονται.Πιστεψε με θα βαρεθουν κι θα φυγουν,αν οχι σε δεκα λεπτα σε μια ωρα,αν οχι σε μια ωρα σε μια μερα,αν οχι σε μια μερα σε ενα μηνα κλπ.Απλα μην τους απαντας με λογικη.Δεν εχει νοημα.Οσο δεν τους απαντας τοσο πιο πολυ θυμωνουν αλλα μετα βαριουνται κι φευγουν.Απλα πες στον εαυτο σου οτι οκ τα σκεφτομαι αυτα...ε και τι να κανουμε,αφου θελει ο εαυτος μου να τα σκεφτομαι ας ερχονται.Δεν γινεται αλλιως.Απλα μην απαντας και εχε υπομονη

----------


## magistra

προς ολους οσους πασχουν απο ιψδ...εσεις μπαινετε στην διαδικασια να αναιρεσετε το παραλογο περιεχομενο των σκεψεων σας???????????????????????????????????????????? ??

----------


## aggelos11

Μην μπαινεις στην παγιδα να αναιρεις το παρολογο των σκεψεων σου!!!!!!!!!!!!Αυτο συντηρει την ιδεοληψια...αστην να τρεχει μεχρι να βαρεθει κι να φυγει.Το ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο αλλα ειναι ο μονος τροπος.Απευθυνσου σε εναν γνωσιακο ψυχολογο να στα πει.Εγω απαντουσα λογικα στην ιδεοληψια κι αυτη συνεχιζε να με ενοχλει.Οταν σταματησα να της απαντω κι σταματησα να σπαταλαω τον χρονο μου κι αυτη εξασθενισε.Το να απαντησεις ειναι το χειροτερο που μπορεις να κανεις!!!!!!!!

----------


## magistra

[QUOTE=aggelos11;562163]Μην μπαινεις στην παγιδα να αναιρεις το παρολογο των σκεψεων σου!!!!!!!!!!!!Αυτο συντηρει την ιδεοληψια...αστην να τρεχει μεχρι να βαρεθει κι να φυγει.Το ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο αλλα ειναι ο μονος τροπος.Απευθυνσου σε εναν γνωσιακο ψυχολογο να στα πει.Εγω απαντουσα λογικα στην ιδεοληψια κι αυτη συνεχιζε να με ενοχλει.Οταν σταματησα να της απαντω κι σταματησα να σπαταλαω τον χρονο μου κι αυτη εξασθενισε.Το να απαντησεις ειναι το χειροτερο που μπορεις να κανεις!!!!!!!![/QUO

η αναιρεση ειναι κατι που γινεται εντελως αυτοματα...δεν ελεγχεται....αυτο ειναι αλλωστε και το ατερμονο βασανιστηριο....εσυ οταν σου ερχονται οι σκεψεις τι κανεις?καταρχην σκεφτεσαι χωρις διακοπη?????????

----------


## aggelos11

Ναι κι εμενα στις αρχες μου ερχοταν αυτοματα.Αλλα μετα σιγα σιγα αρχισα να μην επιτρεπω στον εαυτο μου να απανταει με το να λεω π.χ την λεξη stop.Ειναι πολυ καλο κολπακι.Μαθαινεις να δαμαζεις τις ανεραισεις.Εγω οταν μου ερχονται καποιες φορες τρομαζω αλλες γελαω κι αλλες σφυριζω αδιαφορα.Ποτε ομως πλεον δεν απανταω.Το χω παρει πατριωτικα πια κι δεν αφηνω την ιδψ να με κανει παιχνιδι της.Ναι καποιες φορες ειναι τρομακτικο..ναι μπορει να κρατησει για λιγη ωρα ο τρομος αλλα ξερεις κατι...μετα απο λιγο περναει κι επανερχεσαι κι σκεφτεσαι με τι βλακειες τρομαξα 5 λεπτα πριν.

----------


## marouliw

Εσυ άγγελε κανεις καιρό την αγωγή σου?

----------


## aggelos11

3 μηνες περιπου

----------


## marouliw

Και μόλις είδες ότι ήταν σε έξαρση τοτε πήρες φάρμακα? Η περίμενες μεχρι να φτασει στο έσχατο σημείο της η ασθενεια για να πάρεις? Πχ πέρασαν χρόνια με υφέσεις και εξάρσεις μέχρι να αποφασίσεις να πάρεις?

----------


## aggelos11

Ναι παρα πολλα χρονια.Για την ακριβεια εμενα μου ξεκινησε καπου στα 11 με αφορμη το σπασιμο του χεριου μου.Ειχα εξαρσεις κι υφεσεις απο τοτε μεχρι τα 17 αλλα δεν καταλαβαινα τι μου συνεβαινε κι δεν πολυεδινα κι σημασια.Απο τα 17 κι μετα η κατασταση χειροτερεψε πολυ με βαριες υποτροπες,με την τελευταια που ηταν η πιο σκληρη και μακρας διαρκειας να με στελνει τελικα στον ψυχολογο κι τον γιατρο.Τωρα πια παιρνω τα φαρμακα μου,προσπαθω να μην αφηνω την οσιντι να μου τρωει χρονο και ποιοτητα απ την ζωη μου και περιμενω με υπομονη να βγουν μονιμες θεραπειες που μας θα μας επαναφερουν πληρως και θα μας κανουν να χαιρομαστε την ζωη οπως πριν αρρωστησουμε.

----------


## Delmem080319a

> Αλλα ειναι υπουλο πραγμα.Αλλαζει συνεχεια μορφες και προσπαθει να σε τρομαξεει για να του απαντησεις κι ετσι να δυναμωσει κι να σε κανει σκλαβο του.Απλα φροντιζω να μην στεναχωριεμαι και να μην πιεζομαι πολυ γιατι παντα παραμονευει.Πριν λιγες μερες ζοριστηκα παλι κι τωρα προσπαθει να με ριξει,αλλα τωρα πια το εμαθα κι δεν του απανταω οσο τρομακτικο κι αν γινεται καποιες φορες.


Ο Άγγελος τα λέει πολύ σωστά, μαθαίνουμε να μην απαντάμε στις σκέψεις ούτε να μας τρομάζουν, με τον καιρό συνειδητοποιείς ολοένα και περισσότερο ότι μπορείς να μην εγκλωβίζεσαι σε αυτό, το αφήνεις να περνά με ψυχραιμία και το άγχος υποχωρεί.

----------


## Delmem080319a

> Ειναι απλα σκεψεις.Αστες να ερχονται.Πιστεψε με θα βαρεθουν κι θα φυγουν,αν οχι σε δεκα λεπτα σε μια ωρα,αν οχι σε μια ωρα σε μια μερα,αν οχι σε μια μερα σε ενα μηνα κλπ.Απλα μην τους απαντας με λογικη.Δεν εχει νοημα.Οσο δεν τους απαντας τοσο πιο πολυ θυμωνουν αλλα μετα βαριουνται κι φευγουν.Απλα πες στον εαυτο σου οτι οκ τα σκεφτομαι αυτα...ε και τι να κανουμε,αφου θελει ο εαυτος μου να τα σκεφτομαι ας ερχονται.Δεν γινεται αλλιως.Απλα μην απαντας και εχε υπομονη





> Μην μπαινεις στην παγιδα να αναιρεις το παρολογο των σκεψεων σου!!!!!!!!!!!!Αυτο συντηρει την ιδεοληψια...αστην να τρεχει μεχρι να βαρεθει κι να φυγει.Το ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο αλλα ειναι ο μονος τροπος.Απευθυνσου σε εναν γνωσιακο ψυχολογο να στα πει.Εγω απαντουσα λογικα στην ιδεοληψια κι αυτη συνεχιζε να με ενοχλει.Οταν σταματησα να της απαντω κι σταματησα να σπαταλαω τον χρονο μου κι αυτη εξασθενισε.Το να απαντησεις ειναι το χειροτερο που μπορεις να κανεις!!!!!!!!





> Ναι κι εμενα στις αρχες μου ερχοταν αυτοματα.Αλλα μετα σιγα σιγα αρχισα να μην επιτρεπω στον εαυτο μου να απανταει με το να λεω π.χ την λεξη stop.Ειναι πολυ καλο κολπακι.Μαθαινεις να δαμαζεις τις ανεραισεις.Εγω οταν μου ερχονται καποιες φορες τρομαζω αλλες γελαω κι αλλες σφυριζω αδιαφορα.Ποτε ομως πλεον δεν απανταω.Το χω παρει πατριωτικα πια κι δεν αφηνω την ιδψ να με κανει παιχνιδι της.Ναι καποιες φορες ειναι τρομακτικο..ναι μπορει να κρατησει για λιγη ωρα ο τρομος αλλα ξερεις κατι...μετα απο λιγο περναει κι επανερχεσαι κι σκεφτεσαι με τι βλακειες τρομαξα 5 λεπτα πριν.


Συμφωνώ σε όλα και επαυξάνω, αυτός είναι ο τρόπος που σε κάνει σιγά-σιγά πιο δυνατό, κατανοείς με ψυχραιμία τι συμβαίνει, ακόμα και αν είναι λίγο τρομακτικό στην αρχή, ύστερα βλέπεις ότι δεν είναι τίποτα. Θέλει μια εκπαίδευση του εαυτού μας, καθημερινά, δε γίνεται από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη, αλλά μαθαίνεται και τα αποτελέσματα είναι πολύ θετικά.

----------


## spr1980

> Ναι παρα πολλα χρονια.Για την ακριβεια εμενα μου ξεκινησε καπου στα 11 με αφορμη το σπασιμο του χεριου μου.Ειχα εξαρσεις κι υφεσεις απο τοτε μεχρι τα 17 αλλα δεν καταλαβαινα τι μου συνεβαινε κι δεν πολυεδινα κι σημασια.Απο τα 17 κι μετα η κατασταση χειροτερεψε πολυ με βαριες υποτροπες,με την τελευταια που ηταν η πιο σκληρη και μακρας διαρκειας να με στελνει τελικα στον ψυχολογο κι τον γιατρο.Τωρα πια παιρνω τα φαρμακα μου,προσπαθω να μην αφηνω την οσιντι να μου τρωει χρονο και ποιοτητα απ την ζωη μου και περιμενω με υπομονη να βγουν μονιμες θεραπειες που μας θα μας επαναφερουν πληρως και θα μας κανουν να χαιρομαστε την ζωη οπως πριν αρρωστησουμε.


Άγγελε τι φάρμακα πάιρνεις αν επιτρέπεται? Τώρα βιώνω κι εγώ μια βαρύτατη υποτροπή που με έχει καθηλώσει. Ελπίζω τα φάρμακα να λειτουργήσουν και πάλι

----------


## aggelos11

zolotrin 125 μγ κι παμε για αυξηση

----------


## spr1980

> zolotrin 125 μγ κι παμε για αυξηση


Γιατί αύξηση Άγγελε? Απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει από τα γραφόμενά σου, το φάρμακο έχει λειτουργήσει αποτελεσματικά. Όχι? Εγώ στο παρελθόν έχω κάνει τρεις θεραπείες με λαντοζ (20 μγ), σε διαφορετικές δοσολογίες, δυστυχώς αυξανόμενες. Την τελευταία φορά (2013) μου προτάθηκε εφεξορ και ρεμερον αλλά κώλωσα και συζήτησα με το γιατρό να εμμείνω στο λαντοζ που είχα δει ότι λειτουργεί. Βέβαια αργούσε αρκετά να δράσει κι εγώ στο μεσοδιάστημα έκανα Ιώβια υπομονή. Πλέον όμως τα κουράγια μου δυστυχώς με εγκατέλειψαν. Έχω κυριευτεί τόσο απ' την κωλαρρώστια που θα πάρω ευχαρίστως ότι μου συνταγογραφηθεί αρκεί να συνέλθω κάπως. Εσύ είχες μόνο ιδεοληψίες ή και κρίσεις πανικού? Εγώ για πρώτη φορά αναπτύσσω φοβίες που τείνουν σε κρίσεις πανικού δηλ. φοβάμαι τα μαγαζιά, τα μμμ, τη δουλειά μου. Σκέφτομαι προκαταβολικά ότι δεν μπορώ να πάω κι έτσι όταν καλούμαι να πάω, δυσφορώ. Δεν ξέρω εάν έτσι είναι οι κρίσεις. Πάντως μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα κι έτσι στενοχωριέμαι που το πρόβλημά μου μετά από τόσα χρόνια αντί να συρρικνώνεται, διευρύνεται.

----------


## spr1980

> Και μόλις είδες ότι ήταν σε έξαρση τοτε πήρες φάρμακα? Η περίμενες μεχρι να φτασει στο έσχατο σημείο της η ασθενεια για να πάρεις? Πχ πέρασαν χρόνια με υφέσεις και εξάρσεις μέχρι να αποφασίσεις να πάρεις?


Marouliw εσύ αντέχεις ακόμα χωρίς φάρμακα? Αυτό θα ήταν πολύ θετικό. Θα ήταν ίσως ενδεικτικό ότι το ελέγχεις

----------


## marouliw

Πιέζομαι πολυ πολυ παρα πολυ γιατί πλέον οι ιδεοληψίες μου αφορούν τα πάντα: Να το κάνω αυτό ετσι η αλλιώς, ήθελα να το πω αυτό η δεν ήθελα, μήπως ειμαι κακός άνθρωπος και βοηθάω τους άλλους καταναγκαστικα,μήπως δεν μαρεσει να ζω, μήπως με πιεζουν όλοι, μήπως δεν θέλω το μωρο της αδερφης μου και μήπως γενικά δεν θελω να γινω μανα μήπως και το μετανιώσω αν γίνω, μήπως τα θέλω ολα τέλεια κάτι το οποίο δεν γίνεται διότι δεν γίνονται ολα τέλεια και τελικά πάθω τρελλα η νευρικό κλονισμό, μήπως με πνίξει η όλη καθημερινότητα και δεν αντέξω, μήπως φτάσω σε σημείο να μην αντέχω άλλο τον εαυτό μου και τις σκεψεις μου.....δεν ξερω ολαυτα και αλλα πολλά με έχουν τρελλανει και κουρασει......φοβαμαι μήπως αλλάξω σιγά σιγά χαρακτήρα λόγω των ιδεοληψιων......δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει πιθανότητα για κάτι τέτοιο αλλα φοβαμαι

----------


## spr1980

> Πιέζομαι πολυ πολυ παρα πολυ γιατί πλέον οι ιδεοληψίες μου αφορούν τα πάντα: Να το κάνω αυτό ετσι η αλλιώς, ήθελα να το πω αυτό η δεν ήθελα, μήπως ειμαι κακός άνθρωπος και βοηθάω τους άλλους καταναγκαστικα,μήπως δεν μαρεσει να ζω, μήπως με πιεζουν όλοι, μήπως δεν θέλω το μωρο της αδερφης μου και μήπως γενικά δεν θελω να γινω μανα μήπως και το μετανιώσω αν γίνω, μήπως τα θέλω ολα τέλεια κάτι το οποίο δεν γίνεται διότι δεν γίνονται ολα τέλεια και τελικά πάθω τρελλα η νευρικό κλονισμό, μήπως με πνίξει η όλη καθημερινότητα και δεν αντέξω, μήπως φτάσω σε σημείο να μην αντέχω άλλο τον εαυτό μου και τις σκεψεις μου.....δεν ξερω ολαυτα και αλλα πολλά με έχουν τρελλανει και κουρασει......φοβαμαι μήπως αλλάξω σιγά σιγά χαρακτήρα λόγω των ιδεοληψιων......δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει πιθανότητα για κάτι τέτοιο αλλα φοβαμαι


Φάρμακα δεν παίρνεις? Εγώ έχω τέτοια ένταση με τις ιδεοληψίες, τα σωματικά και το άγχος που έχει βαρέσει κόκκινο, ταβάνι κλπ τις τελευταίες μέρες, που αύριο ξεκινώ. Με πολλή υπομονή ξανά, μέχρι να δράσουν. Και με την ελπίδα και πίστη ότι θα δράσουν. Δεν αντέχω πια! Με σιχάθηκα!

----------


## marouliw

Θα ξεκινήσω αυτές τις μέρες....αλλα θεωρώ ότι δεν θα βοηθήσουν....εσενα στα έδιωξαν ολα δλδ?

----------


## spr1980

Στο παρελθόν ναι. Σιγά σιγά βλέπεις βελτίωση στο συναίσθημα, σαν να παίρνεις λίγη δύναμη, η ένταση γίνεατι πιο υποφερτή, το μυαλό ηρεμεί κι οι ιδέες καταλαγιάζουν, μέχρι που εξαλείφονται τελείως.

----------


## spr1980

Βέβαια και πάλι χρόνο θέλει. Και υπομονή. Μην περιμένεις θαύματα

----------


## marouliw

Ναι αλλά μετα πάλι τα ίδια...αυτο ειναι το γαμωτο......πρεπει να μάθουμε επιτελους ότι αυτές οι σκεψεις δεν μας βελτιώνουν, δεν είναι βοηθητικές αλλα ανούσιες όπως και ακίνδυνες και το μόνο που καταφέρνουν ειναι να μας τρομοκρατούν και να μας αγχώνουν......επισης όλοι τις κάνουν αυτές τις σκεψεις.....εχω ρωτήσει άπειρο κόσμο και όλοι τις κάνουν και εγώ πάντα τις έκανα....απλα δεν δίνουν σημασία αποτι μου λένε διότι προτιμούν να ζήσουν τη ζωή τους παρα να εστιάζουν σαυτες τις σκεψεις...απλά τις κάνουν και δεν κολλάνε σαυτες.....μια φιλη μου μου είχε πει παλιότερα πριν πάθω ιψδ ότι στην καφετερεια σκεφτόταν να αρχίσει να ουριαζει.....αλλα μου το έλεγε γελώντας....ποτε δεν την τρόμαζε αυτή η σκέψη.....πρεπει λοιπόν να κουλαρουμε λιγο και να σκεφτούμε ναι οκ κάνω αυτές τις σκεψεις αλλα βαριέμαι να ασχοληθω μαυτες.....τοσο καιρό που ασχολιομουν τι κέρδισα? Τίποτα......επισης η διαφορα με εμάς και τους άλλους που κάνουν αυτές τις σκεψεις ειναι ότι εμείς επεκτείνουμε σαυτες δλδ πάμε απο μια απλή σκέψη και μέσω της φαντασίας μας φτάνουμε στο χειρότερο σενάριο αυτής της σκέψης......ελπίζω να είναι κατανοητά τα οσα γράφω.....

----------


## marouliw

Αυτή τη στιγμή ειμαι στην μπαλκοναρα της αδερφης μου και αράζω, κάνω το τσιγάρακι μου και δεν με νοιάζει τπτ......και να μου πεις έρχεται το τελος του κόσμου μπορεί να μην νοιαστω.....και να με πεις κλεφτρα ή κακια χωρίς να ειμαι χε@@κα.....και να μου πεις αυτό δεν το έκανες σωστά ούτε που θα με νοιάξει.....και να μου πεις ότι ειμαι στο τελευταίο στάδιο τρέλας εγώ δεν θα νοιαστω.....διοτι θέλω και λιγο να χαλαρώσω, να κάνω ενα διάλειμμα απαυτες τι σκεψεις......και ξερω ότι μετα απο λιγο πάλι το μυαλό μου θα παίζει με τρελα σενάρια οποτε τώρα κάνω ενα 20 λεπτό διαλειμμα γτ βαρέθηκα.....ετσι ειναι η μερα μου και μένα....ολη μερα με μη βοηθητικές και βλακωδεις, ανούσιες σκεψεις......δεν περνάω καλά, ζορίζομαι αλλα ξεκλεβω κάποια στιγμη στη μερα λέγοντας " και τι θα γίνει άμα δεν σκέφτομαι για λιγο?! Δεν μου αξίζει να χαλαρώσω? Δεν μου αξίζει να χαρώ έστω και μισή ωρα τη μέρα? Εδώ οι κλέφτες και οι κακοποιοί χαίρονται....αυτοι που μας κυβερνούν χαίρονται........ γιατί δλδ εγώ που τουλάχιστον ακόμη δεν έχω κάνει κάτι να ειμαι όλη μέρα μεσα στις τύψεις, το αγχος, το φοβο και τις ενοχες......ας προσποιηθώ ότι δεν με νοιάζει τπτ εστω και για 10 λεπτά...δυστυχώς περναμε δύσκολα αλλα καποια στιγμή πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι μόνο σε εμάς κάνουμε κακό.....ολοι οι άλλοι παρόλο που στεναχωριούνται για μας και θέλουν να μας βοηθήσουν περνανε μια χαρά παρα τα ολα προβλήματα.....κανένας γιατρός κανένας μα παρα μόνο ο ίδιος μας ο εαυτός μπορεί να μας λύσει τα προβλήματα μας....ολα τα αλλα ειναι απλά βοηθήματα......
......

----------


## Astrolavos

To 20 λεπτο διάλειμμα να μπορούμε σιγά σιγά να αυξάνουμε μέχρι να το κάνουμε 24ώρο. 
Παραδοσιακά το διάλειμμα μου το έχω πριν την ώρα του ύπνου στο κρεβάτι. Εκεί προσπαθώ κάθε σκέψη να φύγει και να μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ.
Στο κρεβάτι προσπαθώ να νιώθω ότι τίποτα δεν μπορεί να μου καταβάλει το μυαλό, φτιάχνω τον δικό μου κόσμο και σ' αυτόν ζω μέχρι να ξυπνήσω και να επανέλθω στη πραγματικότητα.

----------


## marouliw

Ε αυτό είναι το δύσκολο κομμάτι....εσυ κανεις και αγωγή? Έχεις βαριάς μορφής ιψδ?

----------


## spr1980

> To 20 λεπτο διάλειμμα να μπορούμε σιγά σιγά να αυξάνουμε μέχρι να το κάνουμε 24ώρο. 
> Παραδοσιακά το διάλειμμα μου το έχω πριν την ώρα του ύπνου στο κρεβάτι. Εκεί προσπαθώ κάθε σκέψη να φύγει και να μπορέσω να κοιμηθώ.
> Στο κρεβάτι προσπαθώ να νιώθω ότι τίποτα δεν μπορεί να μου καταβάλει το μυαλό, φτιάχνω τον δικό μου κόσμο και σ' αυτόν ζω μέχρι να ξυπνήσω και να επανέλθω στη πραγματικότητα.


Έτσι ήμουν κι εγώ μέχρι χθες. Προσπαθούσα να ηρεμήσω λίγο προς το βράδυ για να κοιμηθώ. Και το είχα πετύχει μέχρι χθες. Χθες δεν ξέρω τί έγινε και ξυπνούσα μες τη νύχτα πολλές φορές τίγκα στο άγχος, σε υπερένταση. Και χέστηκα στην κυριολεξία! Είπα δεν μου φτάνει όλη η μέρα που βασανίζομαι, τώρα θα χάσω και τον ύπνο? ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!

----------


## spr1980

> Αυτή τη στιγμή ειμαι στην μπαλκοναρα της αδερφης μου και αράζω, κάνω το τσιγάρακι μου και δεν με νοιάζει τπτ......και να μου πεις έρχεται το τελος του κόσμου μπορεί να μην νοιαστω.....και να με πεις κλεφτρα ή κακια χωρίς να ειμαι χε@@κα.....και να μου πεις αυτό δεν το έκανες σωστά ούτε που θα με νοιάξει.....και να μου πεις ότι ειμαι στο τελευταίο στάδιο τρέλας εγώ δεν θα νοιαστω.....διοτι θέλω και λιγο να χαλαρώσω, να κάνω ενα διάλειμμα απαυτες τι σκεψεις......και ξερω ότι μετα απο λιγο πάλι το μυαλό μου θα παίζει με τρελα σενάρια οποτε τώρα κάνω ενα 20 λεπτό διαλειμμα γτ βαρέθηκα.....ετσι ειναι η μερα μου και μένα....ολη μερα με μη βοηθητικές και βλακωδεις, ανούσιες σκεψεις......δεν περνάω καλά, ζορίζομαι αλλα ξεκλεβω κάποια στιγμη στη μερα λέγοντας " και τι θα γίνει άμα δεν σκέφτομαι για λιγο?! Δεν μου αξίζει να χαλαρώσω? Δεν μου αξίζει να χαρώ έστω και μισή ωρα τη μέρα? Εδώ οι κλέφτες και οι κακοποιοί χαίρονται....αυτοι που μας κυβερνούν χαίρονται........ γιατί δλδ εγώ που τουλάχιστον ακόμη δεν έχω κάνει κάτι να ειμαι όλη μέρα μεσα στις τύψεις, το αγχος, το φοβο και τις ενοχες......ας προσποιηθώ ότι δεν με νοιάζει τπτ εστω και για 10 λεπτά...δυστυχώς περναμε δύσκολα αλλα καποια στιγμή πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι μόνο σε εμάς κάνουμε κακό.....ολοι οι άλλοι παρόλο που στεναχωριούνται για μας και θέλουν να μας βοηθήσουν περνανε μια χαρά παρα τα ολα προβλήματα.....κανένας γιατρός κανένας μα παρα μόνο ο ίδιος μας ο εαυτός μπορεί να μας λύσει τα προβλήματα μας....ολα τα αλλα ειναι απλά βοηθήματα......
> ......


Χαίρομαι ειλικρινά που μπορείς και το κάνεις. Εγώ έχω την τάση να βουλιάζω τόσο στο πρόβλημα που εγκλωβίζομαι τελείως και δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω καθόλου. Κι εκεί μπαίνουν τα φάρμακα....

----------


## marouliw

Δεν μπορώ και κάθε μέρα να το κάνω.....αλλα προσπαθώ....διοτι δεν φτάνει που εχω τόσα να με αγχώνουν: Υποχρεώσεις, δουλειά κλπ εχω και αυτές τις κωλοσκεψεις....ε δεν γίνεται άλλο....ενα 10 λεπτό τουλάχιστον με αναζοωγονει.......θελει αγώνα που οι άλλοι ούτε που διανοούνται......τουλαχιστον οι άλλοι παρα τα όσα προβλήματα τους περνανε καλά στη στεναχώρια τους έστω λίγες στιγμές μέσα στη μέρα ξέρουν πως να ξεφεύγουν απο τις κακές σκεψεις που αφορούν τα προβλήματα τους......εμας που οι σκεψεις αφορούν τα πάντα πως να ξεφύγουμε.....όταν σκέφτομαι διαφορα βλέπω τον κόσμο που είναι στην κοσμαρα του και πολλές φορές γελάω διότι λέω σιγά όλοι αυτοί νατους εχει πέρασει απο το μυαλό αυτά που περνάνε σε μένα....οι άλλοι το μόνο που έχουν στο μυαλό τους ειναι οι ασχολίες της ημέρας και όχι τα σεναρια τα καταστροφικα και τα μη βοηθητικά που κάνουμε εμεις.....και εκει γελάω....ετσι μου βγαίνει.....

----------


## Astrolavos

> Ε αυτό είναι το δύσκολο κομμάτι....εσυ κανεις και αγωγή? Έχεις βαριάς μορφής ιψδ?


Αυτό το διάστημα είμαι σε μια μέση έως καλή κατάσταση χωρίς κάποια αγωγή. Έχω υπάρξει πολύ χειρότερα αλλά και καλύτερα. Σε γενικές γραμμές μπορώ τη δεδομένη χρονική στιγμή να το παλέψω αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο ακόμα και με πόση επιτυχία.
Είμαι σε μια φάση που προσπαθώ (με τις γνωστές μας καθημερινές δυσκολίες) να κάνω μια νέα γενική αρχή. 
Δεν ξέρω αν θα πετύχω αλλά νομίζω πως προσπαθώ !

----------


## marouliw

Μπράβο σου.....καλη επιτυχία.....οι ιδεοληψίες σου αφορούν ενα πράγμα ή πολλά?

----------


## Astrolavos

> Μπράβο σου.....καλη επιτυχία.....οι ιδεοληψίες σου αφορούν ενα πράγμα ή πολλά?


Σε καμιά περίπτωση μόνο ένα πράγμα. Διάφορα χαζά πράγματα της καθημερινότητας όπως τα έχεις περιγράψει στα παραπάνω posts πάνω κάτω.
Αισιοδοξία και όσο πιο δυνατή θετική σκέψη θέλει. Να χαθείς στη δράση για να μη σε φάει η αδράνεια όπως μου είχε πει κάποιος παλιότερα.
Πρέπει να μην αφήσουμε τις σκέψεις να μας χαλάνε την καθημερινότητα και όταν δούμε ότι αυτό γίνεται να απευθυνόμαστε στον ειδικό.
Όσο νωρίτερα απευθυνθεί κάποιος στον ειδικό τόσο ευκολότερα μπορεί να ξεμπλέξει. Και το πιστεύω ειλικρινά πως μπορεί κάποιος να ξεμπλέξει οριστικά.

----------


## marouliw

Τι να πω μακάρι.....εσυ πηγες αμέσως στον ειδικό? Ίσως γιαυτο είσαι καλυτερα..

----------


## Astrolavos

> Τι να πω μακάρι.....εσυ πηγες αμέσως στον ειδικό? Ίσως γιαυτο είσαι καλυτερα..


Πήγα αρκετά νωρίς, δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς είναι ο μόνος που μπορεί να διαχειριστεί μια τέτοια κατάσταση. Μόνος μου είδα ότι δεν μπορούσα να κουμαντάρω την κατάσταση, στον περίγυρο δεν αναζήτησα ποτέ βοήθεια γιατί ήξερα ότι δεν πρόκειται να καταλάβουν τι ακριβώς αισθάνομαι όποτε απευθύνθηκα σε ειδικό ως τη μοναδική λύση. 
Ακόμα προσπαθώ να ισορροπήσω αλλά η βοήθεια του ειδικού ήταν εμφανέστατη.

----------


## aggelos11

Spr παμε για αυξηση γιατι ακομα εχω πολλα σκαμπανεβασματα....τωρα οσο γι αυτο το 20λεπτο που το αυξανεις σιγα σιγα,πιστευω οτι στην ιδψ το μυαλο σου ποτε δεν αδειαζει απο σκεψεις γιατι αυτη ειναι απλα η φυση της ασθενειας.Εχει χαλασει ο εσωτερικος κριτης κι σε εχει συνεχεια onalert κι ετσι ψαχνει συνεχεια ιδεες να σε πεισει πως εισαι σε κινδυνο.Εσυ spr πως εισαι τις τελευταιες μερες?ειδες καμια βελτιωση?

----------


## spr1980

> Spr παμε για αυξηση γιατι ακομα εχω πολλα σκαμπανεβασματα....τωρα οσο γι αυτο το 20λεπτο που το αυξανεις σιγα σιγα,πιστευω οτι στην ιδψ το μυαλο σου ποτε δεν αδειαζει απο σκεψεις γιατι αυτη ειναι απλα η φυση της ασθενειας.Εχει χαλασει ο εσωτερικος κριτης κι σε εχει συνεχεια onalert κι ετσι ψαχνει συνεχεια ιδεες να σε πεισει πως εισαι σε κινδυνο.Εσυ spr πως εισαι τις τελευταιες μερες?ειδες καμια βελτιωση?


Μπα Άγγελε, τίποτα, μολονότι προσπαθώ τόσο πολύ (εκ του αποτελέσματος μάλλον λανθασμένα :(). Απογοητεύτηκα γιατί κάνω έναν χρόνο ψυχοθεραπεία και λογικά δεν θα έπρεπε να με έχει καταβάλει τόσο πολύ. Είμαι μη λειτουργική όσο δεν υπάρχει. Δε θέλω να δουλεύω, να κινούμαι, να με περιποιούμαι, τίποτα. Καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι ότι και που μιλάω κατόρθωμα είναι. Από παντού ξεπηδά και ένα "τερατάκι", ικανό να με καθηλώνει. Το περίεργο στην περίπτωσή μου είναι ότι επειδή γνωρίζω πως λειτουργεί η ιδψ και προφανώς δεν μου κάνει πλέον αρκετό "κακό", για να "με καταστρέψω" πάω να αναπτύξω όλες τις αγχώδεις διαταραχές μαζί, δηλ. ψιλοπαθαίνω κρίσεις πανικού, αναπτύσσω αγοραφοβία, που παλιά δεν είχα. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σύνηθες. Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας. Νομίζω ότι όπως είχε παλιότερα και η breath έχω αναγάγει το ίδιο το πρόβλημα σε αυτοκοπό, δηλ. ασν να θέλω να τα περάσω όλα γαι να πειστώ ότι είμαι καλά ακι παράλληλα αβοήθητη. Δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω καλύτερα. Είναι αυτή η εσωτερική μάχη. Πήγα σήμερα στο γιατρό, τα ανέλυσα όλα και ήταν καθησυχαστικός. Εγώ πήγα σε μαύρο χάλι, σε στυλ "δώσε και σώσε", δεν αντέχω άλλο και μου είπε να επιμείνω με την ψυχοθεραπεία και μου έγραψε μόνο αγχολυτικό. Βλέπει κάτι που δεν βλέπω άραγε???

----------


## magistra

> Μπα Άγγελε, τίποτα, μολονότι προσπαθώ τόσο πολύ (εκ του αποτελέσματος μάλλον λανθασμένα :(). Απογοητεύτηκα γιατί κάνω έναν χρόνο ψυχοθεραπεία και λογικά δεν θα έπρεπε να με έχει καταβάλει τόσο πολύ. Είμαι μη λειτουργική όσο δεν υπάρχει. Δε θέλω να δουλεύω, να κινούμαι, να με περιποιούμαι, τίποτα. Καμιά φορά σκέφτομαι ότι και που μιλάω κατόρθωμα είναι. Από παντού ξεπηδά και ένα "τερατάκι", ικανό να με καθηλώνει. Το περίεργο στην περίπτωσή μου είναι ότι επειδή γνωρίζω πως λειτουργεί η ιδψ και προφανώς δεν μου κάνει πλέον αρκετό "κακό", για να "με καταστρέψω" πάω να αναπτύξω όλες τις αγχώδεις διαταραχές μαζί, δηλ. ψιλοπαθαίνω κρίσεις πανικού, αναπτύσσω αγοραφοβία, που παλιά δεν είχα. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σύνηθες. Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας. Νομίζω ότι όπως είχε παλιότερα και η breath έχω αναγάγει το ίδιο το πρόβλημα σε αυτοκοπό, δηλ. ασν να θέλω να τα περάσω όλα γαι να πειστώ ότι είμαι καλά ακι παράλληλα αβοήθητη. Δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω καλύτερα. Είναι αυτή η εσωτερική μάχη. Πήγα σήμερα στο γιατρό, τα ανέλυσα όλα και ήταν καθησυχαστικός. Εγώ πήγα σε μαύρο χάλι, σε στυλ "δώσε και σώσε", δεν αντέχω άλλο και μου είπε να επιμείνω με την ψυχοθεραπεία και μου έγραψε μόνο αγχολυτικό. Βλέπει κάτι που δεν βλέπω άραγε???


spr1980 νιωθω να σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα...μου ταιριαζει πολυ ο τροπος γραφης σου....

----------


## spr1980

> spr1980 νιωθω να σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα...μου ταιριαζει πολυ ο τροπος γραφης σου....


Να'σαι καλά magistra. Κι εγώ όταν είχα διαβάσει την αρχική σου ανάρτηση ("καρβουνα αναμμένα") ταυτίστηκα απόλυτα γιατί κι εγώ έτσι αισθάνομαι. Με αντιπροσωπεύει πλήρως. Μία διαρκής ταραχή, ένας απροσδιόριστος φόβος για τα πάντα, ένα συναίσθημα ανηπομονησίας και παράλληλα ανημπόριας, ένα συναίσθημα απόλυτα καθηλωτικό και πολύ τραγικό για όποιον δεν το έχει ζήσει (και εύχομαι να μην το ζήσει)...Και να'μαι πάλι να κάνω ξανά υπομονή, για πολλοστή φορά, με αβέβαιο αποτέλεσμα, χωρίς δύναμη και κουράγιο :(. Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά για όλους μας! Μακάρι να έρθει η ευτυχής εκείνη ημέρα που αυτή η κωλαρρώστια θα μας γίνει διαχειρίσιμη!

----------


## marouliw

Spr1980 δλδ σου ειπε να μην πάρεις αντικαταθλιπτικά παρα μόνο αγχολυτικά??? Κοιτα είσαι και συ σαν και μένα....δλδ υπεραναλυουμε το προβλημα.....εγω πχ τώρα κολλάω σε σκεψεις του στυλ τι είπε τώρα αυτός δεν άκουσα και να αγχώνομαι τρελα λες και με νοιάζει ή να υπεραναλυω μια κατάσταση λες και έχει νόημα ή το ήθελα τώρα αυτό ή όχι ή να κάνω μια συζήτηση και να προσπαθω να θυμηθώ τι είπαμε και άμα δεν θυμάμαι να με πιάνει σύγχυση.....λες και θα χαλαρωσω άμα γίνουν ολα αυτά....μονο κακό κάνουμε στον εαυτό μας και μόνο εμείς μπορούμε να τον βοηθήσουμε.....

----------


## magistra

η υποτροπη σου εγινε ξαφνικα?η μηπως συνεβη καποιο γεγονος ιδιαιτερα αγχογονο που την πυροδοτησε????

----------


## spr1980

> Spr1980 δλδ σου ειπε να μην πάρεις αντικαταθλιπτικά παρα μόνο αγχολυτικά??? Κοιτα είσαι και συ σαν και μένα....δλδ υπεραναλυουμε το προβλημα.....εγω πχ τώρα κολλάω σε σκεψεις του στυλ τι είπε τώρα αυτός δεν άκουσα και να αγχώνομαι τρελα λες και με νοιάζει ή να υπεραναλυω μια κατάσταση λες και έχει νόημα ή το ήθελα τώρα αυτό ή όχι ή να κάνω μια συζήτηση και να προσπαθω να θυμηθώ τι είπαμε και άμα δεν θυμάμαι να με πιάνει σύγχυση.....λες και θα χαλαρωσω άμα γίνουν ολα αυτά....μονο κακό κάνουμε στον εαυτό μας και μόνο εμείς μπορούμε να τον βοηθήσουμε.....


marouliw μου επανέλαβε όσα ξέρουμε και πάνω κάτω γράφεις κι εσύ. Ότι είναι μόνο σκέψεις, τις παράγω και άρα τις ελέγχω εγώ, δεν είναι λάθος, τις κάνει όλος ο κόσμος, απλά εγώ τους αποδίδω άλλη ερμηνεία, ότι κανένας από τους φόβους μου δεν θα πραγματοποιηθεί, ότι δεν τρελαίνομαι και τέτοια για να καταλήξει ότι θέλω να πάμε συντηρητικά. Μου έγραψε αγχολυτικό για 5 μέρες και βλέπουμε

----------


## spr1980

> η υποτροπη σου εγινε ξαφνικα?η μηπως συνεβη καποιο γεγονος ιδιαιτερα αγχογονο που την πυροδοτησε????


Αν μιλάς σ' εμένα, όχι. Πάντα έτσι γίνεται. Φαινομενικά είναι όλα καλά. Και σκάει το πρόβλημα σε ανύποπτο χρόνο και δη σε φάση ξεκούρασης. Πίσω όμως υποβόσκουν πολλά. Ευτυχώς είμαι σε θέση να τα αναγνωρίσω. Απλά όταν αισθάνομαι καλά, αισθάνομαι ότι έχω πολλή δύναμη και καταπονώ τον ευατό μου. Μέγα λάθος!

----------


## marouliw

Μπράβο πάντως που αν και ψυχίατρος δεν σε ποτισε με φάρμακα έτσι εύκολα...

----------


## aggelos11

Αυτο που λες,σαν να θελεις να τα περασεις ολα spr το χα κι εγω σε περιοδους εξαρσης κι δεν ξερω γιατι.Παντως εμενα οταν σταματησε να με ταλαιπωρει η μια παραλογη ιδεα πριν λιγο καιρο,η ιδψ προσπαθησε να μου πεταξει αλλη για να ψαρωσω,με αφορμη μια ταινια που ειδα....Σημειωση:Αποφευγετε τις mindfuck ταινιες..κανουν μεγαλη ζημια!!!

----------


## marouliw

Γιατί εμένα ξέρεις τι μου την πυροδότησε στην ουσία? Η σειρά Hannibal.........

----------


## aggelos11

Η αληθεια ειναι πως εχω παρατηρησει κι απο αλλα ατομα,πως την ασθενεια μας την τριγκαρουν τις περισσοτερες φορες οι ταινιες:P

----------


## marouliw

Χαχα μπααα άγγελε και να μην ήταν οι ταινίες καποια στιγμή αν ήταν να εκδηλωθεί θα εκδηλωθεί θα εκδηλωνοταν...

----------


## aggelos11

Nαι μπρε μαρουλιω,δεν ειπα οτι αυτες το δημιουργησαν αλλα οτι μπορει να το πυροδοτησουν

----------


## marouliw

Ε ναι γράψε λάθος οκκ :) και μακριά απο θρίλερ.....!!!

----------


## aggelos11

;)νταξει τα θριλερ δεν ειναι τοσο πιστευω εκτος απο mindfuck ταινιες...μακρια απο ταινιες του dicaprio και του keanu reeves...μονο το ματριξ βλεπω φανατικα μονο για το οτι ειμαι κομπιουτερας...

----------


## marouliw

Εγώ πάλι έβλεπα κάθε είδους ταινίες και ποτε δεν επηρεαζομουν.....μαλλον ήταν η φάση τέτοια που με επηρέασε.....παντως αυτές τις mindfuck που λες μια ζωή τις έβλεπα και το διασκεδαζα.......ειδικα το νησί των καταραμένων ειναι απο τις αγαπημένες μου..μαζοχισμός........
Εσυ είσαι καλυτερα άγγελε????

----------


## aggelos11

Ναι νταξει καλυτερα ειμαι αυτες τις μερες...περιμενω να ξεκινησω κι την σχολη μπας κι φετος καταφερω κι γνωρισω κανα αξιολογο ατομο να χαβαλεδιαζουμε ειμαι και λιγο αγχωμενος για το αν θα τα ξαναππαρατησω φετος,εχω και τις ιδεοληψιες μου που με ψιλοταλαιπωρουν ωρες ωρες αλλα κομπλε ολα οσο παει γινονται και καλυτερα.Εσυ πως τα πας?Τα βγαζεις περα με δουλειες και κοινωνικες σχεσεις παρα την παθηση?

----------


## marouliw

Ε έτσι μπράβο....ε εγώ ταλαιπωρουμε αρκετά....ολη μερα χαζό ιδεοληψιες που πιο πολυ πονοκεφαλο μου προκαλούν...ειναι κουραστικές οι άτιμες....και λιγο πριν με πιάσουν ήθελα να φυγω απτό σπίτι που εμενα με τους γονεις μου γτ περνούσα πολλά εκει και έλεγα να μεινω μόνη να ηρεμήσω....ελεγα δεν έχω άλλη υπομονή...και τσουπ μετα η ιψδ λες και ήρθε για να μου δείξει οτι υπομονή έχουμε άπειρη αλλα δν αντέχω ρε γαμωτο.....τελικα ούτε ηρεμια βρήκα ούτε τπτ......και την χρειάζομαι πολυ γτ και στο σπίτι απο μικρή έχουν γίνει πολλά περιστατικα μεταξύ των γονιών μου που με έχουν στιγματισει....και ολαυτα θεωρώ απο εκεί προέρχονται και απτό γεγονος οτι ειμαι χαζό ευαίσθητη και οτι εχω χαοτικό μυαλό......τι να πω πια.....υπομονη αλλα για ποσο.......

----------


## marouliw

Με δουλειά και κοινωνικές σχέσεις κάνω λιγο απολα αλλα κουράζομαι παρα πολυ....παρακαλαω ναρθει το βράδυ και προσεύχομαι να με πάρει ο ύπνος για να αντέξω και την επομενη μερα....λεω να το ψάξω για το ΕFT το έχεις ακουστά?

----------


## aggelos11

Ναι κι εμενα οταν ηταν σε εξαρση η παλιοασθενεια,παρακαλουσα να ερθει το βραδυ για να κοιμηθω κι να μην σκεφτομαι.Οχι δεν εχω ακουσει κτι...το ψαξα αλλα δεν πολυεβγαλα νοημα απο αυτα που ελεγε η σελιδα.Τι ειναι?

----------


## marouliw

Δεν ξερω προσπαθώ να βρω μια λύση σαυτη την ασθένεια αλλα φοβάμαι κιόλας....το EFTειναι Τεχνική Συναισθηματικης Απελευθερωσης πιεζοντας καποια σημεια του σώματος φευγουν τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα σου για κάποιες καταστάσεις που στα προκαλούν......αλλα και αυτό το φοβάμαι να σου πω την αλήθεια.....και το μια ζωή φάρμακα με προβληματίζει και με φοβίζει διότι πως θα είμαστε μετα απο 30 χρονια ( αν ζω βέβαια χαχα)?! Σαν ζόμπι? Δεν ξέρω ρε γαμωτο μου εχω απελπιστεί....εχω τόσα σχέδια για το μέλλον, τόσα πράγματα που θέλω να κάνω και όλη αυτή η 'κοντρα' του μυαλού δεν με αφήνει......τι να πω.....

----------


## spr1980

> Με δουλειά και κοινωνικές σχέσεις κάνω λιγο απολα αλλα κουράζομαι παρα πολυ....παρακαλαω ναρθει το βράδυ και προσεύχομαι να με πάρει ο ύπνος για να αντέξω και την επομενη μερα....λεω να το ψάξω για το ΕFT το έχεις ακουστά?


Σωτήριες προς το παρόν και για εμένα οι νύχτες! Προσεύχομαι να μην χαθεί κι αυτό μαζί με όλα τ' άλλα.....Στο παρελθόν το είχα ζήσει κι αυτό, δυστυχώς. Δεν ηρεμούσα ούτε τη νύχτα. Αυτή η κωλαρρώστια έχει την τάση να σε γυρνάει πίσω. Σε μια τόσο δα στιγμή, και μία καλή σχετικά ημέρα, γίνεται χάλια! Σα να' ρχεται να σου θυμίσει ότι είναι εδώ και δε δικαιούσαι να χαρείς...

----------


## spr1980

Παιδιά κάτι άσχετο. Εσείς πέραν των φαρμάκων, προσέχετε κάτι ή λαμβάνετε κάτι άλλο πχ βιταμίνες? Έχω διαβάσει ενθαρρυντικά σχόλια εδώ μέσα, αλλά μόλις το ανέφερα στο γιατρό η απάντηση ήταν αρνητική. Εγώ έχω χαμηλό σίδηρο που σίγουρα επηρεάζει. Αλλά πώς ξέρω εάν δεν έχω και καμία αβιταμίνωση και πρέπει να ενισχύσω τον οργανισμό μου? Το χει ψάξει κανείς? Ασχολείται κανείς ψυχίατρος και μ΄αυτά πριν μας χορηγήσει όλη την χημεία, η οποία δεν λέω έχει τον ρόλο της.

----------


## aggelos11

Σε αυτην την κατασταση ημουν κι εγω πριν κτι μηνες.Πολυ χαλια φαση κι καταλαβαινω ακριβως τι περνατε...ναι οντως αυτη η ασθενεια πεταγεται εκει που εισαι χαρουμενος κι προσπαθει να σου χαλασει την διαθεση:(παντως για οποιον ειναι πολυ βαρια κι το βλεπει αυτο,να ξερει οτι υπαρχει και η λυση της ψυχοχειρουργικης.Εγω προσωπικα περιμενω να εξελιχθει αυτος ο τροπος θεραπειας κι σε μερικα χρονια θα την κανω

----------


## marouliw

Ναι ρε συ αλλα για να την κανεις πρέπει να έχει αποκλείστει το ενδεχόμενο να σε βοηθούν τα φάρμακα και επομενως να έχεις δοκιμάσει αρκετά και να μην έχει βρεθεί κάποιο που να σε πιάνει....με λίγα λόγια αποτι εχω διαβασει έχουν τεθει αυστηρές προϋποθέσεις για να στην κάνουν.....δεν το δέχονται έτσι απλά....επισης ένας θεός ξέρει πόσο θα κάνει.....

----------


## marouliw

Spr1980 εννοείται βιταμίνες μπορεις να παίρνεις άφοβα...εγω επί μονίμου βάσεως παίρνω ω-3, ginseng ή διαφορα αλλα άντε και κανένα σύμπλεγμα βιταμινών Β.....δεν νομίζω να αλληλεπιδρουν.....αποτι θυμάμαι εχω ρωτήσει πολλούς φαρμακοποιούς και ψυχιατρους γιαυτα.....μονο το βαλσαμοχορτο απαγορεύεται αν παίρνεις μαζι και αντικαταθλιπτικά διότι ειναι και το ίδιο αντικαταθλιπτικο και αλληλεπιδρα με τα χημικά φαρμακα....οσο γιαυτο που είπες οτι πάνω που πάμε να χαρούμε έρχονται καπάκι οι ιδεοληψίες αυτό μου είχε πει ο ψυχολόγος οτι γίνεται διότι υποσυνείδητα έχουμε μάθει απο τα βιώματα του παρελθόντος οτι η χαρά τιμωρείται....του στυλ σαν να θες να χαρείς αλλα τελικα κάτι να μην σαφηνει...απλα σεμας αυτό το κάτι ειναι οι ιδεοληψίες......σαν αθελα μας να τιμωρούμε τον εαυτό μας διότι έτσι μας έχουν μάθει αθελα τους οι γονεις μας......εγω το παρατηρούσα αυτό και πριν τις ιδεοληψίες άρα έχει μια λογική αυτά που μου είπε ο τύπος.....ταση αυτοκαταστροφής το λέω εγώ......εσυ πως πάει? Ξεκίνησες αντικαταθλιπτικά? Η μόνο αγχολυτικα?

----------


## spr1980

> Spr1980 εννοείται βιταμίνες μπορεις να παίρνεις άφοβα...εγω επί μονίμου βάσεως παίρνω ω-3, ginseng ή διαφορα αλλα άντε και κανένα σύμπλεγμα βιταμινών Β.....δεν νομίζω να αλληλεπιδρουν.....αποτι θυμάμαι εχω ρωτήσει πολλούς φαρμακοποιούς και ψυχιατρους γιαυτα.....μονο το βαλσαμοχορτο απαγορεύεται αν παίρνεις μαζι και αντικαταθλιπτικά διότι ειναι και το ίδιο αντικαταθλιπτικο και αλληλεπιδρα με τα χημικά φαρμακα....οσο γιαυτο που είπες οτι πάνω που πάμε να χαρούμε έρχονται καπάκι οι ιδεοληψίες αυτό μου είχε πει ο ψυχολόγος οτι γίνεται διότι υποσυνείδητα έχουμε μάθει απο τα βιώματα του παρελθόντος οτι η χαρά τιμωρείται....του στυλ σαν να θες να χαρείς αλλα τελικα κάτι να μην σαφηνει...απλα σεμας αυτό το κάτι ειναι οι ιδεοληψίες......σαν αθελα μας να τιμωρούμε τον εαυτό μας διότι έτσι μας έχουν μάθει αθελα τους οι γονεις μας......εγω το παρατηρούσα αυτό και πριν τις ιδεοληψίες άρα έχει μια λογική αυτά που μου είπε ο τύπος.....ταση αυτοκαταστροφής το λέω εγώ......εσυ πως πάει? Ξεκίνησες αντικαταθλιπτικά? Η μόνο αγχολυτικα?


Προς το παρόν μόνο αγχολυτικό και βλέπουμε. Αυτή ήταν η οδηγία του γιατρού μου! Τώρα τι περιμένει να δει τί να σου πω? Μάλλον να το δουλέψω καλύτερα μόνη μου με την ψυχοθεραπεία (κι εδώ γελάνε.....!!!!!)

----------


## spr1980

> Spr1980 εννοείται βιταμίνες μπορεις να παίρνεις άφοβα...εγω επί μονίμου βάσεως παίρνω ω-3, ginseng ή διαφορα αλλα άντε και κανένα σύμπλεγμα βιταμινών Β.....δεν νομίζω να αλληλεπιδρουν.....αποτι θυμάμαι εχω ρωτήσει πολλούς φαρμακοποιούς και ψυχιατρους γιαυτα.....μονο το βαλσαμοχορτο απαγορεύεται αν παίρνεις μαζι και αντικαταθλιπτικά διότι ειναι και το ίδιο αντικαταθλιπτικο και αλληλεπιδρα με τα χημικά φαρμακα....οσο γιαυτο που είπες οτι πάνω που πάμε να χαρούμε έρχονται καπάκι οι ιδεοληψίες αυτό μου είχε πει ο ψυχολόγος οτι γίνεται διότι υποσυνείδητα έχουμε μάθει απο τα βιώματα του παρελθόντος οτι η χαρά τιμωρείται....του στυλ σαν να θες να χαρείς αλλα τελικα κάτι να μην σαφηνει...απλα σεμας αυτό το κάτι ειναι οι ιδεοληψίες......σαν αθελα μας να τιμωρούμε τον εαυτό μας διότι έτσι μας έχουν μάθει αθελα τους οι γονεις μας......εγω το παρατηρούσα αυτό και πριν τις ιδεοληψίες άρα έχει μια λογική αυτά που μου είπε ο τύπος.....ταση αυτοκαταστροφής το λέω εγώ......εσυ πως πάει? Ξεκίνησες αντικαταθλιπτικά? Η μόνο αγχολυτικα?


Εσύ ξεκίνησες φάρμακα? Πώς πάς?

----------


## marouliw

Θα τα ξεκινήσω αυτές τις μέρες....φοβαμαι λιγο δεν ξέρω......ο ψυχίατρο σου είπε να μην ξαναπάρεις ή ο ψυχολόγος? Γτ έχει διαφορα.....

----------


## spr1980

> Θα τα ξεκινήσω αυτές τις μέρες....φοβαμαι λιγο δεν ξέρω......ο ψυχίατρο σου είπε να μην ξαναπάρεις ή ο ψυχολόγος? Γτ έχει διαφορα.....


Ο ψυχίατρος. Μου είπε να δοκιμάσουμε για μερικές μέρες μόνο αγχολυτικό κι αν δεν αντέχω προχωράμε σε πλήρη αγωγή. Απλά μου είπε να δουλέψω κι άλλο με την ψυχοθεραπεία (γνωσιακή - συμπεριφορική), αν κι εγώ θεωρώ ότι δεν έχει κάτι άλλο να μου προσφέρει και δεν βλέπω αποτέλεσμα. Αν κάποιος με ιδψ διαβάζει, που έχει δουλέψει αυτήν την μέθοδο, ας μας πει αν καταφέρνει να τη διαχειριστεί αποκλειστικά με αυτά τα νοητικά τρικ που διδάσκει. Γιατί εμένα όλο αυτό μου κάνει πολύ θεωρητικό και μολονότι προσπαθώ, όταν με πιάσει, δεν πα εγώ να λέω από μέσα μου ότι θέλω...

----------


## aggelos11

Οταν σε πιασει οντως ειναι σαν να το βιωνεις πρωτη φορα και να μην εχεις εμπειρια πανω του.Αυτο που θα καταφερεις με την γνωσιακη ειναι απλα με το να μην του απαντας να σε ενεχλει κι αυτο λιγοτερο κι αρα να σου δημιουργει λιγοτερα τετοια τρανταγματα.Οπως μου πε κι η ψυχολογος,οι ιδεοληψιες δεν θα φυγουν ποτε...απλα σιγα σιγα θα αρχισουν να γινονται ολο κι πιο αδυναμες χωρις αυτο να σημαινει πω με το πρωτο ταρακουνημα δεν θα ξαναφουντωσουν.Παντως κακα τα ψεψαματα,χωρις φαρμακα πιστευω στην δικη μας παθηση δεν γινεται δουλεια.Και εμενα τα φαρμακα με εσωσαν οταν ημουν ενα βημα πριν πω στους δικους μου να με στειλουν στην σουηδια για ψυχοχειρουργικη με λειζερ.Τελικα καταλαβα πως αν ο εγκεφαλος παθει την ζημια που ειναι γενετικα προγραμματισμενος να παθει,σπανια επανερχεται...Ε τι να κανουμε,τουλαχιστον σκεφτομαι οτι κι ο Τεσλα ειχε την παθηση μας και παιρνω δυναμη.

----------


## marouliw

Ναι η γνωσιακη ειναι πολυ επιφανειακή.....πρεπει να ψαχτεις και πιο βαθιά μέσα σου για να δεις τι φταίει......παρελθόν, ατμόσφαιρα στην οικογένεια κλπ......ολα επηρεάζουν.....απλα το νόημα με τη γνωσιακη ειναι με το που σου έρθει η σκέψη εκτός απτό να μην της απαντας ειναι και να μην την επεκτείνεις περεταίρω στο μυαλό σου κάνοντας υποθέσεις και φτάνοντας στο χειρότερο σενάριο.....πχ κανεις τη σκέψη " μου φαίνεται θα αρχίσω να τρελαίνομαι " λες τοτε οκ έκανα αυτή τη σκέψη και την προσπερνάς και όχι να λες οπα και θα τρελαθώ και μετα θα αρχίσω να βλέπω διαφορα και μετα θα με κλείσουν μέσα κλπ......λες απλά οτι έκανες μια σκέψη που όλοι κάνουν.....απλα οι άλλοι την κάνουν πάνω στο άγχος τους ως τρόπος του λέγειν ενώ εμεις την φοβόμαστε.......ναι προσπάθησε το με τον ψυχολόγο αλλα ψάξτε και βαθύτερα κατά τη γνωμη μου.....

Άγγελε ποσο κοστίζει η επέμβαση? Για να μαζεύω απο τώρα λεφτά...χαχα :)

----------


## aggelos11

Δεν ξερω...παντως πρεπει να ειναι ακριβη

----------


## marouliw

Τελοσπαντων καλά να είμαστε όσο μπορουμε και να περνάμε καλά πάνω απολα παρα το προβλημα μας....Εμένα με έχει πάρει πολυ απο κάτω όλο αυτό διότι κάνω και σχέδια για το μέλλον τα οποία αποτι φαίνεται δεν θα πραγματοποιηθούν...ξερετε συντροφος, γάμος, παιδιά...πράγματα τα οποία είμαστε γεννημένοι να κάνουμε και τα θέλω καποια στιγμή και γω....βλεπω και την αδερφη μου τώρα που γέννησε και με εχει πιάσει τρομερή μελαγχολια διότι είναι κάτι που πάντα ονειρευόμουν, για αργότερα βεβαια, αλλα θεωρώ οτι θα πιεστω πολυ για να το καταφερω κάποτε...το εχω σχεδόν αποκλείσει...γτ λέω εδώ τον εαυτό μου δεν κάνω καλά....τι να πω μελαγχόλησα πάλι.....

----------


## aggelos11

Παροδικα ειναι αυτα τα συναισθηματα της απελπισιας.Κι παιδια θ κανεις κι τα παντα...Ποσο εισαι κι εχεις αγχωθει ετσι?

----------


## marouliw

24 ειμαι απλα απελπίζομαι διότι κάθε μέρα ειναι ιδια: Μέσα στις ιδεοληψίες...μου τσιγκλανε το μυαλό και δεν μαφηνουν σε ησυχία.....ειπα να βγω σήμερα δεν άντεχα να ειμαι και μεσα.....αλλα το κεφάλι μου πάει να σπάσει....του πάω κόντρα αλλα με κουράζει ρε που@@η.....πέρυσι ήμουν σκ@τα λόγω της αρρωστοφοβιας και της αποπροσωποιησης, φετος εκει που ήμουν τέλεια και ελεύθερη απολα τσουπ ήρθαν οι ιδεοληψίες ε του χρόνου τι θα έχει σειρά ποια....ελεος....φοβίες ειναι ολα ρε γαμωτο ποτε θα το πάρω χαμπάρι....ενα τίποτα ειναι ολαυτα εμείς τους δίνουμε αξία και τα θρεφουμε όταν τους δίνουμε σημασία και τα φοβόμαστε......

Σκέφτομαι απο τώρα την οικογενεια διότι φαντάσου να ειμαι έτσι και τοτε και να εχω και ένα κουτσουβελακι να παλεύω......

----------


## aggelos11

Μααλιστα...απο οτι κταλαβα ολοι νεα παιδια ειμαστε που μας τρωνε τα νιατα οι ιδεοληψιες...εισαι πολυ μικρη για να σε νοιαζει τι θα κανεις με παιδια σε χρονια απο τωρα..αραξε.Οι περισσοτερες κοπελες που χω γνωρισει ως τωρα και ηταν 22 χρονων δεν ειχαν καμια αλλη προοπτικη στην ζωη τους

----------


## marouliw

Ναι ρε γαμωτο....απλα βλέπω εδώ ατομα που παλεύουν πολλα χρονια με αυτή τη διαταραχή και τρομάζω λιγο...
Αλλα έχεις δίκιο ας αραξω και ας απολαυσω την μπυριτσα μου.....
Σευχαριστω για τις απαντήσεις :)

----------


## aggelos11

ΜΑρουλιε υπαρχουν ατομα με σχιζοφρενειες που κανουν οικογενειες...ολα καλα θα πανε...υπομονη μεχρι να περασει η μπορα

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Spr1980 εννοείται βιταμίνες μπορεις να παίρνεις άφοβα...εγω επί μονίμου βάσεως παίρνω ω-3, ginseng ή διαφορα αλλα άντε και κανένα σύμπλεγμα βιταμινών Β.....δεν νομίζω να αλληλεπιδρουν.....αποτι θυμάμαι εχω ρωτήσει πολλούς φαρμακοποιούς και ψυχιατρους γιαυτα.....μονο το βαλσαμοχορτο απαγορεύεται αν παίρνεις μαζι και αντικαταθλιπτικά διότι ειναι και το ίδιο αντικαταθλιπτικο και αλληλεπιδρα με τα χημικά φαρμακα....οσο γιαυτο που είπες οτι πάνω που πάμε να χαρούμε έρχονται καπάκι οι ιδεοληψίες αυτό μου είχε πει ο ψυχολόγος οτι γίνεται διότι υποσυνείδητα έχουμε μάθει απο τα βιώματα του παρελθόντος οτι η χαρά τιμωρείται....του στυλ σαν να θες να χαρείς αλλα τελικα κάτι να μην σαφηνει...απλα σεμας αυτό το κάτι ειναι οι ιδεοληψίες......σαν αθελα μας να τιμωρούμε τον εαυτό μας διότι έτσι μας έχουν μάθει αθελα τους οι γονεις μας......εγω το παρατηρούσα αυτό και πριν τις ιδεοληψίες άρα έχει μια λογική αυτά που μου είπε ο τύπος.....ταση αυτοκαταστροφής το λέω εγώ......εσυ πως πάει? Ξεκίνησες αντικαταθλιπτικά? Η μόνο αγχολυτικα?


Marouliw φιλικά σου λέω πως αυτή η ιστορία (η χαρά τιμωρείται) δεν σχετίζεται απαραίτητα με τους γονείς μας. Κατά τεράστια πιθανότητα σχετίζεται καθαρά και μόνο με την ΙΔΨ.
Αν η διαγνωσή σου ειναι απο ψυχίατρο και ειναι ΙΔΨ, ειναι δύσκολο να προκύπτει απο κακή, περίεργη ή δε ξέρω και γώ τι, συμπεριφορά των γονιών μας.
Αυτό που σου είπε ο άνθρωπος, δεν αμφιβάλλω οτι ισχύει ΓΕΝΙΚΑ, ισα ίσα που ακούγεται πολύ λογικό.
Ενας ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικος όμως τιμωρεί τον εαυτό του για λογούς που αφορούν και καταδεικνύονται απο την ΙΔΨ. Π.χ Ανάγκη για τιμωρία, Ενοχή και πληρωμή, αμφιβολία, υψηλή ηθική κ.α Τα γνωστά δηλαδή...

Όλα αυτα βέβαια δε σημαίνει οτι δεν αφυπνίζονται και εν τέλει εφαρμόζονται (για την τιμωρητική στάση μιλάω) μέσα απο καταστάσεις, ερεθίσματα και συμπεριφορές της οικογένειάς μας και του κοινωνικού μας περίγυρου αλλά ποτέ όλοι αυτοί δεν αποτελούν την γεννεσιουργό αιτία. 
Όπως και να χει πάντως το πράγμα, όλα αυτα το ζορικά που μπορεί να συμβαίνουν στον καθένα, έχουν έδαφος το θυμό που θα γίνει στην πορεία οτιδήποτε άλλο.
Αν δηλαδή ιδανικά κατευνάσουμε το θυμό που έχουμε και παράλληλα αποδεχτούμε οτι αυτό που ειμαστε ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ και ειμαστε μια χαρά με αυτό, θα αρχίσουν να υποχωρούν
και όλα αυτα τα δυσάρεστα που νιώθουμε.

----------


## aggelos11

Muzzy σε αυτην την διαιστωση καταληγω και εγω οσο προχωραει ο καιρος...με ρωτησε και η ψυχολογος τετοιες ερωτησεις σχετικα με τον θυμο προσφατα...στην αρχη νομιζα ηθελε να με βγαλει μαζοχιστη

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Muzzy σε αυτην την διαιστωση καταληγω και εγω οσο προχωραει ο καιρος...με ρωτησε και η ψυχολογος τετοιες ερωτησεις σχετικα με τον θυμο προσφατα...στην αρχη νομιζα ηθελε να με βγαλει μαζοχιστη


Ωραία. Aς συζητήσουμε. 
Συμφωνούμε καταρχήν οτι οι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικοί εχουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό το ενοχικό στοιχείο?
Η ενοχή πως μπορεί να προκύπτει? Μόνο ύστερα απο κρίση, έτσι δεν ειναι? Ποιος μας κρίνει? Μας κρίνει κανείς απο τους γύρω μας? Οχι! Εμείς κρίνουμε τον εαυτό μας.
Τι ειναι η ενοχή ? το αποτέλεσμα μιας κρίσης / ενός δικαστηρίου δεν ειναι? Ναι ειναι η απάντηση. Το δικαστήριο λοιπόν ήδη στήθηκε και βγήκε και το αποτέλεσμα. 
Ένοχος ο κατηγορούμενος. 

Η ωρα της ποινής...
Η ποινή λοιπόν ειναι το πλύσιμο των χεριών για 1 ωρα, το τσεκάρισμα του θερμοσίφωνα 10 φορές, Ιδεοληψίες περί υπαρκτών και ανύπαρκτων ασθενειών,
ιδεοληψίες και φόβοι μήπως σκοτώσουμε, τεμαχίσουμε, κανουμε κύβους κανέναν άνθρωπο. Μήπως ειμαι παιδόφιλος? Αν δεν ειμαι παιδόφιλος μήπως γουστάρω κατσίκες?
...και εεεενα σωρό φόβοι και ιδεοληψίες φούσκες στην πραγματικότητα, που γίνονται με σκοπό.... την εξιλέωση. Ο ανώτερος σκοπός. Με υπομονή και καρτερικότητα τελικά θα βγούμε πιο καθαροί. Πιο ΣΩΣΤΟΙ, πιο ΗΘΙΚΟΙ, πιο ΣΟΒΑΡΟΙ σαν άνθρωποι. <--- Πολυ κακές αυτές οι 3 λέξεις για εναν ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικό. Μακάρι να τις αποβάλλουμε όλοι και να μην τις χρησιμοποιούμε ποτέ! 

Δε μοιάζουν όμως όλα αυτα λίγο με αυτοτιμωρία? Αν ναι, μήπως όλα γίνανε για να μειωθούν οι ενοχές? Αυτοτιμωρία και μαζοχισμός. Μήπως έχουν σχέση τελικά αυτα τα δυο?
Μεγάλη προσοχή! Δεν ειναι του τύπου "πονάω και μ αρέσει". Καμια σχέση. Ειναι ηθικός μαζοχισμός.
και για του λόγου το αληθές, ενα ερώτημα εδώ....

Αλήθεια, απο τι ακριβώς ορίζεται το στήσιμο του παραπάνω δικαστηρίου στην εκάστοτε περίπτωση? Ποιές ειναι οι κατηγορίες? Ο δικαστης ειπαπε. ΕΜΕΙΣ.
Δεν ανέφερα. Ας αναφέρω τώρα. Ειμαι στην παραλία και κοιτάζω αριστερά ενα 3χρονο παιδί που παίζει γυμνό με την άμμο.
Το κοίταξα 2 φορές γιατί τυχαία έπεσε η ματιά μου εκεί. Η 3η φορά όμως, ειναι καλός οιωνός και εξιλέωση ταυτόχρονα μιας και το 3 ειναι ιδανικός αριθμός. 
Αναγκαστικά λοιπόν ΕΠΡΕΠΕ, να το κοιτάξω 3η φορά. Η 3η φορά έπεσε όλως τυχαιως (οχι τυχαία, το εξηγω παραπάνω) στον πισινό του μωρού. Σα δε ντρέπεσαι παιδόφιλο έκτρωμα.
Πάμε μαστιγιές.

Τι ορίζει λοιπόν στην προκειμένη, το στήσιμο αυτού του δικαστηρίου ? Προφανώς η ηθική. Το σωστό και το λάθος.
Το παράδειγμα αυτό ίσως δεν ειναι και το πιο βοηθητικό ως προς το ΚΑΤΑ ΠΟΣΟ πρέπει η δεν πρέπει ενας μέσος άνθρωπος να νιώσει ένοχος ή όχι μιας και ειναι λίγο ακραίο.
Νοσηρή και σοβαρή κατάσταση, Πέρα απο ηθικές και τα συναφή.
Όμως, αυτό που θέλω να πώ, σε σχέση με τους ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικούς, ειναι οτι υπάρχουν τόσα και τόσα παραδειγματα απο την καθημερινότητα τους, στα οποία διαφένεται 
μια ηθική ανύπαρκτη και υπέρμετρη, σχεδόν εκτός ορίων, που στην ουσία ορίζεται μόνο απο τους ίδιους.
Πήξαμε στην αυστηρότητα μου φαινεται εμένα.

ΥΓ. Ενα τελευταίο αλλά σημαντικό. Το γράφω προκειμένου να μην το πάρουμε βαρέως. γιατι απλούστατα δεν υπάρχει λόγος. 
Εν ολίγοις ο μαζοχισμός ειναι απλά ενα χαρακτηριστικό, τίποτα παραπάνω. Μη τρομάξουμε με τις λέξεις. Στα @@ μας ειτε λέγεται έτσι, είτε λέγεται αλλιώς.
Στην τελική , σχέση με κυριολεκτικά μαστιγώματα και δεσίματα δεν έχει καμία. Αυτοί έχουν άλλα θέματα. 
Και ακόμα ενα τελευταίο. Δε ξέρω αν αφορα όλους αυτη η ιστορία. Επιφυλάσσομαι όπως πάντα κάνω. Δε μ αρεσουν οι γενικεύεσεις.

----------


## marouliw

Κοιτα η αληθεια ειναι οτι έχει να κάνει και η ιδιοσυγκρασία του καθενός....πχ εγώ εχω μια ταση να βοηθάω πολυ τους άλλους, να προτιμώ την ευτυχία τη δικη τους απο την δικη μου και έτσι να παραμελώ τις ανάγκες μου.....οταν όμως ένας τέτοιο άνθρωπος μεγαλώνει σε περιβάλλον τσακωμων αλλα δεν θέλει να φυγει από αυτό διότι νομίζει οτι θα γίνουν δυστυχισμένοι οι γονείς και άρα κάθεται και υπομένει το κλίμα αυτό για να διασφαλισθει η ευτυχία τους( με τη λογική οτι τσακώνονται που τσακώνονται, άρα ειναι δυστυχισμένοι, άρα αν φυγει και το παιδί τους απο το σπίτι θα γίνουν ακομη πιο δυστυχισμένοι....αρα το παιδί θυσιάζεται) αυτό δημιουργεί τρομερές παραλογες ενοχές στο παιδί....οτι αυτό δεν αξίζει την χαρά διότι γιατί αυτο να είναι χαρούμενο όταν οι γονείς ειναι δυστυχισμένοι....έτσι λοιπόν αυτό το σκεπτικό περνάει υποσυνείδητα στο παιδι και το εφαρμόζει σε όλες τις πλευρές της ζωής του.....εγω πάντα ήμουν έτσι και πριν την ιψδ...

Ποτε όμως δεν κατηγορησα τους γονείς μου.....Τους κατηγορησα όμως οταν καβγαδιζαν μπροστά μου χωρίς να τους νοιάζει και όπως και τώρα που ενώ ήθελα να φυγω απο το σπίτι ο πατέρας μου έκανε πως δεν καταλαβαινε οτι εμένα με έφθειρε αυτό το σπίτι......λοιπον, λιγο πριν εξελιχθεί η ιψδ μου είχα πολλές διαμάχες μαζι τους για να μεινω αλλου, ο πατέρας μ έκανε την πάπια, ενώ ειναι πολύ καλος άνθρωπος και εγώ είχα απίστευτο θυμό μέσα μου και έλεγα θα δείτε θα αρρωστήσω......λες και το ξερά...και τελικα ολαυτα τα συναισθηματα υπερχειλησαν και ξέσπασαν μεσω της ιψδ.....τέτοια έξαρση δεν έχω ξαναζήσει....ποτε δεν ήμουν όμως τέρμα ιψ/κή....πολυ λίγα πράγματα όπως όλοι.....Αρα φταίει και ο έντονος θυμος βεβαίως έχεις δίκιο.....αλλα για μένα ειναι και οι ενοχές......

Άρα ειναι ένας συνδυασμός παραγόντων για μένα: Ακατάλληλο περιβάλλον οικογενειας, ευαίσθητη ιδιοσυγκρασία ατόμου με πολλές ενοχές και θυμος μέσα του που συνήθως, για μένα, έχει την τάση να τον κρατάει μέσα του για να μην στεναχωρεσει τους άλλους.........α και κάτι τελευταίο.... Θεωρώ οτι όλοι εμείς είμαστε πολυ υπευπευθυνα άτομα........

----------


## 1984muzzy

Μαρουλιώ γεια,
Δες λίγο τις λέξεις και τις φράσεις που χρησιμοποιείς γιατί έχουν ενδιαφέρον.
να διασφαλισθει η ευτυχία τους --> Άρα το παιδί θυσιάζεται.
είχα απίστευτο θυμό μέσα μου και έλεγα θα δείτε θα αρρωστήσω.
Βέβαια είναι συνδυασμός πολλών παραγόντων. Συμφωνούμε.

Φυσικά και είναι οι ενοχές και ο θυμός ναι. Θυμός με σένα και ενοχές δικές σου.
Για να μη σου πω πως ακόμα και όταν τους κατηγόρησες άμεσα, παράλληλα ίσως κατηγορούσες και εσένα για όλες τις ΘΥΣΙΕΣ του παρελθόντος που γράφεις που έκανες και ποιο το ευχαριστώ? Αγνωμοσύνη? Αδιαφορία? Τελικά δεν είδαν τίποτα. Ποιο το όφελος τελικά? Ίσως όλα αυτά. Δε ξέρω πως ένιωσες. Ίσως να κάνω και λάθος. 

Δες λίγο και το ‘Θα δειτε, θα αρρωστήσω’
Εμένα μου φαίνεται ότι αυτή η φράση έχει πολύ ζουμί.
Έχεις εξηγήσει ποτέ γιατί μπορεί να είπες ΕΙΤΕ στον εαυτό σου ΕΙΤΕ σε εκείνους αυτή τη κουβέντα?
Μοιάζει με κρύο πιάτο και από, ο καλύτερος άνθρωπος του κόσμου (να γίνω χίλια κομμάτια για τους άλλους ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ), μπορεί να γίνεις και βασανιστής.

Θα κάνω επικόλληση ένα απόσπασμα από ένα κομμάτι κειμένου που αφορά ένα χαρακτηριστικο. κάποιων προσωπικοτήτων. 
Δε θέλω να πετάξω αυτούσιο το λινκ της σελίδας.

_Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με την έννοια του ηθικού μαζοχισμού, η μαζοχιστική προσωπικότητα χαρακτηρίζεται «από πρότυπα οδύνης, διαμαρτυρίας, στάσεις αυτοκαταστροφικότητας και αυτοϋποτίμησης, καθώς και από μια ασυνείδητη επιθυμία να βασανίζει τους άλλους μέσω του προσωπικού πόνου». Το άτομο νιώθει ανάξιο, ένοχο και απορριπτέο και ότι του αξίζει να τιμωρηθεί. Ωστόσο, είναι σημαντικό να επισημάνουμε ότι για έναν μαζοχιστή δεν είναι η θλίψη και η οδύνη τα βασικά στοιχεία που συνοδεύουν τις επιλογές και τη συμπεριφορά του… Απλά ο ίδιος θεωρεί, σε συνειδητό ή ασυνείδητο επίπεδο, ότι υπομένοντας όλο αυτόν τον πόνο θα μπορέσει να επιτύχει ένα σημαντικότερο όφελος για τον ίδιο. Υπάρχει ένας ανώτερος σκοπός, ένα μεγαλύτερο καλό για το οποίο αγωνίζεται. Η ύπαρξη ενός ανώτερου σκοπού αλλά και η έννοια της καρτερικότητας αποτελούν τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά και τη βάση της αυτοεκτίμησής του. Όσα πιο πολλά υπομένει τόσο αυξάνεται η αυτοεκτίμησή του γι’ αυτό και, όταν απαιτείται να πάρει την κατάσταση στα χέρια του, το μεταφράζει αυτό ως «εγωιστικό» ή «συγκαταβατικό» ως προς τον εαυτό του και το αποφεύγει συστηματικά._

Εν τω μεταξύ, γράφει και πολλές φορές τη λέξη θυσία αλλά και άλλα πολλά χαρακτηριστικά που τουλάχιστον εγώ βλέπω ως κοινά στοιχεία.
Όλα αυτά δε στα γράφω για να σου πω πως βρήκα ένα κείμενο στο δίκτυο που φαίνεται να έχει συσχετισμούς. Η ιστορία παραπάνω (το επικολλημένο κείμενο) είναι μια ιστορία που σε εμένα προσωπικά αναφέρθηκε κατά τη διάρκεια ψυχοθεραπείας μου. Θα μου πεις ΝΑΙ αλλά εγώ είμαι εγώ και εσύ είσαι ΕΣΥ. Αυτό ισχύει αλλά ξέρεις τι βλέπω από τις ιστορίες εδώ? Ότι μεταξύ μας οι ΙΔΨ έχουμε πολλά γαμημένα κοινά υπαρξιακά και προσωπικότητας θέματα. Δεν θα συμφωνήσω ότι είναι θέμα ιδιοσυγκρασίας ή θέμα χαρακτήρα. Νομίζω πως είναι και πάλι ocd. 
Ο θυμός πάντως και οι ενοχές είναι το μετά. Η έκφραση είναι μια από τις βαθύτερες αιτίες σ αυτά που μας συμβαίνουν. Εγώ σ αυτό έχω καταλήξει. Όλα τα άλλα έρχονται μετά.

Ας εκφραστώ και ας με μισήσει όλη η ανθρωπότητα…
Ας χέσω καταμεσής στο σαλόνι της ηθικής και της υπευθυνότητας.

----------


## marouliw

Βασικά συμφωνώ σε πολλά απο αυτά που γράφεις παραπάνω απλά διαφωνώ στο οτι οι ενοχές και ο θυμός έρχονται μετα...για μένα ειναι λάθος διότι η ιψδ ειναι μια "άμυνα" του οργανισμού απέναντι στο στρες.Δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι πριν την πάθω δεν είχα ποτε κάποια τρανταχτά συμπτωματα της διαταραχής αυτής.....πριν την ιψδ είχα κρίσεις πανικού....ομως μετα που έμαθα να τις διαχειρίζομαι το στρες δεν ειχε πως αλλιώς να ξεσπάσει και βγηκε μέσω κακών και ενοχλητικών σκέψεων.....και όλο αυτό το έκανε ο οργανισμός μου για να ξεφύγει απο την δυσάρεστη καθημερινότητα που περνούσα....ετσι λοιπόν αντί να ασχολουμε με τα προβλήματα μου ασχολιομουν με τις σκεψεις μου.....
Συνοψίζοντας οι αποψεις μου για την ιψδ ειναι οι εξής:
- Το αγχογονο περιβάλλον συμβάλει στην εξέλιξη της διαταραχής αυτής. Δεν πιστεύω τόσο οτι παίζει ρόλο η κληρονομικότητα..Μπορει να παίζει αλλα θεωρώ σε πολυ μικρό βαθμό...Γιαμενα οι εμπειρίες του ατόμου και ο τρόπο που αντιδρά σαυτες παίζουν καταλυτικό ρόλο στην εξέλιξη της διαταραχής αυτής. Δεν φταίνε μόνο οι γονεις αλλα όλοι οι παράγοντες μαζι..το κλίμα στο σπίτι όμως ειναι πολυ βασικό....δεν είναι τυχαίο που όλοι εμεις εδώ που έχουμε ιψδ δεν μεγαλώσαμε και στο καλύτερο κλίμα....

- Πιστεύω ότι τα άτομα που εκδηλώνουν ιψδ ειναι ατομα ευαίσθητα και υπερυπευθυνα.....Το βλέπω απο μένα και το βλέπω και από αλλα παιδιά εδώ.....απο μικρή θυμάμαι οτι εγώ πάντα προσπαθούσα να σώσω τους γονείς μου απο τους καβγάδες τους, ενώ η αδερφη μου πάντα έφευγε ανενόχλητη.....αρα ειναι και η ιδιοσυγκρασία γιαμενα. Επίσης οι περισσότερες ιδεοληψίες ενέχουν το στοιχείο της υπερυπευθυνοτητας αν κάτσουμε και τις αναλύσουμε...

- Όλοι εδώ λοιπόν έχουμε κοινα στοιχεία: Άγχος, υπερευαισθησία, ενοχές, θυμό, υπερυπευθυνοτητα, αισθημα του δεν αξίζω πολλά κλπ...Ειναι ολαθτα τα στοιχεία σε συνδυασμό και ποτε μονα τους..Αυτά για μένα δεν έρχονται μονα τους αλλα αποκτώνται μέσω των εμπειριών...θα σας πω σε εμένα πως πιστεύω ότι αποκτήθηκαν..
Μετα όμως...

- Η ιψδ για μένα ειναι άμυνα του οργανισμού απέναντι στο στρες....Δεν είναι τόσο κληρονομημενη όπως η διπολική και η σχιζοφρένεια οσο θέμα διαχείριση του άγχους.....δεν είναι τυχαίο που η ιψδ εκδηλώθηκε πάνω σε μια αγχωτική περίοδο της ζωής του ατόμου....οπως και οτι έχει έξαρση όταν έχουμε πολυ άγχος...και γιατί γίνεται αυτό? Μα για να μην σκεφτόμαστε αυτά που μας αγχώνουν ο οργανισμός μας "πετάει" δυο τρεις σκεψεις που κάνουν όλοι και εμείς λόγω της ευαίσθητης μας φάσης τις πιστεύουμε ως δικες μας.... Επίσης, αν ήταν κληρονομημένη θα την είχαμε συνεχεια( δεν ξέρω μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος αλλα έτσι πιστεύω )..

- Η ιψδ πατάει πάνω στις ανασφαλειες και τους φόβου του ατόμου με τον πιο μεγάλο φόβο κατά την αποψη μου αυτό της εγκατάλειψης...Κατα τη γνωμη μου οι περισσότεροι εδώ είμαστε κάπως προσκολλημένοι στην οικογένεια μας και εξαρτιωμαστε απαυτους....γιαυτο και οι περισσότερες ιδεοληψίες έχουν ως μεγαλύτερο μας φόβο αυτόν της εγκατάλειψης ( σε κάνα τρελάδικο δλδ)....

Τελος θα σου πω πως εμένα προέκυψαν η ανασφάλεια, ενοχές, ο θυμός και το αίσθημα του δεν αξίζω και κατά συνέπεια εκει πάτησε η ιψδ....
Απο μικρή οι γονείς μου τσακωνονταν και εγώ πάντα έδινα σημασία στους καβγάδες προσπαθώντας να τους χωρίσω....κάποιες φορές πετύχαινε....αρα εγινα υπερυπευθυνη διότι λειτούργησε κάποιες φορές έτσι το επαναλάμβανα....μετα και στη ζωή μου το έκανα αυτό...να μην στεναχωρώ τις φιλες μου τους γκόμενους κλπ.....κρατουσα μεσα μου τον θυμο μου...Στην οικογένεια μου λοιπόν νόμιζα ότι κάτι φταίει μεμενα ( ενοχές) και οτι εγώ δεν αξίζω να ειμαι καλά γτ και οι γονείς μου δεν είναι......Στη συνέχεια άρχισα να κανω κολλητή παρέα με την ξαδέρφη μου που είμαστε συνομιληκες.....οι γονείς της πάντα της εκδήλωναν την αγάπη τους σαυτην με την πρώτη ευκαιρία μέ αγγαλιες, φιλια, λόγια κλπ...εγω τα έβλεπα ολαυτα και θυμάμαι οτι έλεγα μα γιατί εμένα δεν μου φέρονται έτσι οι γονείς μου?! Κάτι εχω κάνει ( ενοχές) και άρα δεν αξίζω σαν άνθρωπος (ανασφαλεια)....Έτσι λοιπόν το υποσυνείδητο μου έμαθε οτι ειμαι το εξής άτομο: Πρέπει να βοηθάω τον κόσμο και να ειμαι υπεύθυνη για την ευτυχία τους, όταν κάτι πάει στραβά κάτι φταίει μεμενα, δεν αξίζω πολλά σαυτη τη ζωή γτ δεν μου εδιξε κάποιος οτι αξίζω ( έτσι νμζ δλδ)......Αρα εκει πάτησαν οι ιδεοληψίες.......
Αυτά....ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα

----------


## 1984muzzy

Τι να σου πω Μαρουλιώ. Δεν ξέρω, δεν θεώρησα ποτέ για τον εαυτό μου ότι ‘επαθα’ ΙΔΨ από ένα σημείο της ζωής μου και μετά. Ή ότι θα «το έχω» μέχρι τότε.
Ζεις και πεθαίνεις με ΙΔΨ από όσο γνωρίζω. Αυτό έχουν δείξει και επιστημονικές μελέτες. Επίσης έχουν δείξει οτι ειναι οικογενής και τα γονίδια διαδραματίζουν ενα σημαντικό ρόλο.
Αυτό δε σημαίνει οτι οι γονείς ή ο ένας γονίος πρέπει να ειναι σωνει και ντε ιδψ. Μην το παίρνουμε τοσο κυριολεκτικά. Στην δική μου περίπτωση
οι γονείς μου δεν ειναι ΙΔΨ. Ειναι όμως ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ψυχαναγκαστικοι σαν άνθρωποι. Στο σοι μου γενικά ΔΕΝ παιζουν διαταραχες προσωπικότητας. 

Απλώς όποτε αυτά ξεσπούν (συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου ότι σε στρεσογόνες και προβληματικές κατάστασεις ξεσπάει), το κοιτάζουμε προκειμένου να κατευνάσουμε τα συμπτώματα, μαθαίνουμε πράγματα σε σχέση με την πάθηση και όσο αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας τόσο τα πράγματα γίνονται καλύτερα και γινόμαστε όλο και πιο λειτουργικοί. Σε βαθμό που να μην ενοχλείσαι καθόλου. Και αν επανεμφανιστούν? Το κοιτάς ξανά με ψυχοθεραπεία και ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ. Και όχι πρόχειρες και εύκολες λύσεις. 
Με προσπάθεια λύνονται αυτά. 

Απλώς πυροδοτούνται τα πρώτα εμφανή συμπτώματα σε ένα ευρώ φάσμα αυτών των ανθρώπων περίπου μετά το 10ο – 11ο έτος της ζωής τους. 
Και είναι λογικό. Καθώς μέχρι τότε τα χρόνια συνήθως είναι ανέμελα σχεδόν για όλους τους ανθρώπους. Οι ευθύνες είναι ελάχιστες και τα γράφουμε όλα εκεί. 
Μετά όπως λες μπαίνει η ΥΠΕΡ-υπευθυνότητα και η σοβαρότητα (συμπληρώνω εγώ). Η ψυχαναγκαστική λογική δηλαδή και κάνει τις ζωές των ΙΔΨκων, μπουρδέλο. Ωραια λέξη η υπερυπευθυνότητα. Μ αρέσει. Θα την χρησιμοποιώ και ΄γω απο δω και πέρα. αλλά μόνο στο γραπτό λόγο. Κατα τα άλλα, στη λεκάνη και καζανάκι. 

Στη δική μου περίπτωση πάντως, δεν είχα ποτέ προβλήματα στο σπίτι. Έζησα σε ένα πολύ ‘’’υγιές’’’ περιβάλλον χωρίς προστριβές και προβλήματα. Έχω ρωτήσει άπειρες φορές τη μάνα μου σε σχέση με τιμωρίες και αυτά δεν υπήρχανε. Και επιβραβεύσεις φυσικά και υπήρχανε. Θα τα θυμόμουν και εγώ ο ίδιος δηλαδή αν υπήρχανε τιμωρίες … του πούστη! 
Αυτό που πάντα μου έκανε εντύπωση, είναι που η μάνα μου μου έχει πεί πως όταν ήμουν 1-2 ετών και με τάιζε με το κουταλάκι, εγώ πάντα της έπιανα το χέρι να δω τι έχει το κουταλάκι πριν το βάλει στο στόμα μου. Ο δε αδερφός μου το καταβρόχθιζε χωρίς να το τσεκάρει. Εμένα κάτι μου λέει αυτό. 2 ετών έτσι? Και πριν τα δέκα έτη η μάνα μου μου έχει περιγράψει παράξενα περιστατικά και συμπεριφορές που σήμερα ως ενήλικας (και ειδικά ύστερα από ψυχοθεραπεία) μπορώ να ερμηνεύσω.

Ναι υπήρξε bullying στο γυμνάσιο. Υπήρξε και σχετικό στο λύκειο. Ήμουν και ‘γω στο κότερο! Ναι με στεναχωρούσε αρκετά και με θύμωνε αυτή η κατάσταση αλλά δεν μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι. Θυμός! Αιτία? Όχι! Σύμπτωμα. Γιατί θύμωνα? Γιατί με πείραζαν! Και γιατί δεν έκανα κάτι για να αλλάξει αυτό? Γιατί δυσκολευόμουν να εκφραστώ (ως Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικός και εγώ). Επίσης ίσως αμφέβαλλα πως (και πάλι ΙΔΨ και εμπόδιο) αν με το να αντιδράσω θα έφτιαχνε η κατάσταση ή θα γίνονταν χειρότερη. Και κάπως έτσι ο θυμός προς τους άλλους έγινε θυμός και προς εμένα. Για ποίο λόγο? Γιατι δεν μπορούσα να εκφραστώ για κάποιο λόγο. Ενοχεεεεεες. Εδώ είμαστε. Τώρα γίναμε! Συγκρούσεις με τον εαυτό μου. Άγχος, αβεβαιότητα για το μέλλον αλλά και για την επόμενη μέρα ολότελα. Αυτές φέρανε τις ιδεοληψίες (το πήρατο πρωτάθλημα δηλαδή) και πάει λέγοντας. Η σκληρότητα και η αυτοήττα στη ζωή μου. Για την ιστορία πάντως, καταναγκαστικός πάντως δεν ήμουν ποτέ και σε τίποτα. Ίσως πιτσιρικάς για πράγματα μικρής έντασης και σε μικρά διαστήματα. Με ιδεοληψίες ναι, αλλά πάλι όχι της φάσης θα πεθάνω, θα σφάξω, θα νοσήσω θα θα θα. ¨Αλλου τύπου ΙΣΩΣ και ΜΗΠΩΣ που αφορούν κοινωνικές συμπεριφορές. 

Στο μέσο αυτής εδώ της σελίδας (στη μέση) υπάρχει μια φωτογραφία (τομογραφία) που δείχνει τις διαφορές μέσω κάποιων χρωματισμών μεταξύ των εγκεφάλων ενός ΙΔΨ και ενός ‘’’’’’’’’’νορμαλ’’ ’’’’’. Υπάρχουν σημαντικές διαφορές, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ούτε άμυνα είναι (εκτός και αν αναφέρεσαι και μόνο στο κομμάτι των ιδεοληψιών και των τελετουργικών που ναι πολύ πιθανόν να ειναι αντίδραση του οργανισμού - της ψυχολογίας για την ακρίβεια) ούτε έρχεται ξαφνικά στη ζωή μας σαν σπυρί στο κούτελο και φεύγει μετά από καιρό.
http://www.stress.gr/disorder.php?id=13

Νιώθω πως απλά χανόμαστε στη μετάφραση αλλά να λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα. Αν εννοείς ότι τα τελετουργικά γίνονται για να καταπραύνουν το άγχος, Ναι φυσικά για αυτό είναι. Όλη η διαδικασία όμως είναι ένα τιμωρητικό τελετουργικό. Πως τους λένε εκείνους τους μοναχούς που αυτομαστιγώνονται ΓΙΑ ΝΑ…? 

Απλώς μαθαίνουμε να το διαχειριζόμαστε αλλά και εκτός από supermen (χωρίς λόγο και αιτία) που έχουμε κάνει τους γύρω μας (κάνοντας διαρκώς τη μητέρα Τερέζα) μαθαίνουμε πάλι μέσα από ψυχοθεραπεία, σιγά σιγά να ορθώνουμε το ανάστημά μας και να κοιτάμε τους άλλους σαν ίσος προς ίσο. Ούτε θυμώνοντας και ξεσπώντας πάνω τους είναι καλή ιδέα. Φταίω, φταίει φταίς, φταίνε φταίμε, γεμίσαμε μπατσο-λογικές, αυστηρότητες, υπεύθυνους και δικαστήρια. για ποιο λόγο? Τα χρειαζόμαστε όλα αυτά ή μας κάνουν δυστυχισμένους? Και αν δε καταφέρουμε να εκδικηθούμε? Να σκάσουμε από το κακό μας τότε? Ακόμα κι αυτά κατευνάζει μια σωστή θεραπεία.


ΥΓ. Η ΙΔΨ δεν είναι μόνο καταναγκασμοί και ιδεοληψίες. 
Είναι παράλληλα πολλές πανίσχυρες άμυνες που προκαλούν εμπόδια στις ζωές μας.
Στη δική μου περίπτωση, δεν ασχοληθήκαμε κάν με το κομμάτι της «έκθεσης» που αφορούσε την λεγόμενη παρεμπόδιση αντίδρασης καθώς δεν είμαι καθόλου καταναγκαστικός. Ασχοληθήκαμε όμως με το πρώτο μέρος της που αφορά τις άμυνες και τη συμπεριφορά γενικότερα. Και αυτή η ιστορία έχει το ζουμι!!

----------


## 1984muzzy

Συνέχεια του ίδιου μηνύματος γιατι κόπηκε στα δύο...


Ίσως απλά να χανόμαστε στη μετάφραση αλλά να λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα. Αν εννοείς ότι τα τελετουργικά γίνονται για να καταπραύνουν το άγχος, Ναι φυσικά για αυτό είναι. Όλη η διαδικασία όμως είναι ένα τιμωρητικό τελετουργικό. Πως τους λένε εκείνους τους μοναχούς που αυτομαστιγώνονται ΓΙΑ ΝΑ…? 
Απλώς μαθαίνουμε να το διαχειριζόμαστε αλλά και εκτός από supermen (χωρίς λόγο και αιτία) που έχουμε κάνει τους γύρω μας (κάνοντας διαρκώς τη μητέρα Τερέζα) μαθαίνουμε πάλι μέσα από ψυχοθεραπεία, σιγά σιγά να ορθώνουμε το ανάστημά μας και να κοιτάμε τους άλλους σαν ίσος προς ίσο. Ούτε θυμώνοντας και ξεσπώντας πάνω τους είναι καλή ιδέα. Φταίω, φταίει φταίς, φταίνε φταίμε, γεμίσαμε μπατσο-λογικές, αυστηρότητες, υπεύθυνους και δικαστήρια. για ποιο λόγο? Τα χρειαζόμαστε όλα αυτά ή μας κάνουν δυστυχισμένους? Και αν δε καταφέρουμε να εκδικηθούμε? Να σκάσουμε από το κακό μας τότε? Ακόμα κι αυτά κατευνάζει μια σωστή ψυχοθεραπεία.



ΥΓ. Η ΙΔΨ δεν είναι μόνο καταναγκασμοί και ιδεοληψίες. 
Είναι παράλληλα πολλές πανίσχυρες άμυνες που προκαλούν εμπόδια στις ζωές μας.
Στη δική μου περίπτωση, δεν ασχοληθήκαμε κάν με το κομμάτι της «έκθεσης» που αφορούσε την λεγόμενη παρεμπόδιση αντίδρασης καθώς δεν είμαι καθόλου καταναγκαστικός. Ασχοληθήκαμε όμως με το πρώτο μέρος της που αφορά τις άμυνες και τη συμπεριφορά γενικότερα. Και αυτή η ιστορία έχει το ζουμι!!

----------


## anastasia1

Η μητέρα μου πάσχει από αυτη τη διαταραχή..οταν ημουν μικρο κοριτσάκι και ζούσα μαζί της με ανάγκαζε να επαναλαμβάνω κινήσεις για να νιώθει καλύτερα και εγώ δεν ήμουν αρκετά δυνατή για να φωνάξω ένα ΟΧΙ και δίσταζα να μιλήσω σε κάποιον άλλο για αυτό με αποτέλεσμα να υοθετώ κι εγώ παρόμοιες συμπεριφορές, φοβίες, σκέψεις...και έπειτα από χρόνια φτάνωω στο τώρα όπου είμαι μια χαρά..κανένα ίχνος πάνω μου...και τώρα αναρωτιέμαι...το ότι υπήρχε εκείνο το διάστημα που είχα παρόμοιες συμπεριφορές ήταν επειδή ζούσα μέσα σε ένα τέτοιο περιβάλλον ή είχα εγώ η ίδια την ασθένεια..

----------


## anastasia1

Δεν ξέρω γιατί μετά από τόσο καιρό ξεθάβω μια τόσο παλιά ιστορία...νομίζω ότι ζητάω μερικες απαντήσεις..

----------


## spr1980

> Συνέχεια του ίδιου μηνύματος γιατι κόπηκε στα δύο...
> 
> 
> Υπάρχουν σημαντικές διαφορές, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ούτε άμυνα είναι, ούτε έρχεται ξαφνικά στη ζωή μας σαν σπυρί στο κούτελο και φεύγει μετά από καιρό.
> http://www.stress.gr/disorder.php?id=13
> Ίσως απλά να χανόμαστε στη μετάφραση αλλά να λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα. Αν εννοείς ότι τα τελετουργικά γίνονται για να καταπραύνουν το άγχος, Ναι φυσικά για αυτό είναι. Όλη η διαδικασία όμως είναι ένα τιμωρητικό τελετουργικό. Πως τους λένε εκείνους τους μοναχούς που αυτομαστιγώνονται ΓΙΑ ΝΑ…? 
> Απλώς μαθαίνουμε να το διαχειριζόμαστε αλλά και εκτός από supermen (χωρίς λόγο και αιτία) που έχουμε κάνει τους γύρω μας (κάνοντας διαρκώς τη μητέρα Τερέζα) μαθαίνουμε πάλι μέσα από ψυχοθεραπεία, σιγά σιγά να ορθώνουμε το ανάστημά μας και να κοιτάμε τους άλλους σαν ίσος προς ίσο. Ούτε θυμώνοντας και ξεσπώντας πάνω τους είναι καλή ιδέα. Φταίω, φταίει φταίς, φταίνε φταίμε, γεμίσαμε μπατσο-λογικές, αυστηρότητες, υπεύθυνους και δικαστήρια. για ποιο λόγο? Τα χρειαζόμαστε όλα αυτά ή μας κάνουν δυστυχισμένους? Και αν δε καταφέρουμε να εκδικηθούμε? Να σκάσουμε από το κακό μας τότε? Ακόμα κι αυτά κατευνάζει μια σωστή ψυχοθεραπεία.
> 
> 
> ...


muzzy η ψυχοθεραπεία που έκανες ήταν γνωσιακή? Για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα? Παράλληλα με φαρμακευτική αγωγή? Ακούγεσαι να έχεις βοηθηθεί πολύ και να έχεις ξεδιαλύνει τα πράγματα αρκετά μέσα σου. Εγώ κάνω γνωσιακή 1 χρόνο και δε θεωρώ ότι με την συγκεκριμένη ψυχοθεραπεύτρια έχω βοηθηθεί αρκετά αφού εμμένει αποκλειστικά σ' ένα καθαρά επιφανειακό τρόπο διαχείρισης, ο οποίος στην περίπτωσή μου δεν αποδίδει. Θα ήθελα να ακούσω την εμπειρία σου ή στείλε μου πμ, καθότι φαίνεται να έχεις εμβαθύνει. Πάντως ο τιμωρητικός χαρακτήρας της πάθησης είναι γεγονός. Εγώ αναπτύσσω ολοένα και περισσότερες φοβίες προκειμένου να καθιστώ τον ευατό μου ανήμπορο. Κι απ' την άλλη τις πολεμάω...Θα ήθελα να πιστεύω ότι κάποια στιγμή όλο αυτό το πράγμα καταλαγιάζει και γίνεται διαχειρίσμο ευχερώς. Εγώ σε κάθε κρίση, ακόμα υποφέρω, με άλλη κάθε φορά μορφή. Αυτό θα ήθελα να ξέρω ότι μπορεί να αλλάξει. αν όμως είναι οργανικό, τα πράγματα δεν είναι και πολύ ενθαρρυντικά...Πάντως κι εγώ μεγάλωσα σε νοσηρό περιβάλλον. Με πολύ θυμό για έναν πατέρα που πέθανε μυστηριωδώς και με μητέρα χρόνια καταθλιπτική....

----------


## marouliw

Καλά ναι ο θυμός που πρέπει να βγει προς τα έξω και να μην τον καταπιεζουμε φυσικά δεν σημαίνει εκδίκηση και οτι άλλο αυτό περιλαμβάνει.....ουτε και το γεγονος οτι είχαμε ενοχές οτι θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να κατηγορούμε τους πάντες και τα πάντα...απλα θα πρέπει να μάθουμε φυσικά όπως λες και εσύ:

- να διαχειριζόμαστε αυτά τα συναισθηματα εκφράζοντας το θυμό μας με το να λέμε στους άλλους αυτό που μας ενοχλεί χωρίς ντροπές και δικαιολογίες ( πχ εγώ πριν κάτι μήνες που έφυγα απο ενα μαγαζί που δούλευα έφυγα χωρίς να της πω ποτε της αφεντικινας μου αυτά που με ενοχλούσαν στη συμπεριφορά της, διότι αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που έφυγα απο κει, επειδή ντρεπόμουν) όμως αυτό έμεινε μέσα μου και σαν συναισθημα το καταπιεζα....και γενικα πάντα το έκανα αυτό...να κρατάω δλδ το θυμό μου και γενικά αυτά που με ενοχλούσαν για να μην στεναχωρήσω τους άλλους, οποτε εγώ θυσιαζομουν για την ευτυχία τους ή για να μην χάσω αυτά τα άτομα....

- να μην νιωθουμε ενοχές για κανέναν και για τίποτα παρα μόνο αν ηθελημένα κάνουμε κάτι εις βάρος κάποιου για να νιώσουν εμείς ωραία...κοιταμε λοιπόν την πάρτη μας αλλα μέχρι ενα σημείο όπως είπα.....οταν πχ βλεπουμε ότι θέλουμε κάτι αλλα νομίζουν οτι κάποιοι θα στεναχωρηθουν εμείς πρέπει να ακολουθήσουμε αυτό που θέλουμε....τέρμα οι ενοχές δεν οδηγούν πουθενά...

- να κατανοήσουμε οτι όλοι αξίζουμε σαν άνθρωποι και κανεις δεν είναι ανώτερος η κατώτερος και σε κανέναν δεν αξίζει η τιμωρία..

- δεν χρειάζεται να σωσουμε όλο τον κόσμο. Ας αποβάλλουμε πια αυτή τη συνήθεια της υπερυπευθυνοτητας.

- δεν χρειάζεται να είμαστε τελειομανείς. Όλοι κάνουμε λάθη και η ταση μας να τα κάνουμε ολα τέλεια μας οδηγεί στο να χάνουμε την ουσία της ζωής : Την ευτυχία για απλά πράγματα....η προσέγγιση της τελειότητας φθείρει τον εαυτό μας...

Όταν λέω οτι οι ιδεοληψίες έρχονται για να ξεφύγουμε απο αυτά που πραγματικά μας αγχώνουν εννοώ οτι την θέση των πραγματικών προβλημάτων παίρνουν οι ιδεοληψίες και το άγχος απο τις οποίες πηγάζει το κατευναζουμε μέσω τελετουργικών....
Επίσης τι να σου πω.....έρευνες που να ισχύουν 100% για τα αιτια της ασθένειας αυτής δεν έχουν βγει ακόμη οποτε ίσως ειναι ένας συνδυασμός αυτών που λες εσυ και αυτών που λέω εγώ.....

Για πες μας λίγα πράγματα για σένα...πως την παλεύεις την ασθένεια, έχεις βαριά μορφή? Συγκεκριμένες ιδεοληψίες κλπ? είσαι καλά τώρα? Έχεις κανενα κολπάκι να προτείνεις?

----------


## marouliw

> Η μητέρα μου πάσχει από αυτη τη διαταραχή..οταν ημουν μικρο κοριτσάκι και ζούσα μαζί της με ανάγκαζε να επαναλαμβάνω κινήσεις για να νιώθει καλύτερα και εγώ δεν ήμουν αρκετά δυνατή για να φωνάξω ένα ΟΧΙ και δίσταζα να μιλήσω σε κάποιον άλλο για αυτό με αποτέλεσμα να υοθετώ κι εγώ παρόμοιες συμπεριφορές, φοβίες, σκέψεις...και έπειτα από χρόνια φτάνωω στο τώρα όπου είμαι μια χαρά..κανένα ίχνος πάνω μου...και τώρα αναρωτιέμαι...το ότι υπήρχε εκείνο το διάστημα που είχα παρόμοιες συμπεριφορές ήταν επειδή ζούσα μέσα σε ένα τέτοιο περιβάλλον ή είχα εγώ η ίδια την ασθένεια..


Όχι δεν νομίζω να την έχεις και εσύ εφόσον τώρα είσαι καλά....απλα επηρεάστηκες απο το περιβάλλον σου.....αν όμως δεις τώρα οτι γίνεσαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη μην το αφήσεις και καταπολέμησε το αμέσως.....

----------


## anastasia1

Σαν άτομο γενικά είμαι καταναγκαστικοι αλλά σε φυσιολογικά πλαίσια, όπως ας πούμε με τη διατροφή ή με τις επιδοσεις μου σε κάποιο άθλημα..φοβίες όπως τότε πάντος δοξα το θεό δεν έχω, τότε ήμουν και μικρη και είχα αρκετη φαντασία πράμα που τροφοδοτούσε τις φοβίες...θυμάμαι είχα πάει και σε παπά για να μου διαβάσει μια ευχή..απο κει και μετα δεν θυμάμαι πολλά..πάντος θυμάμαι πως σχεδόν υπέφερα απο τη συμπεριφορά της μαμάς μου πάνω μου..δεν έβλεπα απλώς περίεργα πράγματα αλλά με έβαζε να περνάω από διάφορα τελετουργικά που δεν είχαν νόημα..δεν την κατηγορώ, όμως είναι θλιβερό να την βλέπω έτσι..ξέρω ότι και από το χαρακτήρα της δεν είναι αρκετα δυνατή για να το καταπολεμήσει..έχει παραμελήσει τον εαυτό της παντελώς...όλα αυτα υποθέτω εμφανίστηκαν μετά από έναν άγριο χωρισμό αφού έμεινε έγκυος σε μένα..

----------


## 1984muzzy

> muzzy η ψυχοθεραπεία που έκανες ήταν γνωσιακή? Για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα? Παράλληλα με φαρμακευτική αγωγή? Ακούγεσαι να έχεις βοηθηθεί πολύ και να έχεις ξεδιαλύνει τα πράγματα αρκετά μέσα σου. Εγώ κάνω γνωσιακή 1 χρόνο και δε θεωρώ ότι με την συγκεκριμένη ψυχοθεραπεύτρια έχω βοηθηθεί αρκετά αφού εμμένει αποκλειστικά σ' ένα καθαρά επιφανειακό τρόπο διαχείρισης, ο οποίος στην περίπτωσή μου δεν αποδίδει. Θα ήθελα να ακούσω την εμπειρία σου ή στείλε μου πμ, καθότι φαίνεται να έχεις εμβαθύνει. Πάντως ο τιμωρητικός χαρακτήρας της πάθησης είναι γεγονός. Εγώ αναπτύσσω ολοένα και περισσότερες φοβίες προκειμένου να καθιστώ τον ευατό μου ανήμπορο. Κι απ' την άλλη τις πολεμάω...Θα ήθελα να πιστεύω ότι κάποια στιγμή όλο αυτό το πράγμα καταλαγιάζει και γίνεται διαχειρίσμο ευχερώς. Εγώ σε κάθε κρίση, ακόμα υποφέρω, με άλλη κάθε φορά μορφή. Αυτό θα ήθελα να ξέρω ότι μπορεί να αλλάξει. αν όμως είναι οργανικό, τα πράγματα δεν είναι και πολύ ενθαρρυντικά...Πάντως κι εγώ μεγάλωσα σε νοσηρό περιβάλλον. Με πολύ θυμό για έναν πατέρα που πέθανε μυστηριωδώς και με μητέρα χρόνια καταθλιπτική....


* Part 1*
Spr γεια,
Παρε ένα σεντόνι! Έτσι για να μάθεις να μη ρωτάς! :)

Να σου πω καταρχήν πως έχω διαβάσει πολύ πρόχειρα κάποια από τα μηνύματά σου σε αυτό το thread. Θα τα διαβάσω ξανά από την αρχή με προσοχή, έτσι ενημερωτικά για να δω την ιστορία σοy :)

Ok οσον αφορά εμένα. 

Εγώ έκανα γνωσιακή-συμπεριφορική σε ψυχίατρο-ψυχοθεραπεύτρια που ειδικεύεται σε αυτά ακριβώς. Γενικότερα σε άγχη, ψυχοσωματικά κλπ.΄
Έκανα 9 μήνες, χωρίς όμως ουσιαστικά να έχω ολοκληρώσει. Απλά ήρθανε οι διακοπές και της λέω φεύγω. Τελειώσαμε. Μου είπε οκ και τέλος. 
Μπορεί μεθαύριο να ξαναπάω αν χρειαστώ κάτι.
Κατά το 9μηνο, παράλληλα από την αρχή έπαιρνα ένα 60mg cymbalta (SNRI) αντικαταθλιπτικό. 1 ημερησίως.
Στον οργανισμό μου κουμπώνει απίστευτα. Δεν το πήρα όμως όλους τους μήνες. 6 μήνες κούμπωνα κανονικά, μετά μειώσαμε τη δόση παίρνοντας μέρα παρά μέρα και τέλος του 7ου το έκοψα για να παρατηρήσουμε συμπεριφορές χωρίς τη χημεία. 

Τώρα πρέπει να ειμαι στο 4ο μήνα χωρίς. 
Σχεδόν όλο το Σεπτέμβριο είχα σκαμπανεβάσματα διάθεσης. Καταναγκασμούς και τελετουργικά δεν είχα ποτέ. Τίποτα απολύτως. Άντε να τσεκάρω κάνα μάτι της κουζίνας 1 φορά. Τίποτα δηλαδή. Όσον αφορά ιδεοληψίες είχα (γιατί πλεόν δεν έχω – χτυπάω ξύλο μη ξανασκάσει) ένα φόβο σε σχέση με τη συστολή (ντροπή). Αυτό το πράγμα με ταλαιπώρησε 15-16 χρόνια. Ένα ατυχές και βλακώδες περιστατικό τότε και έκτοτε φοβόμουν μήπως το ξαναπάθω. Και τελικά ενεργοποιούσα το μηχανισμό και το πάθαινα. Έχω στερηθεί πολλά πράγματα, πολλές ευκαιρίες (για διάφορα πράγματα), πολλές εξόδους, πολύ ζοριλίκι γενικά για το φόβο μήπως μου συμβεί. Ο χειμώνας του 2011 φοιτητής στο ρεθυμνο, ήταν εφιάλτης. 
Πέρα από την εμμονή που έμοιαζε να είχε φτάσει στο απροχώρητο (δεν πήγαινα στη λέσχη να φάω, δεν έβγαινα κλπ) και μέσα στην στεναχώρια μου, συμπαρέσυρα μέσα στην αυτοήττα μου και 2 πολύ κοντινούς φίλους μου τιμωρώντας τους (κι αυτούς και εμένα) που τους αποκάλυψα το πρόβλημα και την ιδεοληψία μου. Η αποκάλυψη στόχευε στην απομυθοποίηση. Ότι δηλαδή θα μίλαγα και θα ξαλάφρωνα. ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΝ.
Μίλησα και ένιωθα γυμνός. Στο πίσω μέρος της τάξης όλοι. Τιμωρία τωρα. 
Ευτυχώς σήμερα (μετά από την ψυχοθεραπεία φυσικά) ξαναπλησίασα τα παιδιά ξανά και είμαστε ακόμη καλύτερα. Να σημειώσω εν τω μεταξύ ότι ο ένας είναι ψυχολόγος γνωσιακής! Παίζει να κράταγε και στυλό και χαρτί την ώρα που του μίλαγα. Χαχαχα

Τελοσπάντων…
2014 Σεπτέμβρη και ύστερα από μια αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια να κάνω τον επιχειρηματία, επιστρέφω Αθήνα μόνιμα. Τότε όμως ήμουν αποφασισμένος όσο ποτέ! Έιχα πει στον εαυτό μου, φτάνει. Φοιτητής σε άλλη πόλη δεν μπορούσα να κάνω θεραπεία με τη γιατρό που ήθελα. Μέτα με το μαγαζί δεν μπορούσα πάλι. Πήγα Αθήνα. ΄Έβαλα στόχους και έσπασα φράγματα. Έσπασα μια πολύ καλή συλλογή που είχα (αν και μου ήταν τρομερά δύσκολο στην αρχή) και την πούλησα σιγά σιγά. Καθόλη τη διάρκεια του έτους ΔΕΝ ζήτησα καθόλου χρήματα από τους γονείς μου (αυτό δεν άφηνε περιθώρια ενοχής όπως καταλαβαίνεις, αφού ήμουν ανεξάρτητος) παρά μόνο για τις συνεδρίες. Επίσης συνειδητά ΔΕΝ δούλευα, ούτε έψαχνα για δουλειά. Χρήματα είχα από τις πωλήσεις μου. Ο λόγος ήταν ότι ήθελα να αφοσιωθώ στην ψυχοθεραπεία ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ. Να αφιερώνω χρόνο να σκέφτομαι τι συζητήσαμε, να γράφω κάτι αλληγορικές ιστοριούλες (με έναυσμα τις εργασίες για το σπίτι που μ έβαζε η ψυχιατ.) σε σχέση με ψυχολογικά ζητήματα, παράλληλα πήγα σε άλλο διαμέρισμα από αυτό των γονιών μου (άσχετα αν δεν τσακωνόμασταν) και γενικότερα απέφευγα καταστάσεις που μπορεί να μου δημιουργούσαν ψυχολ. αστάθεια. Ή αρνητικά ερεθίσματα. Η θέληση μου να αλλάξω εμένα ήταν πολύ μεγάλη. Ήξερα ότι αρμένιζα περίεργα μιας και ανέκαθεν «την έψαχνα» απλώς δεν ήξερα τις λεπτομέρειες. Επίσης πίστευα πολύ στη γιατρό μου.

----------


## 1984muzzy

*Part 2*

Οι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικοι ξέρεις δεν είναι εύκολοι θεραπευόμενοι. Ο ειδικός ξέρει καλά ότι παρακολουθείται και τεστάρεται κάθε δευτερόλεπτο από τον ΙΔΨ. Ένα λάθος του ειδικού που ο ΙΔΨ θεωρήσει σημαντικό και μπορεί να χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη του. Αν έπαιζε άμυνες φερειπείν ή μου έδειχνε ότι σε κάτι αμφιβάλλει, θα ήταν πολύ δυσάρεστο νέο για μένα. Ή θυμάμαι να της λέω για κείνη και να ερμηνεύω συμπεριφορές της. Δεν τσίμπαγε όμως και άλλαζε θέμα συζήτησης χωρίς να θυμώνει. Αν θύμωνε για μένα θα σήμαινε κόμπλεξ ή ενοχές που έριξε στον εαυτό της στο παρελθόν για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. 
Αnyway, πάμε στα σημαντικά. Και τα σημαντικά όπως το καταλαβαίνω γιατί μπορώ να έρθω εύκολα στη θέση σου, καθώς τις ίδιες απορίες θα είχα – και έχω : Ποια είναι τα ακριβή εκείνα χαρακτηριστικά που μπορεί να συντελέσουν σημαντικά στην καλυτέρευση του θεραπευόμενου? Μπορώ να τα αριθμήσω ως χαρακτηριστικά. Από κει και πέρα δεν ξέρω. Μπορεί να είναι κι άλλα που μου διαφεύγουν.

1)	Είχα πολύ θεληση να αλλάξω (σχεδόν το έβαλα σε εμμονικό μηχανισμό). Ή θα αλλάξω ή θα σκάσω. Αυτή θα ήταν μια ωραία ιδεοληψία για κάποιον!! Ένας φόβος που θα οδηγούσε σε κάτι που ωφελεί. Κάτι επικοδομητικό.
2)	Είχα καλή χημειά με τη γιατρό μου. Μου άρεσε ο τρόπος της και πάντα (με τον τρόπο της) μου έδειχνε ότι της άρεσε και ο δικός μου. 
3)	Με είχε πείσει ότι έχει τον τρόπο να με βοηθήσει αν και ποτέ δε μου είπε θα ασχοληθούμε με την ντροπή σου. Όσες φορές και να της το πα. Δηλαδή να πηγαίνεις σε κάποιον γιατρό και να του λές ξέρεις γιατρέ έχω αυτό το πρόβλημα. Μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι? Και η απάντηση είναι, «Ναι μπορώ να κάνω και θα κάνω, αλλά με αυτό καθαυτό όπως εσύ το έχεις πλάσει στο κεφάλι σου, όχι δεν θα ασχοληθώ». 
4)	Δεν έκρυβα ποτέ τίποτα. Τις έλεγα τις πιο απόκρυφες σκέψεις μου ή κάποια τραυματικά περιστατικά που σε κανέναν άλλο δεν έχω πει. Βγήκαν πολύ σημαντικά συμπεράσματα από τη συγκεκριμένη εξομολόγηση. 
5)	Την ‘έψαχνα’ και καιγόμουν πάντα με το να παρατηρώ τον εαυτό μου. Το κάψιμο πάντα κακό είναι αλλά η παρατήρηση στην περίπτωση της ψυχοθεραπείας δεν είναι απλώς εποικοδομητική. Είναι σοβαρή υπόθεση. Ο ειδικός στηρίζεται σχεδόν εξ ολοκλήρου σε σένα και σ αυτά που θα του πεις. Δε πρόκειται να στα βγάλει όλα με το τσιγκέλι ή με πλάγιες ερωτήσεις. Είναι ΠΟΛΥ σημαντικό να καταλαβαίνεις καταρχήν ΠΟΤΕ έχεις σκαμπανεβάσματα και με τι σχετίζονται. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να δώσουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι τις απαντήσεις σε αυτά που μας συμβαίνουν αλλά μπορούμε τουλάχιστον να παρατηρήσουμε τι προηγήθηκε από το σκαμπανέβασμα και ποιες ήταν οι συνθήκες. Αυτό περιμένει να το ακούσει ο ειδικός από σένα. Ειδάλλως δεν τον βοηθάς, και κατ επέκταση δεν βοηθιέσαι. 
6)	Ίσως και το ότι δεν πίεσα τον εαυτό μου ή δεν πιέστηκα καθόλη τη διάρκεια της ψυχοθεραπείας. Πχ δεν είχα ένα αφεντικό πάνω απ το κεφάλι μου να μου ζαλίζει τον έρωτα ένα 8ωρο σε μια δουλειά. Ξυπνούσα 2 η ώρα και έφτιαχνα φραπεδάρα. Σιγά τις έγνοιες που είχα. 
7)	Ποτέ δεν ήμουν αυτό που θα έλεγε καποιος «βαριά περίπτωση ΙΔΨ». Μόνο ίσως το 2011 που ήμουν χάλια και μου ‘δωσε dumyrox. SSRI βαρύ και ειδικά για εμμονικές καταστάσεις. Αυτό βέβαια το κρίνω καθαρά και μόνο σε σύγκριση με άλλες ιστορίες που έχω διαβάσει εδώ. Δεν ξέρω πως οι γιατροί ορίζουν τη βαριά από την ελαφριά. Υποθέτω από τη λειτουργικότητα του καθενός. 

Μπορεί να υπάρχουν κι άλλα χαρακτηριστικά αλλά τώρα αυτά μπορώ να σκεφτώ…

----------


## 1984muzzy

*Part 3*

Στο σήμερα και τελειώνω εδώ….
4 μήνες χωρίς αντικαταθλ. 
Το θέμα με το κοκκίνισμα μοιάζει να είναι παρελθόν! Δε ξέρω τι διάολο συνέβη και δε με ενδιαφέρει να ψάξω. Υποθέτω πως αγάπησα λίγο περισσότερο τον εαυτό μου + το ότι η ψυχοθεραπεία με βοήθησε στο κομμάτι του Απρόοπτου! Αυτό μου το είπε αυτή στην τελευταία συνεδρία αλλά εγώ δεν κατάλαβα καθόλου πως έγινε. Μάλλον το ότι η έκθεση σε βγάζει από τα ψυχαναγκαστικά κουτιά. 
Αν θές κάποια διευκρίνιση στο απρόοπτο πες μου, να εξηγήσω λίγο περισσότερο. 
Δεν είναι όλες οι μέρες εύκολες. Αλλά πραγματικά δεν έχει να κάνει με ΙΔΨ αυτή η ιστορία.
Απλώς αγωνιώ για 1-2 θέματα για το μέλλον. Για τα επαγγελματικά και τα προσωπικά.
Άντε βαριά, να εντάξω ένα συχσετισμό ως προς την αμφιβολία. Της ΙΔΨ. Και αν αυτό? Και αν εκείνο? Μήπως δε μου πάει αυτό? 
Μου αυτά τα 2 φέρνουν έντονη δυσφορία ώρες ώρες. Για μια βδομάδα είχα ένα πλάκωμα στο στήθος και δεν έκανα καλό ύπνο. Μέτα είπα στον εαυτό μου.
«κοίτα! Ότι είναι να ρθει θε να ρθεί. Μη τρελαίνεσαι για το αν και πότε θα ‘ρθει. Δε βγαίνει με αυτή την αγωνία». Και από τότε ηρέμησα και κάνω και καλύτερο ύπνο.

Σε ύφεση ως ανυπαρξία δηλαδή για την ώρα….
Αυτό θα στο πούν κι άλλα μέλη εδώ στο σαιτ. Όχι για μένα. Για τους ίδιους. Ζουν και χωρίς φάρμακα κάποιοι. Αλήθεια SPR! Γίνεται. Και είναι μια χαρά. Το παλεύουν και βγαίνει. 
Γι αυτό σου λέω με απλά λόγια ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΕΙΣ. γιατί το πράγμα αλλάζει, καταλαγιάζει με τις σωστές τακτικές και με θέληση. Τι σου λέω τώρα ε? Άσε τα γονιδιακά κατά μέρος. Μη βάζεις με το μυαλό σου διάφορα. Μου φαίνεται μαλακία έκανα που έδωσα το λίνκ με την εικόνα. Να στο πω διαφορετικά. 
Μελέτες επίσης επίσημες έχουν δείξει ότι το 90% αν θυμάμαι καλά των Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικων που κάνουν Γνωσ / Συμπερ. με φαρμακοθεραπεία παράλληλα, πάνε πολύ καλά. Φαντάζομαι σου είναι γνωστά αυτά.

Λοιπόν αυτά από μένα και ΧΩΡΙΣ υπερβολές! 
Κάτσε να δω κάποια από τα μηνύματά σου γιατι και γω θέλω να σε ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα. 

Ουφ! Καταραμένη ανεργία.

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Καλά ναι ο θυμός που πρέπει να βγει προς τα έξω και να μην τον καταπιεζουμε φυσικά δεν σημαίνει εκδίκηση και οτι άλλο αυτό περιλαμβάνει.....ουτε και το γεγονος οτι είχαμε ενοχές οτι θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να κατηγορούμε τους πάντες και τα πάντα...απλα θα πρέπει να μάθουμε φυσικά όπως λες και εσύ:
> 
> - να διαχειριζόμαστε αυτά τα συναισθηματα εκφράζοντας το θυμό μας με το να λέμε στους άλλους αυτό που μας ενοχλεί χωρίς ντροπές και δικαιολογίες ( πχ εγώ πριν κάτι μήνες που έφυγα απο ενα μαγαζί που δούλευα έφυγα χωρίς να της πω ποτε της αφεντικινας μου αυτά που με ενοχλούσαν στη συμπεριφορά της, διότι αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που έφυγα απο κει, επειδή ντρεπόμουν) όμως αυτό έμεινε μέσα μου και σαν συναισθημα το καταπιεζα....και γενικα πάντα το έκανα αυτό...να κρατάω δλδ το θυμό μου και γενικά αυτά που με ενοχλούσαν για να μην στεναχωρήσω τους άλλους, οποτε εγώ θυσιαζομουν για την ευτυχία τους ή για να μην χάσω αυτά τα άτομα....
> 
> - να μην νιωθουμε ενοχές για κανέναν και για τίποτα παρα μόνο αν ηθελημένα κάνουμε κάτι εις βάρος κάποιου για να νιώσουν εμείς ωραία...κοιταμε λοιπόν την πάρτη μας αλλα μέχρι ενα σημείο όπως είπα.....οταν πχ βλεπουμε ότι θέλουμε κάτι αλλα νομίζουν οτι κάποιοι θα στεναχωρηθουν εμείς πρέπει να ακολουθήσουμε αυτό που θέλουμε....τέρμα οι ενοχές δεν οδηγούν πουθενά...
> 
> - να κατανοήσουμε οτι όλοι αξίζουμε σαν άνθρωποι και κανεις δεν είναι ανώτερος η κατώτερος και σε κανέναν δεν αξίζει η τιμωρία..
> 
> - δεν χρειάζεται να σωσουμε όλο τον κόσμο. Ας αποβάλλουμε πια αυτή τη συνήθεια της υπερυπευθυνοτητας.
> ...


Σε σχέση με μένα απαντώ με το κατεβατό.

Έτσι όπως τα λές ειναι! :)
Και συμπληρώνω οτι ειμαστε πολλά στο ΥΠΕΡ. Υπερυπευθυνοι, Υπερλογικοί, Υπεραναλυτές αλλά και υπέρβολικοι που πιστευουμε οτι θα μας συμβεί το ένα το άλλο. 
Σε σχέση με το θυμό, θυμάμαι είχα ρωτήσει τη γιατρό στην τελευταία συνεδρία για το σάκο του μπόξ. Αν αυτη η ιστορία που λένε ισχύει.
Η ιστορία οτι ξεθυμαίνεις κοπανώντας τον. Ε και μου είπε οτι φυσικά και ισχύει. Αυτο θα ήταν μια πρόταση ίσως, πρακτική και απλή. 
Βέβαια εσένα κρητικόπουλο θα σε δεί ο πατέρας σου με το σάκο του μπόξ να τον κοπανάς μες το σπίτι και θα σου πεί. 
Ήντα καλιμέντα μωρε μαριώ καμεις πάε, εκουζουλάθηκες? 
Να μας εδείρεις παε ούλους πολεμάς, κορίτσι πράμα?

----------


## marouliw

Χαχαχα μαρεσει πολυ ο τρόπος που γράφεις..με έκανες και γέλασα....και που το ξέρεις οτι ειμαι από Κρήτη? Και μάλιστα να σου πω οτι ειμαι και από Ρέθυμνο....εδώ...εχω σαπίσει....ειναιησυχη πολη και θα σου είχε κάνει καλό πιστεύω.....οσο για το σάκο βέβαια και μετράει ως μέσο εκτόνωσης....στην Κινα φαντάσου ενα μαγαζί πρωτοπόρησε και μπορείς να πας εκει και να σπάσεις οτι γουστάρεις για να ξεθυμανεις....αλλα όσα βάζα και να σπάσεις περισσότερο καλό θα μας κάνει να λέμε αυτά που μας ενοχλούν...ουτε σάκοι ούτε βάζα μόνο λογιαααα....
Τέλος σε έκοψα οτι δεν ανήκεις στις βαριές περιπτώσεις της ιψδ και είσαι τυχερός....εμεις εδώ αν σου πούμε τι έχουμε σκεφτεί και ποσο βασανιζουμε τη ζωή μας και τον εαυτό μας θα σε τρελάνουμε πριν την ωρα σου και δεν το θελουμε......χαχαχα...οποτε άραξε και ζήσε τη ζωή σου και κρατα αυτό το χιούμορ.... :) ολα και θα πανε bye!!!!

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Χαχαχα μαρεσει πολυ ο τρόπος που γράφεις..με έκανες και γέλασα....και που το ξέρεις οτι ειμαι από Κρήτη? Και μάλιστα να σου πω οτι ειμαι και από Ρέθυμνο....εδώ...εχω σαπίσει....ειναιησυχη πολη και θα σου είχε κάνει καλό πιστεύω.....οσο για το σάκο βέβαια και μετράει ως μέσο εκτόνωσης....στην Κινα φαντάσου ενα μαγαζί πρωτοπόρησε και μπορείς να πας εκει και να σπάσεις οτι γουστάρεις για να ξεθυμανεις....αλλα όσα βάζα και να σπάσεις περισσότερο καλό θα μας κάνει να λέμε αυτά που μας ενοχλούν...ουτε σάκοι ούτε βάζα μόνο λογιαααα....
> Τέλος σε έκοψα οτι δεν ανήκεις στις βαριές περιπτώσεις της ιψδ και είσαι τυχερός....εμεις εδώ αν σου πούμε τι έχουμε σκεφτεί και ποσο βασανιζουμε τη ζωή μας και τον εαυτό μας θα σε τρελάνουμε πριν την ωρα σου και δεν το θελουμε......χαχαχα...οποτε άραξε και ζήσε τη ζωή σου και κρατα αυτό το χιούμορ.... :) ολα και θα πανε bye!!!!


Κάτι οτι σε κρούβει το σπίτι έγραφες σε κάποιο μήνυμα και το κατάλαβα απο τη λέξη. Μετα το επιβεβαίωσα γιατι απάντησες σε κάποιον οτι εισαι απο Κρητη.
Και εμενα η καταγωγή μου απο εδω Κρήτη ειναι αλλά έζησα και μεγάλωσα αθηνα. Εκτός απο σπουδές καμια 8ρα χρόνια στο ρεθυμνακι.
Ααα! συμφωνω για τα λόγια οταν πρέπει και όπου πρέπει και την κατάλληλη στιγμή.
Για το σάκο περισότερο θα το πρότεινα για τον θυμό που έχει ήδη συσσωσρευτεί μέσα σε όλα αυτα τα χρόνια και που δεν βγήκε.
Πρέπει κάπως να βγεί να ξεκουμπιστεί όλη αυτή η μαυρίλα. 
Έσυ έχεις κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία? Ασε θα δω κανα μηνυμά σου απο το thread.

----------


## 1984muzzy

Μαρουλιώ γεια,
ζόρικη μοιάζει και η δική σου κατάσταση αλλά δε καταλαβαίνω γιατι να ταλαιπωριέσαι με το να μη παίρνεις τα φάρμακα.
Σημερα τα έχεις ξεκινήσει ή ακόμα? Σου έγραψε λαντοζ αν θυμαμαι καλα εδώ κι ενα μηνα απλά εσυ φοβάσαι μηπως σου σκάσουν κι άλλα οπότε δεν πήρες ακόμα?
ΕΝ τω μεταξύ, τα φαρμακα τα γράφει γιατρός. Πας σε ψυχολόγο. Πας και στους 2? ή ο ψυχιατρος ηταν μονο για να στα γράψει?
Καθε πότε κάνεις συνεδρία σε ψυχολόγο? Και κάτι άλλο. Ειναι γνωσιακος-συμπεριφ. ? Ειδικεύεται κάπου συγκεκριμένα εννοω?.

----------


## marouliw

Καλημερες!!! Όλο λέω θα τα ξεκινήσω και όλο το αναβάλλω...φοβαμαι μην μου γράψει και αντιψυχωτικα δεν ξέρω τι με εχει πιάσει....γέννησε και η αδερφη μου και δεν έχουμε βοήθεια απο κανέναν και δεν τα παίρνω ακόμη λόγω και αυτού του γεγονότος, μην εχω δλδ καμια περίεργη παρενέργεια.....
Ωστόσο βλέπω το ψάξαμε καλά το ιστορικό μου...χαχα έτσι για να μην κάθομαι να τα λέω απο την αρχή..... :)

----------


## marouliw

Ξέχασα να σου πω οτι σε ψυχολόγο πάω και σε ψυχίατρο πήγα απλά για διάγνωση και για να τον ρωτησω αν χρειάζεται φάρμακα η περίπτωση μου...ε μουπε οτι χρειάζεται και μου έγραψε και ταχω εκει μπροστά μου και σκοντάφτω πάνω τους κάθε μέρα με την ίδια αμφιβολία: Να τα πάρω? Η να μην τα παρω....πηρα κάποιες μέρες αγχολυτικό μόνο....

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Ξέχασα να σου πω οτι σε ψυχολόγο πάω και σε ψυχίατρο πήγα απλά για διάγνωση και για να τον ρωτησω αν χρειάζεται φάρμακα η περίπτωση μου...ε μουπε οτι χρειάζεται και μου έγραψε και ταχω εκει μπροστά μου και σκοντάφτω πάνω τους κάθε μέρα με την ίδια αμφιβολία: Να τα πάρω? Η να μην τα παρω....πηρα κάποιες μέρες αγχολυτικό μόνο....


Χμ, μάλλον βυθισμένη μες την ocd σου αυτη την περίοδο αμφιβάλλεις για το αν ειναι καλή ιδέα. Αφού ολα τα βλέπεις και τα καταλαβαίνεις, δε νομίζεις πως δεν ειναι καλή ιδέα να το αναβάλλεις περισσότερο? Υπάρχει λόγος να ταλαιπωριέσαι? 23 είπαμε? Καμία περιεργη παρενέργεια τωρα με το μωρο της αδερφής σου ειναι πιο πιθανό να έχεις τώρα, που εισαι χωρίς φάρμακα. Οχι παιρνοντας τα. 
Σε σχέση με την ψύχωση να υποθέσω σε απασχολεί αυτό που απάσχολεί τόοοσο κόσμο σε όλο τον κόσμο? Η ταμπέλα? 
Τα πράγματα όμως έχουν προχωρήσει και αυτά τα ταμπού όσο περνάει ο καιρός ξεπερνιώνται. Όσο τα ξεπεράσουμε και εμείς, τόσο βοηθάμε τον εαυτό μας.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, να ξέρεις πως αντιψυχωσικά παίρνουν διάφοροι άνθρωποι που δεν εχουν συμπτώματα ψύχωσης. 

Εσυ αυτό που φοβάσαι ειναι: μην πάρεις λαντοζ, μήπως μακροπρόθεσμα σου το γυρίσει και πάρεις ΚΑΙ αντιψυχωσικό? Εγώ πάλι, τα αγχολυτικά θα προσπαθούσα να αποφύγω στη θέση σου.
Απο οτι εχω διαβάσει απο εδώ, αυτα ειναι που ειναι φουλ εθιστικά. 

Επίσης θα σου πρότεινα να πας σε ψυχίατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτή και οχι σε ψυχολόγο. 
Ο ψυχολόγος που πας τι γνώσεις έχει, γνωρίζεις? 'Εχει ειδικεύτει σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο? Πόσο θα διαρκέσει η ψυχοθεραπεία σου?

----------


## marouliw

24 ειμαι λάθος είχα γράψει σε εκείνο το σχολιο.....το αναβάλλω επίσης για το λόγο οτι θελω να χάσω ακόμη κάποια κιλά γτ την είχα πατήσει στο παρελθόν που είχα ξαναπάρει για κρίσεις πανικού και είχα γίνει βόδι......και αυτά θα με παχυνουν πάλι ρε γαμωτο...ζοριστηκα πολυ να τα χάσω....
Άλλος ένας λογος που δεν τα ξεκινάω ακομη ειναι και το γεγονός οτι μπορεί να βολευτω με αυτά ( αν και δεν νομίζω να δω την τέλεια διαφορα ) και μετα μολις τα κόψω να ξαναθελω και έτσι να πρέπει να τα παίρνω μια ζωή.....
Αλλα να σου πω και κάτι,... Πολλές φορές λέω χε@@κα θα ταρχισω και ας γίνει οτι ειναι να γίνει...ας γίνω και τέρας....αλλα πάλι με πιάνουν οι αμφιβολιες.
Οσο για τη φαση που ειμαι τώρα φαντάσου αμφέβαλλα μέχρι και για τους ψυχολόγους....σε ποιον απολους να πάω δλδ....φαντασου εχω αλλάξει 3 μέχρι στιγμής και ελπίζω να μεινω σταθερή στον τωρινό....χαχα
Με τον τωρινό κάνουμε ψυχοθεραπεία εις βάθος και τώρα θα προσθέσουμε και γνωσιακη σιγά σιγά.....ειχα κάνει όμως γνωσιακη και πριν απαυτον λίγες συνεδρίες όμως.....Ο ψυχολόγος μου τώρα ειναι αρκετά ψαγμένος με το πως επηρεάζει το παρελθόν και οι εμπειρίες του ατόμου την ψυχοσύνθεση και το χαρακτήρα του....δεν είναι πολυ μεγάλος όμως διαρκώς ασχολείται με σεμινάρια, διαλέξεις, νέες τεχνικές κλπ, κάνει και μαθημα στο Πανεπιστήμιο, έχει και στο Ηράκλειο γραφείο αλλα πάνω απολα αυτο που με νοιάζει σαν ψυχολόγος μου είναι να αισθάνομαι ανεση μαζι του.....και χωρίς να με κρίνει η να είναι ξινός και ειρωνικος.......γτ με άλλους αυτο το θεμα ειχα
Τα αντιψυχωτικα τα φοβάμαι και για το ταμπού και για τις παρενέργειες αλλα άμα χρειαστεί θα πάρω τι να κάνουμε τώρα.....ετσι λέω στον εαυτό μου για να καλμάρει λιγο... :) Πάντως το ξερω οτι δεν χρειάζεται να έχω ψύχωση για να τα πάρω.....
Εσυ τώρα την παλεύεις χωρίς αγωγή?

----------


## 1984muzzy

> 24 ειμαι λάθος είχα γράψει σε εκείνο το σχολιο.....το αναβάλλω επίσης για το λόγο οτι θελω να χάσω ακόμη κάποια κιλά γτ την είχα πατήσει στο παρελθόν που είχα ξαναπάρει για κρίσεις πανικού και είχα γίνει βόδι......και αυτά θα με παχυνουν πάλι ρε γαμωτο...ζοριστηκα πολυ να τα χάσω....
> Άλλος ένας λογος που δεν τα ξεκινάω ακομη ειναι και το γεγονός οτι μπορεί να βολευτω με αυτά ( αν και δεν νομίζω να δω την τέλεια διαφορα ) και μετα μολις τα κόψω να ξαναθελω και έτσι να πρέπει να τα παίρνω μια ζωή.....
> Αλλα να σου πω και κάτι,... Πολλές φορές λέω χε@@κα θα ταρχισω και ας γίνει οτι ειναι να γίνει...ας γίνω και τέρας....αλλα πάλι με πιάνουν οι αμφιβολιες.
> Οσο για τη φαση που ειμαι τώρα φαντάσου αμφέβαλλα μέχρι και για τους ψυχολόγους....σε ποιον απολους να πάω δλδ....φαντασου εχω αλλάξει 3 μέχρι στιγμής και ελπίζω να μεινω σταθερή στον τωρινό....χαχα
> Με τον τωρινό κάνουμε ψυχοθεραπεία εις βάθος και τώρα θα προσθέσουμε και γνωσιακη σιγά σιγά.....ειχα κάνει όμως γνωσιακη και πριν απαυτον λίγες συνεδρίες όμως.....Ο ψυχολόγος μου τώρα ειναι αρκετά ψαγμένος με το πως επηρεάζει το παρελθόν και οι εμπειρίες του ατόμου την ψυχοσύνθεση και το χαρακτήρα του....δεν είναι πολυ μεγάλος όμως διαρκώς ασχολείται με σεμινάρια, διαλέξεις, νέες τεχνικές κλπ, κάνει και μαθημα στο Πανεπιστήμιο, έχει και στο Ηράκλειο γραφείο αλλα πάνω απολα αυτο που με νοιάζει σαν ψυχολόγος μου είναι να αισθάνομαι ανεση μαζι του.....και χωρίς να με κρίνει η να είναι ξινός και ειρωνικος.......γτ με άλλους αυτο το θεμα ειχα
> Τα αντιψυχωτικα τα φοβάμαι και για το ταμπού και για τις παρενέργειες αλλα άμα χρειαστεί θα πάρω τι να κάνουμε τώρα.....ετσι λέω στον εαυτό μου για να καλμάρει λιγο... :) Πάντως το ξερω οτι δεν χρειάζεται να έχω ψύχωση για να τα πάρω.....
> Εσυ τώρα την παλεύεις χωρίς αγωγή?


Αν, αν, αν αν ... η γνωστή ιστορία ε? Πρέπει να κάνεις μια υπέρβαση και να δοκιμάσεις και οτι γίνει. Αλλά όπως και να χει,
οτι και να γίνει, τι μας πειράζει.
Εγώ αυτή την περίοδο έχω ενδοιασμούς σε σχέση με τα επαγγελματικά. Υπάρχει μια πρόταση βοηθειας απο μια φίλη στη Γερμανία 
αλλα οχι συγκεκριμένη δουλειά. Να πάω εκεί και να ψαξουμε μαζι... και στο διαστημα μεχρι να ορθοποδήσω να μένω σ αυτην. 
Εχει τη δικη της οικογενεια αυτή. Τα αγγλικα μου ειναι καλά, απο γερμανικά όμως δε ξέρω γρί. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ποσα ΑΝ έχω 
να σκέφτομαι. Ειναι και η συγκεκριμένη χώρα αυτή που ειναι και θα μας εχουνε στη μπούκα με την προπαγάνδα που έχουνε υποστεί κι αυτοί 
και δε θέλω το καθε μαλακα να μου τη λέει. Κατάλαβες? Γενικά βγάζω σπυριά με κομπλεξικούς ανθρώπους, ε και εκεί θα συναντήσω λεφούσι.
Αν και οι Βαυαροί απ οσο ξέρω ειναι ψιλοφιλέλληνες. 
Σκέφτομαι επίσης οτι αν έφευγα για έξω, αν ποτέ χρειαζόμουν εκτάκτως να δω τη γιατρό μου, αυτό δε θα ηταν δυνατό.
Αν, αν, αν και εγω οπως καταλαβαίνεις. Αυτο ας πούμε ΙΔΨ ειναι. Αλλά και εγώ καλλούμαι να κάνω το κάτι παραπάνω. Δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά.

Κατα τα άλλα χωρίς αγωγή ειμαι ναι. Μια χαρά την παλεύω ναι, κουλ.

----------


## marouliw

Χαχα αυτο με το αν αν αν αλλα και το θα θα θα πάντα το είχα.....
Να φυγεις από εδώ αφού βρήκες ευκαιρία.....γτ εδώ δεν είμαστε κομπλεξικοί μεταξύ μας ειδικά?! Εκει ειναι πιο σοβαροί άνθρωποι θεωρώ...αν πάλι δεν την παλεψεις γυρνάς πίσω...οπως είπες ότι και να γίνει δεν πειράζει....γερμανικα δεν νομίζω να είναι απαραίτητο να ξέρεις...αγγλικα όμως ναι......πας και βλέπεις....
Τη γιατρό θα την βλέπεις μέσω Skype συνεδριων χαχα καλό?! Διαδυκτιακο ραντεβού, θα βάζεις το 50,100ρι η όσα παίρνει στο λογαριασμό της και κομπλέ...
Ας δοκιμασουμε λοιπόν και ας αφήσουμε τα αν και τα θα....

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Χαχα αυτο με το αν αν αν αλλα και το θα θα θα πάντα το είχα.....
> Να φυγεις από εδώ αφού βρήκες ευκαιρία.....γτ εδώ δεν είμαστε κομπλεξικοί μεταξύ μας ειδικά?! Εκει ειναι πιο σοβαροί άνθρωποι θεωρώ...αν πάλι δεν την παλεψεις γυρνάς πίσω...οπως είπες ότι και να γίνει δεν πειράζει....γερμανικα δεν νομίζω να είναι απαραίτητο να ξέρεις...αγγλικα όμως ναι......πας και βλέπεις....
> Τη γιατρό θα την βλέπεις μέσω Skype συνεδριων χαχα καλό?! Διαδυκτιακο ραντεβού, θα βάζεις το 50,100ρι η όσα παίρνει στο λογαριασμό της και κομπλέ...
> Ας δοκιμασουμε λοιπόν και ας αφήσουμε τα αν και τα θα....


Μπα συνεδρίες μεσω skype ουτε θα έκανα, ουτε η δικιά μου κάνει.

----------


## marouliw

Κοιτα στη Γερμανία όλο και και κανένας Έλληνας ψυχίατρος θα υπάρχει....ψαξε το αυτο πριν πας.....

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Κοιτα στη Γερμανία όλο και και κανένας Έλληνας ψυχίατρος θα υπάρχει....ψαξε το αυτο πριν πας.....


Χύμα! Αυτο μου έμαθε η ψυχοθεραπεία. Να μη σκέφτομαι, να μη προβλέπω. Γι αυτό ειμαι αρκετά καλύτερα. 
Αν το έψαχνα, θα το έψαχνα τελευταία στιγμή, εκει πέρα ΑΝ και ΕΦΟΣΟΝ το χρειαζόμουν.

Ασχετο, Ο ψυχολόγος σου κρητικοπουλο είπες ειναι καθηγητής στο πανεπιστήμιο στο ρέθυμνο? Που? στην ψυχολογία?
πως τον λένε? Αν θες βέβαια μου λες (ΠΜ)
Εγω το ΤΕΙ έβγαλα, οχι το πανεπιστήμιο, αλλα εχω εγώ καααατι γνωριμίες απο κει πάνω.. ΑΣΕ μιλιουνια.

----------


## marouliw

Καλά όσο γιαυτο που λες κάνε κάτι χωρίς να προβλέπεις ειναι πολύ σοφό...και εγώ όταν το κάνω πάντα πετυχαίνω ( σχεδόν πντα δλδ)....ειδικα με τις κρίσεις πανικού όταν ήθελα να πάω για καφέ....θα σου στείλω σε πμ αν ειναι.... Αργότερα όμως γτ τώρα έχουμε ραντεβού με τον ψυχολογο

----------


## 1984muzzy

SPR1980 (σιγα τη χρονιά - αλλοι γεννηθηκαν το 84) σου έχω στείλει ενα προσωπικό μήνυμα για τις λεπτομέρειες της έκθεσης.
Με ενδιαφέρει πολύ να ακούσω ασκήσεις που έβαλαν ειδικοί σε άλλους. Αναρωτιόμαι αν ηταν σαν αυτές που έβαζε σε μένα.

----------


## mar_c

fygfukgbljb

----------


## 1984muzzy

gfjvgkmbktn! @jfkj...!

----------


## elis

ΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΘΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΓΛΥΚΑ ΣΕ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ

----------


## marouliw

Δεν κάνουν πλάκες εδώ!! Σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα είμαστε.... :p

----------


## 1984muzzy

> ΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΘΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΓΛΥΚΑ ΣΕ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ


χαχαχα ελις - θεός - τέλος !

Με τον/την mar_c επικοινωνησαμε με τηλε-ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικό τελειωμένο αλφάβητο. 
Να σ πω ρε μαν. δε πας να κανεις μια κανταδα στα κορίτσια στο αγχος/φοβίες, στο θέμα που ανοιξα και αστα αυτα!?

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Δεν κάνουν πλάκες εδώ!! Σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα είμαστε.... :p


Μαριω μου δεν είπαμε θα χέσουμε στο σαλόνι της υπερ-υπερ-υπευθυνότητας και της υπερ-σοβαρότητας?
Ας με κράξει ο φίλος/φίλη ή ας με επιπλήξει η διαχείρηση αν ενοχλώ... Το πάω στα άκρα? έκανα κάτι και δεν το ξέρω?

----------


## elis

> χαχαχα ελις - θεός - τέλος !
> 
> Με τον/την mar_c επικοινωνησαμε με τηλε-ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικό τελειωμένο αλφάβητο. 
> Να σ πω ρε μαν. δε πας να κανεις μια κανταδα στα κορίτσια στο αγχος/φοβίες, στο θέμα που ανοιξα και αστα αυτα!?


ΝΑ Σ ΠΩ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΝΤΑΔΑ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΓΤ ΟΧΙ ΜΙΣΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΜΕΛΕΤΗΣΩ ΔΙΕΞΟΔΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ

----------


## marouliw

Ναι βρε πλάκα σου κανωωωωωω....αμα δν γελάσουμε και λίγο δεν γίνεται.....
Παντως εγώ είμαι στα όρια της ολοκληρωτικής κατάρρευσης...κουραστηκα πια....
Ελπίζω τα φαρμακα να με σωσουν εστω και λίγο...

----------


## 1984muzzy

:) 

Μαριώ δύναμη, θα δράσουν μόνο σώπα.

----------


## marouliw

Άντε να δούμε..... 

Spr1980 , magistra. Τι κάνετε? Που είστε?

----------


## 1984muzzy

Γάτε σου στέλνω εδώ. Ελπίζω να το δείς. 
Θυμάμαι που σου είχα γράψει και στο παρελθόν ότι πρέπει να φύγεις από το σπίτι και ότι οι γονείς σου θέλουν επιμόρφωση περί ΙΔΨ.
Δε θυμάμαι τι μου είχες απαντήσει. Έχουν δει κανέναν ειδικό οι δικοί σου?
Αυτοί είναι που πρέπει να δουν πρώτα.

----------


## mar_c

jsdbvjasdbnvnsdfivkn, jvn [email protected]

----------


## 1984muzzy

dsdejfhjjnjn - sjkncnhjn??dj k jcijijj? asgadwt!

----------


## magistra

marouliw kai spr1980 ti kanete??pos eiste??doste to stigma sas............

----------


## marouliw

Γεια σου! Σευχαριστουμε για το ενδιαφέρον. Εγώ ζορίζομαι άσχημα οποτε ξεκίνησα αγωγή.....

----------


## marouliw

Θέλω να σου στείλω πμ αλλα μπερδεύομαι λιγο.....μπορεις να μου στείλεις εσυ για να πατήσω απευθείας απάντηση που είναι και πιο εύκολο?

----------


## magistra

k go den eimai sta kala mou simera...exo entones skepseis...ti agogi?

----------


## spr1980

> marouliw kai spr1980 ti kanete??pos eiste??doste to stigma sas............


Στον κόσμο μου....Παλεύω σκληρά!!!! Χωρίς φαρμακευτική βοήθεια ακόμα (με λίγο αγχολυτικό). Δεν ξέρω πόσο ακόμα θα αντέξω....

----------


## spr1980

Κάτι άσχετο. Magistra, εσύ που έχεις σχετική εμπειρία όπως κι εγώ από την ασθένεια, έχεις σκεφτεί εναλλακτικούς τρόπους θεραπείας ή έχεις δοκιμάσει κανέναν? Εγώ αυτή την στιγμή φάχνω να πιαστώ απ' οτιδήποτε του στυλ "ο πνιγμένος πιάνεται από τα μαλλιά". Έκανα γνωσιακή 1 χρόνο. Βοηθήθηκα ελάχιστα. Θα είχαν άραγε σημασία ομοιοπαθητική, νευροανάδραση, κάποια άλλη σχολή ψυχοθεραπείας? Κουράστηκα τόσα χρόνια με υποτροπές....Βέβαια είμαι πεποισμένη ότι στα φάρμακα και πάλι θα καταλήξω. Και πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν κι αυτά...Απλά με τρενάρει ο γιατρός μου. Την τελευταία φορά που πήγα μόνο που δεν του πήρα το χέρι να τα συνταγογραφήσω εγώ, αλλά αυτός, εκεί, να πάμε συντηρητικά. Κι εγώ παλεύω. Μερά με την μέρα, ώρα με την ώρα, σε άνιση μάχη με τον ευατό μου, τον οποίο ούτε καν αναγνωρίζω....Κάθε εμπειρία από χρόνια πάσχοντα με ιδψ (τίγκα στους ψυχαναγκασμούς) που το ξεπέρασε, εναλλακτικά και μη, θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## magistra

γιατι δεν θελεις να βοηθηθεις με αγωγη??και ζεις αυτο το βασανιστηριο?????εδω εγω με αγωγη ειμαι και σημερα εχω εντονες σκεψεις κι εχω φρικαρει...μπορεις τουλαχιστον να εισαι λειτουργικη?

----------


## magistra

spr1980 εχω σκεφτει το βελονισμο αλλα δεν εχω την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα τωρα γι αυτο....οταν λες οτι εισαι τιγκα στους ψυχαναγκασμους εννοεις πως οι σκεψεις σου συνοδευονται απο τελετουργιες???????

----------


## spr1980

@magistra

1. Όχι, κανένα τελετουργικό. Απλά διαρκείς σκέψεις - εμμονές, χωρίς συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο. Η γενική φοβία είναι αυτή της τρέλας και της απώλειας ελέγχου. Οι ειδικότερες, άστο, άπειρες...
2. Λειτουργική....χμμμμμ....Εξαρ τάται πως το εννοείς. Όχι και πολύ....Μία ημέρα μου έχει ως εξής: ξύπνημα με ταραχή και κακή διάθεση, αφού ακόμα μία σκατομέρα ξεκινά, έρχομαι στη δουλειά (σε κακό χάλι εμφανησιακά εννοείται, πράγμα που με λυπεί γιατί γενικά προσέχω την εμφάνισή μου και τώρα στην καλύτερη περίπτωση με λες κακομοίρα, αφού και για τα βασικά: λούσιμο κλπ, αγώνα δίνω), κάνω τα απολύτως απαραίτητα (να διευκρινήσω ότι είμαι ελεύθερη επαγγελματίας, χωρίς ωράριο κι έτσι λογοδοτώ στον ευατό μου, αλλά δυστυχώς και στους πελάτες μου...), γυρίζω σπίτι (οι μετακινήσεις μου είναι προβληματικές, αφού έχω αναπτύξει σχετικές φοβίες, οι οποίες παρά ταύτα δεν με έχουν καθηλώσει ακόμα), στο μεσοδιάστημα χτυπάω κανένα ηρεμιστικό αν το άγχος παει να φουντώσει (ξέρεις αυτό το συναίσθημα που νομίζεις πως χάνεσαι...?), προσπαθώ να κάνω καμία δουλειά στο σπίτι, πάω για περπάτημα, ίσως δω λίγη τηλεόραση (την αποφεύγω, άγνωστο για ποιο λόγο, κάτι φοβικό παίζει κι εκεί!), μόλις έρθει η ώρα για ύπνο, ταράζομαι ότι δεν θα μπορώ να κοιμηθώ (γιατί κάποια βράδυα είχα όντως μεγάλη ταραχή) και ούτω καθεξής. Τέτοια λειτουργικότητα....Εγώ λέω μη λειτουργική. Ο ψυχίατρος και η ψυχολόγος μου, μου λένε αρκεί που δεν έχω εγκαταλείψει πράγματα ακόμα...Εγώ όμως φοβάμαι ότι είμαι κοντά....

----------


## spr1980

Όσον αφορά την λήψη αγωγής δεν είμαι αρνητική. Με αγωγή σηκώθηκα τις προηγούμενες φορές. Απλά ήλπιζα με την ψυχοθεραπεία να δω διαφορά και απογοητεύτηκα. Τώρα τί? Φάρμακα γαι πάντα? Το πρόβλημα όμως παραμονεύει.... Επίσης, όταν συνέρχομαι με τα φάρμακα, μετά υπό τον φόβο υποτροπής και του επώδυνου της όλης κατάστασης, δεν θέλω να τα κόβω. Όταν δε, τα κόβω, επιβεβαιώνομαι και υποτροπιάζω. Την τελευταία φορά τα πήρα 1 1/2 συνολικά χρόνο και στους 4 μήνες χωρίς, τσακ!!!!! Θεωρώ ότι δεν έπρεπε να τα έχω κόψει. Αλλά και τι? Οριστκή λύση? Αυτήν ψάχνω, όπως όλοι μάλλον!

----------


## spr1980

> Γεια σου! Σευχαριστουμε για το ενδιαφέρον. Εγώ ζορίζομαι άσχημα οποτε ξεκίνησα αγωγή.....


Εσύ Μαρουλιώ πώς πας με τα λαντοζ?

----------


## mar_c

kseretai re paidia kanena kalo psychologo kriti!kati tetoio eida sti suzitisi!an mporeite peite mou kai mena!
oxi se thle-ideopsixanagkastiko teliomeno alfavito alla se kanoniko plz!

----------


## marouliw

Ναι σε ποια πόλη όμως?

----------


## mar_c

se opoiadipote arkei na einai krhth

----------


## mar_c

kaneis den apanta

----------


## katerinaki

> Κάτι άσχετο. Magistra, εσύ που έχεις σχετική εμπειρία όπως κι εγώ από την ασθένεια, έχεις σκεφτεί εναλλακτικούς τρόπους θεραπείας ή έχεις δοκιμάσει κανέναν? Εγώ αυτή την στιγμή φάχνω να πιαστώ απ' οτιδήποτε του στυλ "ο πνιγμένος πιάνεται από τα μαλλιά". Έκανα γνωσιακή 1 χρόνο. Βοηθήθηκα ελάχιστα. Θα είχαν άραγε σημασία ομοιοπαθητική, νευροανάδραση, κάποια άλλη σχολή ψυχοθεραπείας? Κουράστηκα τόσα χρόνια με υποτροπές....Βέβαια είμαι πεποισμένη ότι στα φάρμακα και πάλι θα καταλήξω. Και πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν κι αυτά...Απλά με τρενάρει ο γιατρός μου. Την τελευταία φορά που πήγα μόνο που δεν του πήρα το χέρι να τα συνταγογραφήσω εγώ, αλλά αυτός, εκεί, να πάμε συντηρητικά. Κι εγώ παλεύω. Μερά με την μέρα, ώρα με την ώρα, σε άνιση μάχη με τον ευατό μου, τον οποίο ούτε καν αναγνωρίζω....Κάθε εμπειρία από χρόνια πάσχοντα με ιδψ (τίγκα στους ψυχαναγκασμούς) που το ξεπέρασε, εναλλακτικά και μη, θα ήταν ευπρόσδεκτη.


Σε παρακαλώ μπορείς να μου πεις το όνομα του γιατρού σου ;ενδιαφέρομαι να βρω ενα ψυχίατρο στην Αθηνα που να ειναι συγκρατημένος με τα φαρμακαΑν θέλεις μου στέλνεις πμ

----------


## marouliw

Θέλω να σου στείλω πμ αλλα δν έχεις συμπληρώσει τα 50 μνμτα.....

----------


## katerinaki

Marouliw. σου έστειλα πμ αλλα μάλλον δεν το πήρες δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω για να μπορέσω να στέλνω πμ γι αυτό σου γράφω εδώ το mail μου [email protected]. Σε παρακαλώ στείλε μου mail. Ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## mar_c

emena de m apantaei kaneis

----------


## 1984muzzy

> emena de m apantaei kaneis


Mar_c γεια,
Προκειμένου να αντάλλάξουν προσωπικό μήνυμα μέλη μεταξύ τους σ αυτο το σαιτ, πρέπει να έχουν ποστάρει δημόσια, τουλάχιστον 50 φορές.
Εσυ βρίσκεσαι πολύ πριν τα 50, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορείς ούτε να λάβεις απο κάποιο μέλος τις πληροφορίες που θές. Στο ποστ #273 αυτό σου 
λεει η Μαρουλιώ. Θέλει να σε βοηθήσει αλλά δε μπορεί. Ενδεχομένως κ άλλοι να θέλουν να σε βοηθήσουν.
Απο την άλλη, δεν ξέρω αν ειναι καλή ιδέα αν γράψει στοιχεία εδώ δημοσίως.
Κάνε λίγη υπομονή και ψυχραιμία. Με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τροπο πιστεύω θα σε βοηθήσει κάποιος απο δω.

----------


## 1984muzzy

...........

----------


## mar_c

euxaristo par apolu gia thn apantisi.
ayto den einai sosot omos(me ta mnm)..isos tha eprepe na to doun oi diaxeiristes
epeidi einai gia mena polu shmantiko na exw auti tin pliroforisi amesa grafo ena email an mporeite boithiste 
[email protected]

----------


## mar_c

> emena de m apantaei kaneis


loipon ?

----------


## marouliw

Γεια σου μακ είχα χάσει τον κωδικό του μαιλ μου για να σου στείλω...σε λιγο σου στελνω

----------


## marouliw

Σου εστειλα

----------


## marouliw

> Marouliw. σου έστειλα πμ αλλα μάλλον δεν το πήρες δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω για να μπορέσω να στέλνω πμ γι αυτό σου γράφω εδώ το mail μου [email protected]. Σε παρακαλώ στείλε μου mail. Ευχαριστώ πολυ


Γεια σου εσυ τι θα ήθελες δεν κατάλαβα? Είσαι Κρήτη? Νόμιζα οτι είχες ρωτήσει την spr1980 και όχι εμένα.....

----------


## katerinaki

Δεν είμαι Κρήτη Σορρυ νόμιζα ότι ο γιατρός ειναι Αθηνα

----------


## marouliw

Δεν πειράζει στειλε πμ στην spr1980 αν και δεν ξέρω αν και αυτή είναι αθηνα

----------


## mar_c

adsgdfhgdfhdfhdfg

----------


## mar_c

to mail pou edosa itan lathos!to sosto einai [email protected]
ksanasteile se parakalo!

----------


## mar_c

sfgdfhfghf

----------


## mar_c

steile m to mail ksana plz

----------


## 1984muzzy

Mar c πες μας πράμα για σενα μωρέεε!
Για σένα πρόκειται ή άλλον? 
Ειναι ζόρικη η κατάσταση?

----------


## magistra

προς ολους τους πασχοντες απο ιδψ,την σκεψη-ιδεοληψια οτι ολα αυτα που σκεφτομαι ειναι φυσιολογικα και ετσι πρεπει να σκεφτομαι και δεν εχω καμια ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχη,την κανει κανεις σας????????ελπιζω να καταλαβαινετε τι εννοω αλλιως ρωτηστε με...........

----------


## Delmem080319a

Γεια σου magistra, δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβα πως ακριβώς το εννοείς, εγώ πάντως έχω αποδεχτεί ότι έχω ιδψ και ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να κατεβάζει το μυαλό μου κουλά ορισμένες φορές και οκ πάμε παρακάτω, κάπως έτσι σκέφτομαι. Αν θέλεις διατύπωσέ το περισσότερο, έχει ενδιαφέρον αυτό που έγραψες.

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Γεια σου magistra, δεν ξέρω αν κατάλαβα πως ακριβώς το εννοείς, εγώ πάντως έχω αποδεχτεί ότι έχω ιδψ και ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να κατεβάζει το μυαλό μου κουλά ορισμένες φορές και οκ πάμε παρακάτω, κάπως έτσι σκέφτομαι. Αν θέλεις διατύπωσέ το περισσότερο, έχει ενδιαφέρον αυτό που έγραψες.


Φίλη τι κάνεις εσύ? Πως πάει η ζωή σου? Εσυ εισαι χωρίς φάρμακα αν θυμαμαι καλα?

----------


## Delmem080319a

Γενικώς καλά muzzy, thanks... ασχολούμαι και με τη γη τελευταία (ερασιτέχνης κηπουρός, αγρότισσα ;)...) και τα έχω "γειώσει" αρκετά τα πράγματα, κάνει καλό και η χειρωνακτική εργασία, τουλάχιστον σε εμένα. Ναι δεν παίρνω φάρμακα, αν θυμάμαι και εσύ θα τα έκοβες ή τα έκοψες, είσαι καλά? πως πάει?

----------


## 1984muzzy

> Γενικώς καλά muzzy, thanks... ασχολούμαι και με τη γη τελευταία (ερασιτέχνης κηπουρός, αγρότισσα ;)...) και τα έχω "γειώσει" αρκετά τα πράγματα, κάνει καλό και η χειρωνακτική εργασία, τουλάχιστον σε εμένα. Ναι δεν παίρνω φάρμακα, αν θυμάμαι και εσύ θα τα έκοβες ή τα έκοψες, είσαι καλά? πως πάει?


Τα έχω κόψει. Ολα καλά! ΑΥτό που έχω καταλάβει ειναι οτι όσο το σκέφτεσαι κάτι, τόσο θα βυθίζεσαι. Όσο το αφήνεις, σε αφήνει.
Ε και πάει μια χαρά.

Να μου κρατάς καμιά ντοματαα αγρότισσα γιατι ειναι ισχνές οι αγελάδες και έρχονται χρόνια δύσκολα... γεμάτα καταιγίδες.

----------


## Delmem080319a

Χα χα! :D ναι έρχονται αλλά εμείς δεν μασάμε ;) 
Έτσι είναι όπως τα λες για τις σκέψεις, θέλει απλά να το αφήνεις όλο αυτό να περνάει και όχι να βυθίζεσαι. Έτσι πάντα καλά να είναι τα πράγματα, όχι τέλεια, απλά καλά! γιατί το τέλειο δεν υπάρχει... :D

----------


## spr1980

Χαιρετώ κι εγώ την παρέα! Κι εγώ με λίγο αγχολυτικό, χωρίς "κανονική" αγωγή και φουλ συμπτωματολογία εδώ και 3 μήνες περίπου. Με πολύ αγώνα και μία προοπτική ζωής χωρός φάρμακα κι όσο αντέξω. Για να δούμε.....

----------


## mar_c

re paidia sustiste m ena psixologo kriti plz

----------


## 1984muzzy

...........................

----------


## magistra

ΜΑΡΟΥΛΙΩ ΚΑΙ SPR1980 ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΤΕ???????????????????????????????????????? ????????????ΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΤΙΓΜΑ ΣΑΣ...ΧΑΘΗΚΑΤΕ....

----------


## spr1980

> ΜΑΡΟΥΛΙΩ ΚΑΙ SPR1980 ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΤΕ???????????????????????????????????????? ????????????ΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΤΙΓΜΑ ΣΑΣ...ΧΑΘΗΚΑΤΕ....


Magistra κι εγώ αναρωτιόμουν για εσάς! Εγώ έχω φουλ σκαμπανεβάσματα στην ψυχική μου διάθεση και την ιδψ να έχει βαρέσει κόκκινο. Άλλοτε είμαι πιο ήρεμη, έστω και κάποιες ώρες της ημέρας, και άλλοτε την παλεύω μόνο με ηρεμιστικό ενίοτε δε και μ' αυτό δύσκολα. Ενέργεια και όρεξη ανύπαρκτες και ότι κάνω, το κάνω κατ' ανάγκη. Πολύ συχνά πείθω τον ευατό μου ότι αυτό το μαρτύριο δε θα τελειώσει ποτέ. Νιώθω πολύ ταλαιπωρημένη και σε κάποιο σημείο έχω εγκαταλείψει την προσπάθεια, γιατί με έχει καταλάβει ματαιότητα. Λογικά πρέπει να έχω και συνοδό κατάθλιψη, αφού δε βρίσκω χαρά σε τίποτα, τα βλέπω όλα μάταια, δεν έχω όρεξη, κλαίω συνεχώς κλπ. Αυτή η βδομάδα ήταν πραγματικά άσχημη. Πέρασα και κάποιες πιο καλές. Κάνω μία μεγάλη προσπάθεια μήπως και το κοντρολάρω χωρίς αντικαταθλιπτικά, αλλά νομίζω ότι απλά βασανίζομαι άνευ λόγου και μάλλον πρέπει να αποδεχτώ ότι θα χρειάζομαι τα φάρμακα για μια ζωή. Έπαιρνα εξάλλου για πολλά χρόνια με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα. Απλά τώρα σαν να μ' έχει πιάσει μία εμμονη, ότι αυτό το πράγμα είναι ατελείωτο και ούτε και με τα φάρμακα θα μπορώ να το κοντρολάρω. Και σ' ένα βαθμό είναι σωστό, αφού στην προσπάθειά μου να το τερματίσω, κατεβάζω διαρκώς καινούργιες ιδέες - φοβίες. Αυτή η φορά (μπορεί να φταίει και το ότι δεν έχω πάρει έγκαιρα φάρμακα), έχω καταπονηθεί πολύ και προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ τα πάντα για να κάνω τη ζωή μου βίο-αβίωτο. Σαν να παλεύω για να μην γίνω καλά. Κι έπειτα φοβάμαι ότι θα τα καταφέρω. Κράμερ εναντίον Κράμερ. Τί να πω. Η Αυτοτιμωρία στο ζενίθ της...Πάρε να' χεις κακέ ευατέ μου...Εννοείται βέβαια ότι θεωρώ ότι εξάντλησα πλέον τα περιθώρια και θα καταφύγω στον ψυχίατρο, αυτήν την φορά για συνταγογράφηση πλήρους αγωγής

----------


## spr1980

εσύ πώς πάς? Μαρουλιώ εσύ με τα λαντόζ?

----------


## magistra

εγω σπρ1980 συνεχιζω την αγωγη μου κανονικα,οποτε ειναι πιο ελεγξιμα τα πραματα σε σχεση με σενα που καταλαβαινω οτι εισαι σε ενα κικεωνα απο σκεψεις..απο τον οποιο περασα κι εγω για πολλα χρονια...νιωθω να χρειαζομαι συστηματικη ψυχοθεραπεια γιατι εχω πολλες αγιατρευτες πληγες μεσα μου που με ταλαιπωρουν,αλλα δεν υπαρχει ουτε σεντ...δεν εχει κανενα νοημα σου μιλαω εκ πειρας να προσπαθεις χωρις αγωγη....μονο βασανιζεσαι κι διαιωνιζεις το προβλημα παραγωντας ολο και πιοτερες εφιαλτικες σκεψεισ...και μην εισαι πεπεισμενη οτι θα χαπακωνεσαι μια ζωη...αυτο δεν το ξερει κανεις μας...μπορει να σε εκπληξει ο ιδιος ο οργανισμος σου...το ηρεμηστικο νομιζω ειναι χειροτερο...υπαρχει κατι μεσα στη μερα σου που να σου πυροδοτει εντονα τις σκεψεις?

----------


## dauphne

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την magistra. Είναι ανώφελο να το προσπαθείς χωρίς φάρμακα και ψυχοθεραπεία. Και γω αύριο έχω ραντεβού με ψυχολόγο εξειδικευμένη στην ΓΣΘ, κάτι που δεν έχω κάνει ως τώρα. Φάρμακα παίρνω εδώ και 20 χρόνια, αλλά μάλλον λείπει και αυτού του είδους η θεραπεία. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά...

----------


## spr1980

Γνωρίζει μήπως κανείς κάποιον ειδικευμένο στην ιδψ διαταραχή ψυχίατρο ή ψυχολόγο στον Πειραιά? Εγώ έκανα γνωσιακή - συμπεριφορική θεραπεία με μία ψυχολόγο στην Αθήνα για 1 χρόνο. Βέβαια τότε έπαιρνα και φάρμακα. Όταν τα έκοψα και το δράμα επανήλθε, με απογοήτευσε η συμπεριφορά της μ' αποτέλεσμα να χάσω την εμπιστοσύνη μου στο πρόσωπό της και να διακόψω. Πιστεύω όμως ότι οφείλω στον ευατό μου να ολοκληρώσω αυτήν την προσπάθεια και ψάχνω κάποιον γνώστη και ικανό θεραπευτή και άνθρωπο. Έχω βρει κάποιους από το Ίντερνετ, αλλά θα μ' ενδιέφερε πολύ η γνώμη κάποιου που έχει βοηθηθεί. Κι επειδή δουλεύω αρκετά και μετακινούμαι με τα μέσα (σημειωτέον ότι δεν είναι και το καλύτερό μου αυτήν την περίοδο), θα προτιμούσα κάποιον στον Πειραιά. Κατά τα άλλα μίλησα εκ νέου σήμερα με τον ψυχίατρό μου, που είναι πεπεισμένος ότι με την ψυχοθεραπεία και ατομική προσπάθεια, θα μπορώ να το κοντρολάρω, χωρίς να πάρω φάρμακα. Εγώ βέβαια του εξήγησα ότι δεν αντέχω άλλο κλπ κι εκεί μου είπε ότι η επιλογή είναι δική μου...Συνολικά έχω πάρει φάρμακα για περίπου 8 χρόνια. Δεν με πείραζε καθόλου, αφού συνερχόμουν και μπορούσα να ζω. Αυτός ισχυρίζεται ότι όσο δεν θεραπεύω την αιτία, τα φάρμακα θα συγκαλύπτουν το πρόβλημα, οπότε θα επανέρχομαι συνέχεια στην πάθηση. Επίσης μου είπε κάτι που με τρόμαξε λίγο. Όποιος το' χει νιώσει, απαντά. Είναι σύνηθες στην ιδψ διαταραχή, να αντιπαλεύουμε τον ευατό μας? Δηλ. εγώ μπορεί να κάνω μία σκέψη και μετά να την τερματίζω, δηλ. να σκέφτομαι κι άλλα κι άλλα. Μου είπε ότι αυτό δεν είναι της πάθησης (έτσι πίστευα πάντα), αλλά το κάνω με τη βούλησή μου γιατί δε θέλω να δω το πραγματικό πρόβλημα, που συγκαλύπτει η ιδψ....Είναι αλήθεια ότι ώρες και φορές νιώθω σαν να προσπαθώ να μη γίνω καλά, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι το κάνω ηθελημένα. Καταλαβαίνει κανείς τί εννοώ? Το έχει νιώσει κάποιος?

----------


## spr1980

> εγω σπρ1980 συνεχιζω την αγωγη μου κανονικα,οποτε ειναι πιο ελεγξιμα τα πραματα σε σχεση με σενα που καταλαβαινω οτι εισαι σε ενα κικεωνα απο σκεψεις..απο τον οποιο περασα κι εγω για πολλα χρονια...νιωθω να χρειαζομαι συστηματικη ψυχοθεραπεια γιατι εχω πολλες αγιατρευτες πληγες μεσα μου που με ταλαιπωρουν,αλλα δεν υπαρχει ουτε σεντ...δεν εχει κανενα νοημα σου μιλαω εκ πειρας να προσπαθεις χωρις αγωγη....μονο βασανιζεσαι κι διαιωνιζεις το προβλημα παραγωντας ολο και πιοτερες εφιαλτικες σκεψεισ...και μην εισαι πεπεισμενη οτι θα χαπακωνεσαι μια ζωη...αυτο δεν το ξερει κανεις μας...μπορει να σε εκπληξει ο ιδιος ο οργανισμος σου...το ηρεμηστικο νομιζω ειναι χειροτερο...υπαρχει κατι μεσα στη μερα σου που να σου πυροδοτει εντονα τις σκεψεις?


Magistra η μέχρι τώρα πορεία δυστυχώς μου έχει δείξει ότι τα διαστήματα αποχής από τα φάρμακα, δεν είναι μεγάλα. Πραγματικά θα ήθελα να μπορέσω κάποια στιγμή να μην λαμβάνω φάρμακα και να είμαι υγιής για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, αλλά στην πράξη δεν το έχω δει να συμβαίνει :( . Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τί πυροδοτεί τις σκέψεις. Σίγουρα οι εντάσεις. Κατά τα λοιπά, νιώθω όλη μέρα άρρωστη, δηλ. ξυπνάω και κοιμάμαι με αυτήν την απαίσια αίσθηση ότι "δεν πάω καλά", οπότε αυτό και μόνο του είναι αρκετό....

----------

